#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-03
<Cackette> Can someone help me w/ screen resolution
<Cackette> i have a 1080p TV and mythbuntu wont let me past 1280x720
<nettow0822> cackette....you will need to first modifiy the xorg.conf file and look at Xorg.0.log for results
<nettow0822> also find out your monitors spec's......
<nettow0822> then either enable or disable the EDID in the xorg.conf file.....
<nettow0822> you are going to have some trial and error getting it setup
<Cackette> i heard about a package called automatix
<Cackette> i'm gonna check that out, then mess w/ xorg
<tgm4883_laptop> Cackette, automatix may help you install your restricted drivers, but they probably wont help you with your edid problem
<nettow0822> tgm4883_laptop I had to blacklist the tuner audio to get the audio issue resolved
<Cackette> actually, 1080p showed up automatically after i rebooted after installing the restricted drivers
<nettow0822> good
<Cackette> UGH
<Cackette> my comp is too slow to playback a 1080p movie
<tgm4883_laptop> Cackette, specs?
<Cackette> amd 3000+, 2GB DDR1, nvidia 6600
<Cackette> it works
<Cackette> but the audio is out of sync
<tgm4883_laptop> Cackette, is this gutsy or hardy?
<Cackette> 7.10
<Egghead3> i have 8.04, it just updated, and now im at kernel 24-11, will this keep happening?
<frank23> Cackette: still there?
<frank23> Cackette: http://code.google.com/p/coreavc-for-linux/   It's a better performing windows only H.264 codec that can be made to work in linux. I haven't tried it myself though.
<tgm4883_laptop> Egghead3, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> you will continue to get update
<tgm4883_laptop> s
<tgm4883_laptop> until 8.04 is release.  Then there will only be a few updates
<Egghead3> tgm, thanks
<Egghead3> stuff keeps breaking, but only on one of 3 machines
<superm1> swhat's breaking?
<superm1> filing bus? :)
<superm1> bugs
<superm1> that is
<Egghead3> well for starters, after update, navidia driver wouldnt load, it was the restriced-modules~~-11-generic didnt load...
<Egghead3> but synaptic saw it, whent in manually and installed it, other 2 machines no problem, saw it and installed it
<superm1> oh well that's stuff  that gets sorted out on its own though
<superm1> and happens during development cycle
<superm1> anything else though?
<Egghead3> hehe i guess
<Egghead3> ummm yea the same machine, had the -386 kernel as the 0 (default) in the grub
<Egghead3> i changed it but thought it was wierd, other two machines started with the -generic kernel
<superm1> can you file a bug about that and attach your upgrade logs and dpkg logs?
<superm1> someone else saw that too
<superm1> and i'd like to narrow it down
<Egghead3> ok will do
<superm1> thanks
<Egghead3> also, playing iso friles with internal player, it doesnt play audio on some iso's, known good isos
<Egghead3> np, least i can do, for such a great proggie :0
<Egghead3> oops :)
<Egghead3> on the good side, in 7.10, internal player would puke if thrying to fastfwd/ or rewind, nolonger a problem in 8.04, also video quality looks much better
<Egghead3> superm1, how do i file a report?, ive only done it when there was a crash
<superm1> http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<Egghead3> thanks :)
<Egghead3> what is the upgrade log called?
<superm1> i dont remember that
<superm1> maybe /var/log/update-manager
<superm1> or /var/log/upgrade.log?
<Egghead3> dont see either of them, there is a an aptitude log
<superm1> nope thta's not it
<superm1> do a ls -alhR
<superm1> and pastebin it
<Egghead3> pastebin?
<superm1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Egghead3> ok
<superm1> wait this wasn't off an upgrade?
<superm1> this was a fresh install from a2?
<superm1> you just filed bug 197847 right?
<superm1> if that was a fresh install, then there will be no upgrade log (and we have bigger issues ) :)
<Egghead3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58211/
<Egghead3> yes 197847
<superm1> so was that a fresh install then?
<superm1> or a 7.10->8.04 update?
<Egghead3> yes
<Egghead3> nope feash
<Egghead3> fresh
<superm1> okay then dont worry - you won't have a log for updates
<superm1> but we have a bigger issue then
<superm1> thanks for the report, hopefully we can nail it :)
<Egghead3> let me know if there is anything else u might need
<superm1> that's very bzr that you ran into it.  on the alpha 3 live disk at least, the only kernel is the generi
<Egghead3> i think it was alpha 2, might have been 1
<superm1> well we'll see if we can reproduce it
<Egghead3> in anycase i installed same disk on 3 different machines
<Egghead3> only one exhibited that problem
<superm1> that makes it even weirder then.
<superm1> do they all have intarweb access during install?
<Egghead3> no none did, i have static ip network
<superm1> so it couldn't have gotten the kernels from the intarweb
<superm1> hm
<Egghead3> hay thats a suggestion, on install maybe have a static setup section, like in ubuntu installs
<superm1> live installs dont have that unfortunately
<superm1> we're working on an alternate disk
<superm1> that will be able to
<superm1> that and LVM
<Egghead3> well right after install i run the gui network config, then edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and add auto eth0 right over the eth0 entry
<superm1> well the problem with the alternate disk install is that its SLOW
<superm1> like really slow
<Egghead3> then do the updates
<superm1> it installs every package from the deb off the git go
<Egghead3> ahh then, scracth that suggestion :)
<Egghead3> i do like the fact that the installs when really fast
<Egghead3> did u guys revamp the internal player?
<superm1> we didn't, but upstream did :)
<Egghead3> seems like video is much clearer
<Egghead3> upstream is ubuntu developers?
<Egghead3> well time for bed, night all
<superm1> upstream is mythtv developers
<superm1> okay night
<superm1> we're ubuntu :)
<DiggThis> need urgent help!!
<DiggThis> does anyone know what causes schedules not to be saved??
<DiggThis> can anyone of you 20 plus people help
<beavis_> superm1: today's mythtv-frontend fails because of a wrong chmod command in mythtv-frontend.postinst
<beavis_> superm1: I commented out the line chmod 2775 "$dir" and the apt-get upgrade worked again
<beavis_> just fyi
<superm1> ugh gosh.
<superm1> thanks beavis
<DiggThis> does anyone know anything about my earlier problem?
<DiggThis> still there superm1?
<superm1> i'm not sure of your problem DiggThis. :(
<superm1> check the sql tables make sure don't need to be repaired?
<DiggThis> the record schedules dont save...
<DiggThis> weird
<DiggThis> fixed sql but did not restart should i do that?
<superm1> you may need to
<DiggThis> ill try it now and get back to ya in a few mins
<DiggThis> superm1: does not help still says you haven't scheduled any programmes. Any other advice?
<superm1> look at the logs and see what its saying
<superm1> if it cant save to the table, if the table is still marked broken
<superm1> etc
<superm1> its usually pretty good at telling you these things
<DiggThis> superm1: what logs am i looking for? I am not a linux expert only newbie sorry
<superm1> DiggThis, /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> that's always the first point to look at when things are failing like this
<DiggThis> superm1: thx
<DiggThis> superm1: k the line that stands out is mythsocket (b0b02458:-1): writeStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket.
<DiggThis> dont understand
<superm1> DiggThis, well what you can do is adjust the verbosity of that log
<superm1> run mythbackend --help
<superm1> and you can see what log options are available
<superm1> then modify /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<superm1> to add more log options
<superm1> and restart it via /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<superm1> and look at your log again
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> superm1: would MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor be it?
<DiggThis> superm1: nothing is working!!
<holoduke_> hello
<holoduke_> any programmers here
<holoduke_> thusfar i only programmed in php,, i want to learn programming in linux.. where do i have to start
<surlyjake> ... probably start by going to a programming channel
<directhex|work> that's generally sound advice
<beavis_> holoduke_: no java/c++ experience so far?
<directhex|work> as is "buy a book on programming and work through it", and "pick a project to work on, and just do it, learning as you go"
<holoduke_> yes i have c++ experience
<holoduke_> but i want to improve the game part of mythtv
<holoduke_> someparts can be automated very easy i think
<beavis_> so catch the mythtv code and try to hack something in :)
<directhex|work> apt-get source mythgame, get cracking
<holoduke_> sounds very good :)
<Viaken> You'll likely need build-essential, too.
<holoduke_> yea. i am just wondering if the step isnt too high
<directhex|work> Viaken, apt-get build-dep mythgame
<holoduke_> one advantage of windows mediacenter is that you can do things together. For example.  i wish i could listen music and watch pictures
<holoduke_> now in mythtv it isnt possible
<directhex|work> can be done on 0.21
<holoduke_> you mean that processes will keep running even when you go back in the main menu?
<directhex|work> i mean mythmusic supports backgrounding when you go back to the main menu, yes
<holoduke_> hmm nice
<Viaken> I'm having problems getting my Atheros card to connect to my WPA2 network. :\
<beavis_> could you guys check if you also have a conflict inside /var/lib/python-support/python2.{4,5}/MythTV/MythDB.py which belong to libmyth-python?
<beavis_> I have something like <<<<<<<< .mine and >>>>>>>>>>> .r161333 in there
<beavis_> which results in
<beavis_>     <<<<<<< .mine
<beavis_>      ^
<beavis_> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<Daviey> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_8_04_Alpha_3_Released <-- dig it chaps :)
<frank232> What happened? It is very important to note that this release is not compatible with Mythbuntu 7.10 or any other MythTV 0.20.2 based distribution.
<tgm4883_laptop> frank232, AFAIK different versions of MythTV have never been compatible
<tgm4883_laptop> and 8.04 contains MythTV .21
<frank232> ah .21  is it supposed to be released soon?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> it's in FF and IIRC is supposed to be out this month
<directhex> even minor, patch releases aren't neccessarily compatible
<directhex> the real issue is the protocol version, and if there's a protocol bunp for any reason, then versions won't talk to each other
<directhex> iirc the current svn snapshot in 8.04 uses protocol 40, but it was 39 a few weeks ago
<rhpot1991_laptop> directhex I think it was 39 at 0.20.99 and 40 at 0.21.0
<directhex> rhpot1991_laptop, i think that was just a package name change for debian policy reasons though, pretty sure the protocol bump is coincidence
<rhpot1991_laptop> quite possible
<jduggan> are there any plans to put the screen setup wizard in the mythtbuntu trunk repo?
<nettow0822> hey guys
<tgm4883> jduggan, screen setup wizard?
<nettow0822> tgm4883  when I use xine to tune in channels using the channels.conf file....I get all the channels but...
<nettow0822> when I use the channels.conf file in mythtv ...it does tune all the channels....
<nettow0822> the channels I don't get in mythtv I use to get before I reloaded gusty
<nettow0822> sorry...it doesn't tune aal the channels in mythtv
<nettow0822> any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-04
<staind9383> good evening
<tgm4883> !ask | staind9383
<ubotu> staind9383: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<staind9383> haha, ok thanks
<nettow0822> tgm4883 did you get to see my post?
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> nettow0822, haven't heard of that issue before
<nettow0822> ok ty
<nettow0822> tgm4883 what is the easiest way to tell what tuner is with what adapter?
<staind9383> is it normal for  firewire channel change to take more then a few seconds to change channels?  It looks like there is no 'enter' command at the end of the number string, so it waits for more input then finally changes
<nettow0822> hit the enter key after selecting the channel.....see if that helps
<staind9383> the script doesnt initiate the change until after i hit enter on the channel i want to goto
<danzigrules> at least you got firewire to work ;p
<staind9383> in any case, the result of this is recording about 2 seconds ofthe previous channel when a new recording runs
<staind9383> danzigrules: good call, a big pain in itself
<danzigrules> I still can't get it to work
<staind9383> its flakey... every once in a while, it refuses to prime and that is that...  i had it working for months, then like 2 weeks ago it just stopped
<staind9383> then about a week ago it started working again
<danzigrules> I keep getting a firechan error
<danzigrules> firechan, error unable to get handle for port 0 error no valid capture cards are defind in database
<staind9383> i've never seen that one
<staind9383> does plugreport show you a connection?
<danzigrules> yip
<tgm4883> danzigrules, can you pastebin the output of plugreport?
<danzigrules> sure, gimme a sec
<tgm4883> nettow0822, what do you mean what tuner with what adapter?
<nettow0822> dev/adapter
<danzigrules> http://pastebin.com/m7e0bf3f1
<nettow0822> is there a way to enter the channels.conf info manually into mythtv?
<nettow0822> this info    WDSIDT:621000000:QAM_256:2048:2049:1
<tgm4883_laptop> nettow0822, you may be able to do it in mythweb
<tgm4883_laptop> danzigrules, can you successfully prime it?
<danzigrules> yip
<tgm4883_laptop> can you post that command
<danzigrules> http://pastebin.com/m6e312aef <--- the backend log
<danzigrules> you want the prime command?
<danzigrules> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Firewire <-- I followed that
<tgm4883_laptop> danzigrules, yes, but i want the one you specifically used successfuly
<staind9383> danzigrules: looks like you didnt specify the right type of box
<staind9383> what model calbe box you have?
<danzigrules> dct6416 III
<danzigrules> one sec tgm4883
<staind9383> 'FireChan, Error: Model: 'Other' is not supported by internal channel changer.' seems to indicate that the setting in mythbackend for cable box model was on other... i think.  There should be an option for your box
<danzigrules> just 6200 and sa_something
<staind9383> o
<danzigrules> http://pastebin.com/m510df3a
<danzigrules> myth_prime.c
<danzigrules> is what I used
<danzigrules> unless you want the /etc/init.d mythtv-backend file
<MythbuntuGuest47> Hello... Having an issue when entering LIVE TV, mysql will crash and scheduled programs will not record.  Have to repair the database each time.  Using Mythbuntu 7.10
<MythbuntuGuest47> anyone have an idea as to what is causing the crash?
<MythbuntuGuest47> *should mention, this does not happen ALL the time and the PC locks... Upon reboot MYSQL is corrupt
<nettow0822> tgm4883_laptop I found someone with the same problem.....http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/308655?search_string=channels.conf;#308655
<staind9383> is it possible to transcode a hd recording captured from a firewire box to dvd?
<staind9383> nuvexport?
<rhpot1991> staind9383: nuvexport just exports them it doesn't modify the current recording so it depends if that is what you are looking for
<rhpot1991> I could prob add a line to mythexport to do so if you came up with a ffmpeg line that worked well
<staind9383> doesnt nuvexport interface with transcode?
<rhpot1991> I've only ever ran it from the command line
<staind9383> hrm
<rhpot1991> staind9383: are you looking to write the files to dvd for playback?
<staind9383> here's sometihng strange... i'm not doing anythin, but the cpu usage on mythfrontend is 100%... i just finished watchin live tv.  only one core is pegged though.. the other is completely idle
<rhpot1991> top?
<staind9383> yea
<rhpot1991> mytharchive can do that for you
<rhpot1991> can write them for playback in players or in computer I believe
<staind9383> i'm not running anything else though... not at the moment
<rhpot1991> what does top show?
<rhpot1991> launch a terminal or ssh in and run top
<staind9383> yea top shows 33% us, 66%sys on one core
<staind9383> the other core is 0%
<rhpot1991> it should show you what process is doing that though
<staind9383> mythfrontend.re
<rhpot1991> what menu are you sitting on?
<staind9383> setup
<rhpot1991> I see the thumbnails eat cpu on mine, never 100% though
<rhpot1991> I'd restart the frontend
<rhpot1991> exit out
<staind9383> that was raelly strange...
<staind9383> i went back one menu in the heirarchy
<staind9383> and the usage dropped liek a rock
<rhpot1991> you running 0.21?
<rhpot1991> I'd keep an eye on it and just assume it was a hiccup
<rhpot1991> if it happens more then worry about it
<staind9383> think so... whatever version was on the latest rev of mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> depends which version of mythbuntu/ubuntu you are running and where your mythtv sources are coming from
<staind9383> i went back into the main setup menu and the core is pegged again
<staind9383> i'm running 2.6.22-14, x86-64
<staind9383> ubuntu 7.10
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<rhpot1991> run that
<rhpot1991> 0.20.2 prob
<staind9383> 0.20.2-0ubuntu10
<rhpot1991> check your /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log for anything funky
<staind9383> nothing from the past few mins.  I see lots of NVP: prebuffering pause and NVP: Prebuffer wait timed out 10 times.
<rhpot1991> those are normally from playback
<staind9383> those appear during times i was watching tv
<rhpot1991> wifi?
<staind9383> nope
<rhpot1991> how fast is your cpu?
<rhpot1991> might be a HD thing
<staind9383> 3600+ x2
<staind9383> maybe
<staind9383> using firewire to record... maybe something to do with that?
<rhpot1991> I get a lot of those with the experimental builds while playing over wifi, but thats about the only time
<rhpot1991> I just started messing with firewire so I'm not all that informed there, and my box is very underpowered for it
<rhpot1991> I'd reboot and see if you are still seeing that cpu problem, your system is up to date and all right?
<staind9383> should be
<staind9383> i'll double check and reboot
<danzigrules> geez, all the people that got firewire to work
<staind9383> danzigrules: i'd say i'm damn lucky when it comes to that
<rhpot1991> danzigrules: it works almost OOB with the new trunk weekly builds
<rhpot1991> installs all the files there for you, just need to figure out the firewire config stuff yourself
<staind9383> rhpot1991: i have some stuff out of date, should I just apt-get upgrade?  what are the odds that will break something
<danzigrules> if I had a clue how to get the newest I would try that ;p
<rhpot1991> it *shouldn't* break anything
<staind9383> haha
<rhpot1991> I've seen crazier things happen though
<rhpot1991> I generally let whatever upgrade as long as things aren't being removed
<rhpot1991> then ask questions later if anything goes wrong
<staind9383> ok then, well i have not put that much time into this freshest install... so it doesnt really matter if it screws up
<rhpot1991> you can always sudo apt-get -s upgrade if you are worried
<rhpot1991> will do a test run
<staind9383> oh yea?>
<rhpot1991> I've never seen it fail so I'm not sure how useful it is
<staind9383> i really have to learn more about linux
<rhpot1991> danzig: http://www.mythbuntu.com/auto-builds
<staind9383> danzigrules: are you sure that your particular box is supported via firewire?
<rhpot1991> danzigrules: warning they are trunk builds and they are the same builds that are in the mythbuntu alpha releases, so stability may be an issue at points
<staind9383> i've only seen mention of the SA ones and the 6200 series
<rhpot1991> ya do you have any info on your box?
<rhpot1991> I have a 3200 working well
<staind9383> mine is the sa4250hd
<staind9383> rhpot do you see a lag time between when you tell myth to change channel and when the box actually changes?
<rhpot1991> yes
<staind9383> ok.  well i feel better that it's not only me then
<rhpot1991> how long of a lag?
<rhpot1991> danzigrules: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<rhpot1991> that is pretty good, I had to work around it not finding the firewire GUID with the trunk builds, but I don't think you need to worry about that
<staind9383> well its like you pressed the channel numbers onthe remote but did not hit the enter button
<staind9383> so you hav eto wait for the channels to take
<staind9383> its not terribly long
<danzigrules> sorry I was setting up the weekly builds
<danzigrules> I thought I saw that someone had got the stb to work
<danzigrules> I am trying to find it again
<staind9383> rhpot1991: post updates that setup screen is still pegging my one core
<staind9383> cpu0
<danzigrules> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Firewire_Cablebox_Compatability
<staind9383> the main menu screen seems to put cpu at 100 % also
<rhpot1991> danzigrules: try following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<rhpot1991> unless you went with the trunk weekly builds
<danzigrules> that is what I followed in the begining
<danzigrules> now am updating
<rhpot1991> if you go with the weekly builds all the files should be in place, but you still need to follow the stuff from the begining and make sure your box works with the broadcast method then setup the captuer source
<danzigrules> k
<staind9383> i'm off to sleep.  had enough for one night
<danzigrules> well, it shows up in windows now, as a media server. now to see if I can watch live tv ;p
<danzigrules> still no valid card
<danzigrules> even changed the node thru phpadmin
<rhpot1991> are you running trunk or fixes weekly builds?
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l mythtv-backend, what version?
<danzigrules> .21.0~fixes16340-0
<rhpot1991> ya the files are only included in the trunk builds
<rhpot1991> you need to install them by hand like the wiki says still
<rhpot1991> did the firewire_tester stuff connect?
<danzigrules> yes it connects
<danzigrules> I added the apt-key and the repo, and it says I am updated
<rhpot1991> what exactly is the problem, does it not show up in mythtv?
<rhpot1991> did you check your logs and so on?
<rhpot1991> and did you follow the entire wiki
<danzigrules> still getting the no valid capture cards in database
<danzigrules> in the log
<rhpot1991> did it prime?
<danzigrules> the file is different, wasn't sure if I should try to add all that again, but I appreciate your help
<rhpot1991> I'd walk through the wiki again
<rhpot1991> and make sure you follow everything
<rhpot1991> skipping anything could cause it not to work
<rhpot1991> that or go with the trunk builds if you don't mind running experimental software, or just wait for 8.04 to go past alphas
<suamme1> this may seem a silly question, but in 8.04a3 how can i change the display aspect ratio to 16:9? It is adding letterboxes to my HD content and distorting my SD content.
<suamme1> (actually, that's alpha 2 with all recent updates
<WcktKlwn> I beleive you need to change the resolution
<WcktKlwn> or are you talking about mythtv
<suamme1> well, my x resolution is at 1280x768, but things are only distorted while playing video in myth
<suamme1> for some reason i can't get nvidia-settings (7100 onboard) to go up to 1366x768 iirc.
 * famicom is now playing: Ainsi Parlait Zarathoustra--SuKaR-- La Fange Tektribe
<jduggan> did anyone answer my question last night? My screen session messed up so i couldnt reattach to see if i got a reply? :P
<frank23> jduggan: only answer was <tgm4883> jduggan, screen setup wizard?
<jduggan> oh
<jduggan> its in SVN
<jduggan> justinh's plugin
<jduggan> iirc
<jduggan> anyone know if its likely to be in mythtbuntu
<jduggan> (trunk repo)
<directhex|work> jduggan, if it's in trunk, why wouldn't it be in trunk builds?
<jduggan> perhaps it was --disabled
<jduggan> i dunno
<jduggan> i didnt check what trunk build my mythbuntu box is running - but svn check out had it built in
<jduggan> perhaps the next build will have it
<tgm4883_laptop> jduggan, are you talking about where you set the arrows to your screen edges?
<wilberfan> Man, what makes a perfectly good Mythbuntu install suddenly go kernel-panic on me?!
<surlyjake> cat piss
<wilberfan> gee, and I don't even have a cat....
<wilberfan> It first locked up on shutdown...then gave me the following when I tried to reboot:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5265/
<surlyjake> if it was me, I'd blame messy RAM
<surlyjake> pull one out... play musical chairs with the ram sticks...
<surlyjake> try using a single stick from another machine
<wilberfan> really...?  hmmm.  never would have thought it was RAM related...
<surlyjake> ...or run memtest.. (but that takes too much time)
<wilberfan> huh.   ok...i'll give it a try...
<wilberfan> brb
<surlyjake> the error refers to ramdisk...
<wilberfan> but wouldn't a RAM problem affect my other distros on the same machine...??
<wilberfan> cuz everything else boots fine....
<tgm4883_laptop> when it locked did you REISUB?
<wilberfan> (sidux, gutsy, xp)
<jduggan> tgm4883_laptop: yeap
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop: yes, i did!  NO response whatsoever....total freezeup...
<tgm4883_laptop> jduggan, that is in alpha 3 ( i played with it last night) so it should also be in trunk builds
<tgm4883_laptop> wilberfan, wow, that is a hard lock :(
<wilberfan> (actually, i RSEIUB'd)
<wilberfan> i'd just done an update before trying to shutdown...any connection you think?
<tgm4883_laptop> are you running 7.10?
<wilberfan> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<wilberfan> i'm using the non-ext3 filesystem...(xfs?) could that be the prob?
<tgm4883_laptop> wilberfan, are you using that on / or just on your recordings drive?
<wilberfan> the / partition IS the recording drive
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<wilberfan> (is that bad??)
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, that is a bad idea to have / as xfs
<wilberfan> really? (why am i learning this now?!)  ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> you should partition your drive, leave 8-10 gb for / , I leave 1gb for swap and the rest mounted at /var/lib as xfs
<tgm4883_laptop> wilberfan, not sure, i just read that / shouldn't be xfs, perhaps it was in mythtv-users
<tgm4883_laptop> i do / as ext3
<wilberfan> "the rest", meaning /home etc?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, the rest of the drive
<tgm4883_laptop> the above was for a dedicated machine
<tgm4883_laptop> no need for /home on a seperate HD then
<wilberfan> i'm a lil' confused...  how do i install myth / on one partition and designate the recording partition as xfs?
<wilberfan> (i'm an intermediate noob)
<wilberfan> and i smell a reinstall in my future!
<tgm4883_laptop> during install, do manual partitioning
<wilberfan> right...
<wilberfan> (i do that anyway)
<tgm4883_laptop> section off 8-10 gb as ext3 and mounted as root
<wilberfan> right...
<tgm4883_laptop> then do swap
 * wilberfan is nodding
<tgm4883_laptop> then for recordings, use the rest of the drive, mark it for xfs and mount it at /var/lib/
<wilberfan> hmmmm.....
<tgm4883_laptop> or wherever you want recordings to be
<tgm4883_laptop> if you have done manual partitioning before, it's really not that hard
<tgm4883_laptop> when you get in there you will see
<wilberfan> i have, yeah...
<directhex|work> i use xfs root at work
<directhex|work> admittedly on sgi kit, with an sgi support contract
<wilberfan> directhex|work: do you agree root might be better as ext3?
<wilberfan> (just tryin' to get a consensus here..)  ;-)
<directhex|work> wilberfan, i think that's a sensible attitude to take, yes
<wilberfan> huh....  well, you phuck up and learn!  :-|
<directhex|work> i say this as someone who used jfs root on his myth machine and is suffering for his sins
<wilberfan> it's been a couple of months since i did my last mythbuntu install...is /var/lib/ the default recording location??
<tgm4883_laptop> Sweet I just got an email from south africa that says i will receive 20% of $21 million if I help them out
<directhex|work> yes. you don't need to make that folder the big one, it can be anywhere, as long as you change the recording location
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop: lol.  buy me a new laptop then?
<frank_> tgm4883_laptop: you'd be stupid not to!
<directhex|work> i have a better offer
<tgm4883_laptop> I know, to think, out of 6 billion people they picked me to help
<wilberfan> directhex|work: wait, i'm confused again...
<directhex|work> 50% of $15m from zimbabwe
<tgm4883_laptop> I'd do it, but I'm already getting 10 million from Nigeria.  I just have to send them $5000 more for some paperwork
<directhex|work> wilberfan, you can make any folder your recording directory if you want. /var/lib/mythtv is certainly the default though. it's just a little... inelegant if you want to share non-myth media across a network
 * tgm4883_laptop thinks that /var/lib/ is a bad place for recordings
<wilberfan> directhex|work: well, i'm NOT at the network-sharing stage yet!  :-0
<tgm4883_laptop> only because /var needs to be formated during an install
<directhex|work> tgm4883_laptop, i use /data/MythTV/Recordings \o/
<wilberfan> so best advice on what i need to specify during the install...?? (during manual partition phase)?
<wilberfan> cuz i'm gonna start reinstalling here in a sec!
<wilberfan> ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> is this a dedicated backend machine?
<tgm4883_laptop> as in, not used as a desktop too?
<wilberfan> well, it's a multi-distro machine... used as a desktop, too...
<wilberfan> i've got sidux, xp, gutsy installed on it also....
<wilberfan> (bit of a distro whore)
<surlyjake> y dont you just run myth from inside of ubuntu
<wilberfan> surlyjake: not sure i'd know how to do that yet!  (not even sure i knew that was possible!)
<wilberfan> the whole mythbuntu install seemed like a good way to get my tootsies wet...
<pdragon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy
<surlyjake> it surely is. but from ubuntu, its super easy. i'm pretty sure you can install it from the gui package selector
<pdragon> instructions for all possible combinations of mythbuntu frontend/backend/desktop
<wilberfan> but i'll still need an xfs partition to record on...?
<surlyjake> i just installed it by sudo apt-get. if i want myth up, i run it just like any other program
<pdragon> xfs is recommended but not required
<wilberfan> surlyjake: kewl
<wilberfan> pdragon: so if i wanted to do the 'recommended' thing...?
<pdragon> if you've got the free space to partition an xfs partition, you can just point the recording directory there when you run it on the desktop
<surlyjake> use gparted to create whatever partition you want. my recomendation if your system is already up and working, just get an extra (perhaps external drive). format it however you want...
<pdragon> you can change the directory mythbuntu records to at any time
<surlyjake> my theory is, whenever your system is already working, dont mess around with your OS drive. (i'm too stupid to keep everything working)
<wilberfan> well, it'd have to be one of the partitions in one of the 2 existing hd's in there now...
<pdragon> no problem. just make sure that partition is mounted when it boots and you can set it as a recording directory
<wilberfan> well, if you think about it:  i already have a (non-working!) rather huge xfs partition in there right now (the recently demised mythbuntu) AND a working gutsy install....
<surlyjake> so reformat the xfs partition and point your recordings there
<pdragon> then just install the mythtv packages and set the recording directory to that xfs partition and you're good to go
<wilberfan> so i just need to mount the xfs partition (maybe reformat it?), then finger-out how to install mythtv withing gutsy...
<wilberfan> (great minds think alike...!)
<surlyjake> yessir
<wilberfan> are youze guys gonna be around for awhile--in case i need my hand held?!  (LOL)
<pdragon> yep. if you want instructions for installing mythtv on an existing desktop, go to that link i posted
<surlyjake> use /data/recordings or just /recordings so as not to even put other data at risk
<directhex|work> i recommend /badger
<directhex|work> it's a fine mountpoint is /badger
<surlyjake> im @work for 7 more hrs......
<pdragon> yeah, i use /opt/mythtv/recordings myself
 * wilberfan can't tell if directhex|work is joking
<wilberfan> directhex|work: why "/badger"???
<pdragon> why not /badger?
<wilberfan> uh....sure  why not....
 * wilberfan hates it when the big boys tease him
<directhex|work> wilberfan, i'm anarchic and sarcastic, but for the most part, my sarcasm is never overtly false
<wilberfan> I want the "Install a Frontend on an existing ubuntu Gutsy Desktop" option, don't I....
<directhex|work> /badger is a perfectly acceptable mountpoint, technically. i'm usually using /tmp/badger when mounting isos
<pdragon> yes
<directhex|work> wilberfan, you need a backend first
<pdragon> oop yeah... that's important :p
 * wilberfan looks behind  himself
<directhex|work> hang on...
<wilberfan> now...see?   you have to be careful with Lil' Scottie here...
<directhex|work> http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=10005
<pdragon> you want Combined Backend, Frontend, & Regular Desktop
<surlyjake> **i never knew myth could be so homoerotic
<wilberfan> I didn't scroll down far enough:  THIS is the option I need:  " Install a Backend and Frontend on an existing Ubuntu Gutsy Desktop"
<wilberfan> :D
<wilberfan> duh.
<surlyjake> hiding it right under your nose ;)
<wilberfan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<wilberfan> D.U.H.
<wilberfan> wait...if i click on that install link (in gutsy) it will go get the packages for me?!
 * wilberfan gives a low whistle
<surlyjake> only one way to find out....
<wilberfan> ok...  lemme go get my partition magic disc ready...
<wilberfan> brb
 * wilberfan starts his BuntuYoga regimine...
<wilberfan> [Parted Magic I mean]
<wilberfan> jeez, reformatting that partition took about 2.4 seconds...
<wilberfan> (yay)
<wilberfan> I just thought of a snag I'm gonna run into:  my xorg isn't configured for my TV...
<wilberfan> (which always happened automatically during the mythbuntu install)
<wilberfan> :(
<surlyjake> ..... plug it in...
<wilberfan> "it"?
<wilberfan> you mean the tv?
<surlyjake> yep. what kind is it?
<wilberfan> A Phillips magavox (is that what you meant?)  NTSC
<wilberfan> [Magnavox]
<wilberfan> well, it's always plugged into the nvidia card on that machine...i just turned it on now...
<surlyjake> lcd? plasma? what connections
<surlyjake> old tube? what resolution
<wilberfan> oh.  sorry.  s-video.  tube.  resolution?  uhhhh.... not totally sure...
<tgm4883_laptop> 640 x 480 probably
<wilberfan> sounds familiar...
<surlyjake> yeah. 640 sounds about right.
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, all tubes are 640x480
<tgm4883_laptop> been a long time since i had a tube tv
<wilberfan> lemme see if gutsy booted...
<wilberfan_> ok.  gutsy booted ok....
<surlyjake> go to the nvidia control panel and fire it up
<wilberfan_> i have a bunch of updates...should i do those BEFORE doing this mythtv install?
<wilberfan_> it's been so long!   Where's the nvidia control panel live?!
<wilberfan_> nvidia-control?
<surlyjake> nvidia-settings
<wilberfan_> ah
<wilberfan_> ok  it's open...
<wilberfan_> oh, look  there's already a TV-0 thingie there...
<surlyjake> GTFO! YEY!
<wilberfan_> (no values though)
<surlyjake> DOH
<wilberfan_> "TV Encoder: NVIDIA"
<wilberfan_> "TV Refresh Rate: Unkown"
<wilberfan_> That's it
<wilberfan_> Now what?
<surlyjake> http://tracylogan.com/uploads/Image/nvidia-settings.png
<surlyjake> where does the tv encoder thing show up?
<surlyjake> along the left?
<wilberfan_> "GPU 0 - (GeForce FX 5200)"
<surlyjake> go to the x server display configuration option on the left
<surlyjake> make it look like this:
<surlyjake> http://www.ismprofessional.net/pascucci/wp-content/uploads/nvidia-settings.png
<wilberfan_> Hey, there's a "TV-0 (Disabled) icon already there...
<wilberfan_> :D
<wilberfan_> surlyjake, even though it has "1280x1024"?
<wilberfan_> And "make it look like this" omits the HOW part!  :-O
<wilberfan_> wait...need to reboot...  brb
<wilberfan_> surlyjake, the largest option i have for resolution is "1024x768"...and the refresh rate is greyed-out to "auto"...
<surlyjake> what happens when you select it?
<wilberfan_> or should i select the "640x480" one??
<wilberfan_> "Auto" won't let me select it....greyed-out
<surlyjake> oh. yeah. go to 640
<wilberfan_> "Auto" still greyed-out, though....
<surlyjake> can you just hit apply... or ok.. or something?
<wilberfan_> should i do a "Detect Displays"??
<surlyjake> that will just put a "1" and "2" on the appropriate display
<wilberfan_> There IS a "Apply" down there, yeah...
<wilberfan_> "The current settings cannot be completely applied due to one or more of the following reasons:"
<wilberfan_> "The location of the X screen has changed"
<wilberfan_> "The location type of an X screen has changed"
<wilberfan_> (It goes on like that for awhile!)
<wilberfan_> I guess I should "Save to X Configuration File"?
<surlyjake> yep.
<wilberfan_> "merge with existing file"?
<surlyjake> what's the other option?
<wilberfan_> just unchecking it...
<wilberfan_> so the choices are 'merge' or not!
<surlyjake> lol. i always just do whatever it defaults to.
<surlyjake> if all hell breaks, you can fix it.
<wilberfan_> lol   ok. it was checked by default...
<surlyjake> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think
<wilberfan_> ok, now what...?
<wilberfan_> restart x?
<surlyjake> yep
<wilberfan_> (gawd.  i hate doing this part!)
<wilberfan_> ok...keep your fingers crossed...  brb
<wilberfan_> should i see something on the tv now?  (I just logged out, and back in...that'll restart X, right?)
<surlyjake> yep
<surlyjake> ctrl+alt+backspace too
<wilberfan_> cuz i'm not seein' squat
<surlyjake> try pulling the nvidia settings back up
<wilberfan_> Nah...TV-0 is still (Disabled)...
<wilberfan_> something didn't "take"...
<wilberfan_> I got this when I tried to merge:  "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'."
<surlyjake> oh shitz
<wilberfan_> zat bad?
<surlyjake> run sudo nvidia-settings
<surlyjake> lol.
<wilberfan_> d'oh!!!
<surlyjake> your normal user cant edit the file anywayz....
<surlyjake> derf. sorry
<wilberfan_> That WOULD explain that error...yep....
<wilberfan_> ;)
<wilberfan_> WORKED THAT TIME!
<wilberfan_> ;)
<wilberfan_> ok...brb....
<wilberfan_> Hey, I gotta desktop on my tv now!!
<wilberfan_> :)
<wilberfan_> i'm assuming my next job is to change fstab so that my xfs partition gets mounted...?  or....?
<surlyjake> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT.
<wilberfan_> woot, indeed, my friend.  woot.
<surlyjake> wilber. i have to say.. this is the first time my input has ever been helpfull to ANYONE on IRC. *im new here*
<wilberfan_> well, then we're BOTH weiners...uh, winners...!
<wilberfan_> what's our next task, there, sensei....?
<surlyjake> yep. sudo nano /etc/fstab
<wilberfan_> I already see an entry for my xfs partition in fstab...but it can't be correct...(the UUID will be the OLD one, yes?)
<surlyjake> all the extra crap i have no idea about
<surlyjake> all i understand are /dev/<whatever> and /<mountpoint>
<wilberfan_> well, i know there's a command to display the device UUID's...but i don't remember what it is...
<wilberfan_> i have it written down somewhere....
<surlyjake> um. open up gparted to make sure that you are thinking of the right partition
<wilberfan_> yeah...it's my "dev/sdb1" partition...  (first part on 2nd drive, i remember that...)
<wilberfan_> "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid"  !
<wilberfan_> surlyjake, ok, the existing mountpoint is "/media/sdb1"   I need to change that, don't I?
<surlyjake> you don't need too, but i say you should.
<surlyjake> but first you need to create the place where you will mount it
<wilberfan_> but that means i have to CREATE the mountpoint...
<wilberfan_> :)
<wilberfan_> and then there's those pesky permissions!
<wilberfan_> should i do the default myth point?
<wilberfan_> or be creative?
<surlyjake> only you can decide.
<wilberfan_> crap
<surlyjake> lol. sorry
<wilberfan_> well.... help me out here...  i think "/something/recordings" would be good...
<wilberfan_> where should i put it...?
<surlyjake> /mythdata/recordings
<surlyjake> hows that?
<wilberfan_> that works...
<wilberfan_> so now, uh,   "mkdir /mythdata/recordings"??
<surlyjake> mkdir /mythdata
<surlyjake> then /mythdata/recordings
<wilberfan_> "SUDO mdkir /mythdata"?
<surlyjake> LOL
<surlyjake> yes
<surlyjake> im a root cheater
<wilberfan_> (man, gotta watch this kid like a HAWK!)
<wilberfan_> OK.  got /mythdata created...
<surlyjake> ok. forget about making the recording directory. make it after you mount the drive
<surlyjake> now go back into fstab and point away
<wilberfan_> oh.  ok.  we're gonna wait on the sub-directory?
<surlyjake> yeah.
<surlyjake> otherwise, the subdirectory will be on your root drive...
<wilberfan_> does /mythdata already have the proper permissions?
<surlyjake> trial and error
<surlyjake> we can chown and chmod it after mounting it
<wilberfan_> ok, lemme edit the fstab now....
<wilberfan_> now, what is it?   sudo mount -a ?
<surlyjake> sudo umount -a
<surlyjake> then sudo mount -a
<wilberfan_> well, umount told me several were busy...but i'm now the proud owner of a /mythdata partition on my desktop!
<surlyjake> super.
<wilberfan_> nowww.....?
<surlyjake> chmod 777
<wilberfan_> you better give me the entire command...
<surlyjake> SUDO chmod 777 /mythdata
<wilberfan_> (at least i knew enough to know that wasn't complete!)
<surlyjake> SUDO chown <your username> /mythdata
<wilberfan_> doesn't username have to be mythtv or something???
<surlyjake> those are wide open permissions
<surlyjake> 777
<surlyjake> from my understanding 777 will let any user read/write/modify the data
<wilberfan_> oh, ok.  cool.   done.
<wilberfan_> (provided this works when were' done, this is fun...)
<wilberfan_> we must be getting close to the back-and-frontend install....
<surlyjake> im lazy with file permies on stuff like this, so yes... it is "insecure" but if you want to spend time securing TV recordings, go ahead
<wilberfan_> nah.  not at this point...   too nooob.
<wilberfan_> the world is welcome to my pr0n....
<surlyjake> 2secs. i'm at work
<wilberfan_> (wait. except that one with me and the cantelope!)
<surlyjake> first, test out your mount by copying some stuff in there quick
<wilberfan_> k
<wilberfan_> [copying 347MB video file] so far, so good...
<surlyjake> cool.
<wilberfan_> done!  and it even plays!
<wilberfan_> :)
<surlyjake> alright. lets not get all distracted by your 347mb porn file
<wilberfan_> [LOL!  thats exactly what it was!!]
<wilberfan_> lol
<surlyjake> now we are at the super easy gui part. smile for me.
<wilberfan_> :D
<surlyjake> this is also the well documented part. read this http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<wilberfan_> [now officially jake's bitch, apparently]
<surlyjake> skip about halfway down until you see "sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install mythtv mythtv-themes"
<wilberfan_> Is that link better than this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop?highlight=%28mythtv%29
<wilberfan_> ?
<surlyjake> ...yeading
<surlyjake> *...reading
<wilberfan_> it might amount to the same thing....
<wilberfan_> (man, them blue screens bring back memories!)  {shudder}
<surlyjake> yeah.  basically, except the ubuntu.com one references  the mythbuntu control center and is more gui-centric
<surlyjake> go ahead and use the ubuntu one
<surlyjake> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV#head-a2f3c5d4e6ca44e289fadd6e0f4a5fbded05efa7
<wilberfan_> what's that link for?
<wilberfan_> more help, right?
<wilberfan_> (Oooh, look.  I DO have the PVR-350....)
<wilberfan_> (Oh, wait...I'm using the nvidia s-video out...)
<wilberfan_> so i can do the myth install now...?
<wilberfan_> yikes.  here it comes!
<wilberfan_> that's pretty frickin' nifty that you can click on a link and have things start installing....
<wilberfan_> (too excited.  must go pee...)  brb
<wilberfan_> hey, i get to specify my remote now...
<wilberfan_> hmmm... I guess "Hauppage TV Card" is the best choice?
<wilberfan_> [now installing xfce desktop]
<wilberfan_> is it done?
<wilberfan_> is there a way to tell?
<wilberfan_> hmmm.   wonder what's next...  do i log out, and back into....myth?
<tgm4883_laptop> try to start myth
<tgm4883_laptop> it should prompt you to be added to the mythtv group
<wilberfan_> via the mythbuntu control center...or....?
<tgm4883_laptop> applications .> sound and video > mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> frontend
<wilberfan_> tgm4883_laptop, don't i have to configure the backend first?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> then mythtv-setup from MCC is what you want
<wilberfan_> and there is no menu entry for myth in sound/video...
<wilberfan_> should i keep the "Ubuntu Desktop" choice...since this has been added to a gutsy install?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> IMO, MCC needs a little bit of clarification in that area
<wilberfan_> even though this is an 'older' box?
<wilberfan_> (Pentium 4)
<tgm4883_laptop> well even if you uncheck Ubuntu Desktop, it will only remove the metapackage and not really accomplilsh anything
<wilberfan_> (you know--i REALLY appreciate the help you guys are offering...]
<wilberfan_> ah..ok.
<wilberfan_> do i hit "apply" after each setup--or wait until the end--or...?
<tgm4883_laptop> secondly, if you are only using it as a frontend, it will boot into xfce4 and gnome will only be using a small amount of HD space
<tgm4883_laptop> apply after every page, it should prompt you to do so
<wilberfan_> nah...it's back and front...
<wilberfan_> "downloading add'l package files'.... ok
<wilberfan_> must be installing the necessary back and front stuff....
<wilberfan_> pretty cool....
<wilberfan_> ok   system roles is done...next is probably....MythTV Config?
<wilberfan_> ah...now there's a mythtv frontend entry in my menu, too....
<wilberfan_> telling me to restart my session...  brb
<wilberfan> hey, new theme!
<wilberfan> first thing I notice though, is that at some point, something (xorg??) will have to be changed:  main display is coming up on computer monitor--NOT the TV...
<surlyjake> *WOOOt. i'm back.
<wilberfan> we missed ya!
<wilberfan> after i get this all configured, do you know how to make the TV as the "main" display...?
<wilberfan> cuz it's now the monitor...
<wilberfan> oooh.  and here's where i have to specify the recording file etc...
<surlyjake> should be in the nvidia-settings panel
<wilberfan> you came back just in time!!
<wilberfan> :)
<wilberfan> looks like it's installed--time to configure...
<wilberfan> how do we set up that "recordings" subdir now?
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop has been helping in your absence....
<surlyjake> suweet. how's it looking?
<wilberfan> when do we set up the "recordings" subdir?
<wilberfan> i'm in the configurating stage....
<Tuv0k> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Tuv0k>  mythtv-frontend
<Tuv0k> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<Tuv0k> etc
<Tuv0k> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: sudo apt-get -f install
<Tuv0k> cmon rhpot1991  you know I tried that:)
<Tuv0k> I'm no noob
<Tuv0k> ;)
<wilberfan> [running mythfilldatabase]
<rhpot1991_laptop> which builds are you running?
<Tuv0k> hardy
<Tuv0k> 13 not fully installed or removed
<wilberfan> surlyjake: not sure when/how to create the /mythdata/recordings directory....
<rhpot1991_laptop> and it was previously working right?
<Tuv0k> yup
<Tuv0k> Setting up mythtv-frontend (0.21.0~fixes16338-0ubuntu2)
<Tuv0k> just noticed somethine
<Tuv0k> chown: cannot access `/var/log/mythtv': No such file or directory
<Tuv0k> wha!?!
<surlyjake> @wilber-> i'm looking
<Tuv0k> how can that be
<surlyjake> @wilber-> i'm looking
<wilberfan_> sweet.  mythfilldatabase still running ok...
<wilberfan_> surlyjake, thanks dude...
<wilberfan_> [watching mythfill]
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: is mythtv-backend already installed?
<Tuv0k> backend is on a diffent machine
<Tuv0k> this is only a afrontend
<surlyjake> @wilber-> its in the backend setup. it should pull up automatically before you are done setting everything up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/mythtv-setup?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=be_setup_3.png
<Tuv0k> rhpot1991_laptop, fixed it
<rhpot1991_laptop> just made the dir yourself?
<Tuv0k> yeah
<wilberfan_> surlyjake, hmmmm.  There was an option to set it up for me when i tried to quit the setup...but i don't think it worked....
<Tuv0k> thx though
<Tuv0k> give sup my regards :)
<wilberfan_> Man, now i don't know how many of the plugins to select....
<Tuv0k> I've relocated recently, so I have not been around much
<wilberfan_> Mythflix never DID work before...
<wilberfan_> What is MythVideo?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: looks like that should have gotten fixed in the latest weekly builds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/185646
<wilberfan_> And what about Media Playback Applications?   Do I select ALL?  Some?
<surlyjake> all
<surlyjake> have fun
<wilberfan_> ;)
<wilberfan_> this'll be nifty as hell (if it works!)!
<wilberfan_> does myth select the player it uses?   do I select it...?
<rhpot1991_laptop> wilberfan_: I believe its the internal mythplayer by default, but you can change that
<wilberfan_> k
<wilberfan_> "Generate dynamic button mappings"?
<wilberfan_> under the Remote Control section...
<wilberfan_> any ideas one way or the other?   (it's currently UNchecked)
<wilberfan_> any idea what causes the faint horizontal bands that scroll up the tv screen?  (interlace or something??)
<wilberfan_> or how to fix it?
<wilberfan_> and...is it safe to issue a "shutdown -h 01:00" type command to shutdown the computer after I've done my recording for the evening?
<MythbuntuGuest32> hi guys, i was hoping someone could help
<rhpot1991_laptop> wilberfan_: should be fine, and you can enable deinterlacing to see if it helps (not really sure what you are describing)
<MythbuntuGuest32> on my mythtv program guide the preview video is on the left and it is all fuzzy, everything else on myth is perfect
<MythbuntuGuest32> can anyone help?
<MythbuntuGuest32> (the preview video should be on the right)
<wilberfan_> Guys, i gotta leave for work now...but just wanted to say Mega Gracias for all your help...   When I get back tonight (6-ish Pacific Time) maybe we can iron out the last remaining wrinkles!
<wilberfan_> :-D
<wilberfan> hmm.  does the keyboard not work with myth any more?!
<wilberfan> oh, wait...there it goes....
<wilberfan> is there a better way to shutdown my machine (post-recording) at the end of the night than just a shutdown command (ie, "shutdown -h 01:30" etc)?
<wilberfan> [crickets chirping]
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-05
<directhex> you can configure assorted auto shutdown/wakeup stuff, but i've never sued it
<staind9383> is there a way to build shutdown / reboot into the menus in myth?  i think that i saw that on a knoppmyth image once
<rhpot1991> staind9383: I think mythwelcome has them, not sure if it works or not
<wilberfan> directhex: you mean in myth itself?
<directhex> yeah, in myth
<wilberfan> directhex:  must be on one of those (myriad) config screens, huh?
<directhex> probably
<directhex> yiou can never have too many config screens
<directhex> just look at kde!
<wilberfan> if you shutdown via...er, "shutdown"--is that a problem...?
<wilberfan> lol
<directhex> no idea
<wilberfan> i'm beginning to think it might not be possible to do this from within mythtv... (been doing some reading...)
<staind9383> this might not be the right place to ask this.... but where/what dir can i put a private key file so that i can login via ssh using keys instead of passwords
<tgm4883_laptop> staind9383, http://www.debuntu.org/ssh-key-based-authentication
<staind9383> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<staind9383> so OpenGL support seems to eat CPU when i am on the menu idling...  Basically when i am on the menus doing nothing else, one of my cpu cores maxes out -100% usage by mythfrontend.re.  When i took off open gl menus, this stopped happening
<staind9383> is this completely strange?
<rhpot1991> well opengl does menu stuff like fading in and out so its not completely strange
<rhpot1991> are you using generic graphics drivers?
<staind9383> this was what i was seeing last night.  I am using the restricted nvidia drivers
<directhex> it's a myth/theme prolem
<directhex> some themes define an "alphapulse" - a pulsing element. there is no limit to how fast it pulses - it's cpu limited
<directhex> hence 100% cpu use
<staind9383> do you think that it is specific to the theme that i am using or just a general prob and the fix would be to use QT menus for now
<staind9383> i see
<directhex> it's both. a different theme, or the qt painter, both eliminate the issue
<staind9383> that worked
<staind9383> thanks
<wilberfan> well..drat.
<wilberfan> I don't think my frontend is talking to the backend (so-to-speak)...
<wilberfan> i don't think the xfs partition is getting mounted (but i have no idea why)
<wilberfan> the fstab seems to be ok...
<wilberfan_> no...wait..it IS getting mounted...
<wilberfan_> ...i think this happened before:  if the permissions of the 'recording' partition aren't correct, things won't start up correctly....
<wilberfan_> anyone know about recording partition permissions and myth?
<wilberfan_> "Could not connect to the master backend server"
<rhpot1991> mind is 777'd
<rhpot1991> s/mind/mine
<rhpot1991> you can prob just get away with making mythtv or the user running mythtv as the owner/group
<staind9383> anyone know how to get channel icons?  the link in the wiki to the mkiconmap.pl script is dead
<wilberfan> as i recall (?) the permissions of the recording partition have to be the same as....something...
<wilberfan> i can get the front end to start...(I can watch videos from a different partition)...but no backend I guess?
<wilberfan> and why on earth does the keyboard STOP functioning sometimes???
<wilberfan> arrrrgh!!
<wilberfan> the keyboard WONT work...but the remote DOES?!  WTF
<staind9383> is there any way to keep the OSD across the whole screen when switching from HD to SD?
<npurciful> I am having a problem getting my hdhr to work via dhcp connect to my computer
<wilberfan__> I'm the owner of the recording partition and the group is 'root'...is that correct?   or should "mythtv" be in there somewhere??
<wilberfan__> directhex, you around....?
<wilberfan> any dip left?
<tgm4883_laptop> wilberfan, the owner:group should be mythtv:mythtv
<wilberfan> i thought maybe so...
<wilberfan> what's the command to change that....?   chmod?
<staind9383> apparently my cable provider does not implment the 5c flag at all... i can record everythin through firewire
<staind9383> sweet
<wilberfan__> tgm4883_laptop, i don't use that command often enough to remember it...
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv dir
<nettow0822> what desktop does mythbuntu 8.04 use?
<tgm4883_laptop> xfce4
<wilberfan__> tgm4883_laptop, just the subdir (the recording one) or it's parent, too?
<tgm4883_laptop> wilberfan, depends on what dir you are in
<tgm4883_laptop> but you can do the full path and that would work
<wilberfan__> not sure what you mean...?
<tgm4883_laptop> just use the full path
<tgm4883_laptop> for instance
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> where is yours mounted?
<wilberfan__> "/mythdata/recordings"
<wilberfan__> so, "sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /mythdata/recordings"?
<wilberfan__> lets see if that works
<wilberfan__> that would be a "woo-hoo!"
<wilberfan__> yep, that was the problemo....
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<wilberfan__> so just one last problem (i think):
<wilberfan__> how do i make the front end show up on the TV--and not the monitor...?
<wilberfan__> I have the TV configured (and have a desktop showing)...
<wilberfan__> it's "to the right" of the monitor...
<wilberfan__> but myth starts up on the LCD (not the TV)
<staind9383> wilberfan__: i had that problem when i first started testing out myth... i didnt intend on keeping the monitor there permanently though, so i ended up just usingthe TV
<staind9383> i was tryin out component out at the time though, whicxh didnt work as well as vga
<staind9383> for the tv that is
<wilberfan> this is essentially a reinstall of myth (it got severly borked last night)...
<nettow0822> Is it much trouble to change to gnome if I need too (xfce4 mythbuntu 8.04)?
<wilberfan> ...only, instead of installing a _separate_ mythbuntu...i just installed it this morning under an existing gutsy...
<tgm4883_laptop> nettow0822, no, it's a simple click in MCC
<wilberfan> the clean install of mythbuntu (not under gutsy) results in some kind of configuration (automatically) that starts up on the tv and not the monitor...
<nettow0822> great ty
<wilberfan> if the tv is powered on during the install...it recognized it and made it 'default' somehow...
<staind9383> strange
<nettow0822> I'm still having the xine /mythtv problem.....going to try a newer version of myth
<wilberfan> but under this mornings "add mythtv to gutsy" install, i had to manually ADD the tv as a 2nd screen....
<wilberfan> it IS sending signals to the CRT...but just a duplication of my desktop...
<wilberfan> there's gotta be a fairly straightforward way of making the CRT (S-Video) the "default" screen when the frontend fires up...?
<wilberfan> i've poked around in nvidia-settings...but not sure what i'm looking for...
<staind9383> wish i knew more to help you out :(
<wilberfan> wonder if i have to do something to the xorg.conf....?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, if you plug the tv into the video card and restart X does it pickup the tv
<wilberfan__> foxbuntu, the tv is always plugged into the video card...
<wilberfan__> Here's a comparison of the 'old' xorg (that defaulted to the TV) and the 'new' one:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5297/
<wilberfan__> (i think the old config only had one device listed, to begin with!)
<wilberfan__> wonder if this makes a diff:
<wilberfan__> Option		"UseDisplayDevice"	"TV"
<wilberfan__> 	Option		"TVOutFormat"	"SVIDEO"
<wilberfan__> 	Option		"TVStandard"	"NTSC-M"
<wilberfan__> or, maybe line 112:  Option         "Xinerama" "0"
<wilberfan__> ???
<wilberfan__> I'm afraid i'm in over my head with xorg configging!!
<staind9383> how can you get the video and recording files to show up as downloadable links in mythweb?
<staind9383> or streamable for that matter
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, why not replace the current xorg with the old one?
<wilberfan> hmmm.... that might be worth trying, huh...?
<foxbuntu> staind9383, they can only be streamed in .21
<staind9383> i see
<staind9383> same for downloaded>
<wilberfan> foxbuntu: although i WOULD like to know how to 'fix' the current xorg...
<foxbuntu> no you should be able to download in .20
<wilberfan> just for the sake of learning and understanding...
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, it looks to me like the current one is missing the correct monitor section, Video card settings and Screen settings
<staind9383> is there a specific setting for that to enable the doanload links?
<foxbuntu> staind9383, there is no setting...its just part of mythweb
<staind9383> hmm
<staind9383> they dont seem to work for me
<wilberfan__> foxbuntu, keep in mind that i started with a 'working' Gutsy install (and no TV settings), and then ADDED the TV screen via nvidia-settings... (and then 'merged' them)....
<wilberfan__> foxbuntu, that's undoubtedly why tv-oriented stuff might be missing?
<wilberfan__> ?
<foxbuntu> prob
<staind9383> ok so the recordings seem to work as downloadable.. not so much the videos
<foxbuntu> staind9383, videos wont
<foxbuntu> staind9383, videos show up in .21
<staind9383> i see
<foxbuntu> wilberfan__, there is some good docs and wiki's on setting up Twinview for nvidia out, just google for it and you will find out what you are missing
<staind9383> thanks for the help guys
<staind9383> i'm headed out for the night
<wilberfan> hmmm.  my remote (pvr-350) works ok with the menus and shows i've recorded...but NOT with my downloaded videos, etc....
<wilberfan> once the video is started (via the remote) no pausing, no jumping ahead, no volume control, etc...
<tgm4883_laptop> wilberfan, what do you play the videos with?
<wilberfan> you mean what proggie?
<wilberfan> whatever is the 'default' with myth, i guess...?
<wilberfan> what IS default with myth...?
<tgm4883_laptop> internal player
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop: i didn't intentionally change it or anything...
<wilberfan> although i did select the option in the setup to install those other 2 or 3 players...
<wilberfan> vlc and mplayer and...?
<tgm4883_laptop> what remote?
<wilberfan> the one that comes with the PVR-350....
<wilberfan> "A415-HPG-A"
<tgm4883_laptop> probably just need to generate some codes for it then
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be able to do that in MCC
<wilberfan> hmmm....
<wilberfan> i don't see a lot of options there...
<wilberfan> "generate dynamic button mappings"??
<wilberfan> i have no idea what that means...
<tgm4883_laptop> check that
<wilberfan> ok...there's a progress bar....
<wilberfan> ok, now it's gone...  the MCC screen is back, and that "dynamic" box is UNCHECKED again...
<wilberfan> is that normal?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, unban me
<tgm4883_laptop> that was an accident
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop: success on the remote situation...
<wilberfan> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> good to hear
<wilberfan> ok.  i'm whipped.  perhaps more tomorrow...  thanks to EVERYone who helped out this morning and again this evening...
<wilberfan> (loving the new theme and colors, btw!)
<wilberfan> that's REALLY disapointing!!:
<wilberfan> i thought it would be fixed by now:   every time I delete the only remaining recording...myth locks up.
<wilberfan> damn...
<citybird> hi, question about controlling set top boxes. where can i get one of those ir controllers to change the channel of the set top box from the computer?
<directhex|bsp> an ir blaster?
<citybird> is there a list of controllers that work with mythbuntu?
<citybird> ir blaster is that what it's called??
<directhex|bsp> googling for "ir blaster" works. i believe you get one with the xp media center remote, too
<citybird> ah
<citybird> didn't know that it sends as well
<citybird> and this works with mythbuntu.
<citybird> dam it's cheap!!
<citybird> oooo, a 64-bit version. how well does that work??
<directhex|bsp> not very well, if you have a 32-bit cpu
<citybird> heh. ok, ill check that first.
<citybird> i have a couple of boxen lying around that i can stick this into for testing...
<javatexan> hey guys...finally dug out from that pile of work and now I am ready to get started writing a plugin for mythbuntu.  How is the best way to go about this exactly....is there a development workspace for mythtv or do I have to install it and then just make changes to that version of it?
<javatexan> does mythtv have a testing db, fake inputs, etc ....just curious before I head off too far into the weeds
<npurciful> hey i got my HDHomeRun and DHCP installed but HDHR_config cant find device, I have it detect connect to my network card via a crossover cable. Can someone help please
<pdragon> might want to try the forums if no one here is answering
<npurciful> canone here help my with direct connecting my HDhomerun?
<Chi11y> hmm
<npurciful> Can someone help me with HDHR direct connect please
<Chi11y> I have a computer that is exactly right on the minimum sysreqs, how bad would it run?
<adaptr> "exactly right" for what ?
<tgm4883> Chi11y, what do you mean exactly right?
<Chi11y> well, not excatly right
<Chi11y> they are spot on
<tgm4883> AFAIK, it's a range
<tgm4883> lets do it this way
<tgm4883> Chi11y, what are your system specs
<Chi11y> tgm4883: exactly the same as what is called "minimum syste requirements" on the site
<Chi11y> 1.0 GHz x86
<Chi11y> 192 MB of system memory (RAM)
<Chi11y> and a huge hd
<tgm4883> what tuner card?\
<Chi11y> no tuner card, I'm not gonna use fo TV, but more as a media center
<tgm4883> you should be fine then, providing that you don't try to play HD content
<tgm4883> or processor intensive video
<Chi11y> okey, well I wont play no HD
<Chi11y> nice :)
<Chi11y> then I'll check mythbuntu out as media center when I have time, thank you very much! :)
<adaptr> Chi11y: 192MB is enough if you don't use a desktop
<Chi11y> adaptr: okey nice :)
<adaptr> with a desktop and firefox, for instance, it quickly rises to 400MB
 * adaptr cannot live without amaroK, so desktop it is regardless
<Chi11y> heh
<Chi11y> I have lighter distros as desktop ;)
<adaptr> a distro is not a desktop
<adaptr> it typically HAS a desktop
<Chi11y> well, as desktop distro, keke? ;)
<adaptr> again, a distro isn't typically light or heavy
<adaptr> for simplicity, one could say that KDE is heavier than Gnome, which is a lot heavier than XFCE
<Chi11y> it sure can be
<adaptr> I wouldn't run anything but XFCE on 192 MB
<Chi11y> yeah
<adaptr> and probably not even that
<Chi11y> lol it would
<Chi11y> whatya know? :P
<Chi11y> I've actually used gnome + compiz on that computer
<Chi11y> it lags abit though
<Chi11y> but runs pretty decent
<Chi11y> that required some hacking though :P
<alexvd> Anyone here have mythtv registered to asterisk to do caller id screen pops.  It keeps crashing the frontend. I think its a bug
<Tuv0k> report it
<KjetilK> what's the recommended way to start mtd on mythbuntu?
<gleed> hey, someone wanna help out a newb? Trying to get my mythbuntu to play movies that are packed in .rars without unpacking them?
<npurciful> hello anyone have the time to help my setup HDHomeRun direct connect to pc cant seem to get dhcp right
<frank23> I'm testing out mythbuntu alpha3. Problem is I can't setup my wireless network connection. The network is WPA encrypted. The network settings menu in Mythbuntu is completely grayed out
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: whats your verdict on the storage groups?
<nettow0822> Hey all
<nettow0822> after mythbuntu 8.04 is installed...should I do any updates?
<WcktKlwn> updates are a good thing
<nettow0822> ok ty
<nettow0822> is it possible to setup a file manager like gksudo nautilus in xfce?
<nettow0822> what is the graphical text editor in xfce?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-06
<pammy> odd problem here my tv guide shows "unknown" for all channels and dates
<pammy> how can i update the guide from command line
<superm1> hey kids someone want to help me with an experiment?
<npurciful> hey like what
<superm1> okay so here's the low down.
<superm1> network manager comes up a little later than mythbackend does in some cases
<superm1> so people run into issues on slave backends
<superm1> or when they have say a hd home run
<superm1> so i was proposing an if-up-down script that would restart mythbackend if it caught networkmanager playing funny business.
<superm1> follow that?
<npurciful> yeh
<npurciful> i just got my HDHR working like 2 hours ago
<superm1> does that affect you at elver?
<superm1> ever even
<npurciful> i have seen it yet
<npurciful> i am using dhcp direct connect
<superm1> okay very good
<npurciful> but i was reading about it may be a issue
<superm1> so you still use network manager then right?
<npurciful> yeah
<superm1> okay then i'm going to have you drop this script in place
<superm1> and restart the machine
<superm1> if mythbackend comes up right, nothing broke
<superm1> if it didn't, u can remove the script
<superm1> and pretend like it never happened
<npurciful> okay
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5354/plain/
<npurciful> heh
<superm1> save it as
<superm1>  /etc/network/if-up.d/mythtv-backend
<superm1> and be sure to mark it executable (chmod +x)
<npurciful> alright going to reboot brb
<npurciful> okay back
<npurciful> myth-backend started up
<superm1> npurciful, okay great so no harm or foul
<superm1> and hdhr works and all
<superm1> thanks
<npurciful> am i the only one that keeps getting disconnected here
<rhpot1992> nope
<npurciful> i was just thinkin maybe i foobar'd my internet settings
<npurciful> dang, i cant seem to get my ir to work on HDHR
<foxbuntu> everyone....make sure to ignore superm1
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1992!!!
<rhpot1992> tgm4883_laptop: !
<famicom> Does anyone here know where i can get mythbuntu graphics?
<superm1> famicom, bzr
<famicom> ?
<superm1> code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu
<superm1> all the code and graphics are stored there
<famicom> ah
<famicom> bazaar
<superm1> now if you'd like to help with any of the graphics, we are quite open to ideas :)
<famicom> actually, im trying to setup mythbuntu.nl
<superm1> what's that?
<superm1> er what's that gonna be better yet
<famicom> dutch website dedicated to dutch TV and mythbuntu
<superm1> ah neat
<famicom> yeah
<famicom> hopefully i can centralize all the info that i gathered to get my own box working there
<superm1> well all artwork is kept in those branches, and any images available on the website are already available at full resolution from the website
<famicom> as well as posting transponder lists and xmltv listing
<superm1> so hopefully that should be enough to get you going
<famicom> yeah
<famicom> allthough for the most part, i gotta get motivated enough to like
<famicom> write content
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yeah i know that feeling
<famicom> yeah
<famicom> so my primary concern is getting that motivation
<superm1> well once you're up and running let me or another person on ~mythbuntu know and we can link to you from mythbuntu.org
<famicom> sure
<famicom> what exactly do you define as "running"
<famicom> also, is there any chance i could get a raw listing of the current mythbuntu site content
<superm1> something people will find "useful"
<superm1> you'll have to ask Daviey about that
 * Daviey looks in
<superm1> okay if Daviey's already up, i should really be in bed.
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> heh
<famicom> ah, so you guys are the big cheeses?
<Daviey> 9:10am
<superm1> mmm cheese.
<superm1> but yes
<Daviey> we are all rotten cheese
<famicom> cause if so, i use mythbuntu pretty much daily and i've worked on OSS projects before
<famicom> so yeah, i want to be a part of this
<superm1> okay well i'll let Daviey take over at this point, i'm headed to bed, 3:11am :)
<famicom> ah yeah
<famicom> well
<famicom> i've been up for erhm
<famicom> 2 days now :X
<famicom> but yeah goodnight
<superm1> night
<Daviey> superm1: sleep well
<famicom> so Daviey
<famicom> you happen to be one of the larger sized dairy products correct?
<Daviey> wassup?
<famicom> meh
<famicom> not that that much
<famicom> kinda trying to get enough motivation to start writing
<famicom> I'm still nto sure if i should write in dutch or english
<Daviey> english++
<famicom> yeah, i was thinking the same thing
<MythbuntuGuest15> Hey guys, having some issues with my DViCO IR, anyone care to offer some insight?
<npurciful> hello, i cant seem to get my IR to work on HDhomerun, anyone willing to help
<rhpot1991_laptop> npurciful: have you tried posting in the forums about it?
<npurciful> mo not yet
<npurciful> i tried seaching
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd try that, you would have better luck getting a response in there than in here
<npurciful> i thinking the signal isnt even making it out of my hdhr
<rhpot1991_laptop> unless you can find someone in here who has a HDHR
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can try #mythtv-users as well
<npurciful> well superm1has one
<npurciful> guess he isnt in right now
<superm1> ive never used the ir in mine
<superm1> there is  how to somewhere for it
<superm1> that involves setting up lirc for udp
<superm1> i want to say
<npurciful> yeah, hdhomerun <ID> set /ir/target "<IP>:5000 no_clear"
<npurciful> the start lircd in udp mode, be it never gets the signal
<superm1> wireshark it
<npurciful> i have a usb reciever
<npurciful> i just wanted to use the builtin on that was already there
<npurciful> okay getting wireshark
<npurciful> okay wire shark is like: 98	1136.301807	Silicond_01:26:e6	Broadcast	ARP	Who has 127.0.0.1?  Tell 192.168.0.2
<npurciful> hah, got it to work
<npurciful> nope just kidding usb recevier was pugged in
<npurciful> okay now it is working thanks for the tip on wireshark superm1!
<npurciful> brb going to reboot see it still works
<npurciful> good deal it still works
<Viaken> I have tried everything I know how to, but I still can't get my box to connect to my wireless network reliably. Using WPA2 on a WRT54G with an Atheros AR5212/AR5213 card. NetworkManager worked reliably, but I'd prefer to avoid having to put in the password to unlock the keyring every boot.
<Viaken> I've tried setting it up by hand in /etc/network/interfaces and by using gnome-network-preferences.
<Viaken> Any suggestions?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Viaken: when you set it up in /etc/network/interfaces you need to make another file, let me check my box
<rhpot1991_laptop> Viaken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats how mine is done
<rhpot1991_laptop> actually this is a better link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=wpa+supplicant+wext
<Viaken> Ah! Figures there'd be something I was missing. :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can put a wep right into interfaces
<rhpot1991_laptop> but wpa needs the wpa_supplicant file
<frank_> It would be nice if mythbuntu could include network-manager with some sort of automatic connection once you set it up
<adaptr> whaddayamean
<rhpot1991_laptop> frank_ I believe there was some sort of method of bypassing the password prompt, but I think it broke in gutsy
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've always just done my work in network/interfaces so I'm not really sure other than what I've read on the wiki
<frank_> call me lazy but it really frustrates me to edit files to setup networking ;-)
<adaptr> frank_: why would you do that ? NMapplet works fine
<frank_> adaptr: is it installed in mythbunt?
<frank_> mythbunut?
<Viaken> I think so?
<frank_> mythbuntu there
<adaptr> just enable xubuntu desktop and you'll have a full desktop with applications
<adaptr> running mythtv without a desktop is a pain
<rhpot1991_laptop> adaptr: not really
<adaptr> yes, really
<frank_> Yeah but I don't have a wired connection to install that after a mythbuntu install
<adaptr> oh , I could SSH and arrange it to my liking, but there's still quite a bit of cusomization required
<rhpot1991_laptop> frank_: you can install anything over wifi
<rhpot1991_laptop> adaptr: I prefer to do everything in ssh
<adaptr> mplayer config, mounting my half a dozen NASen
<rhpot1991_laptop> drop those NAS into /etc/fstab
<adaptr> running like a baby to IMDB as soon as I start wondering about something :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> then they will mount on boot
<adaptr> rhpot1991_laptop: I need to set them up ONCE
<adaptr> duh
<adaptr> plus, the audio "player" is utter crap and unusable - my brain needs amaroK
<frank_> rhpot1991_laptop: What I can't do: Install mythbuntu, set up networking with WPA using gui with the packages installed
<rhpot1991_laptop> all my mythboxes are only attached to TV's though, so I don't go using them for anything else
<Viaken> It seems gnome-network-preferences keeps setting wpa-proto as WPA instead of RSN...
<Viaken> Regardless of which WPA version I choose in the GUI>
<rhpot1991_laptop> Viaken: there is a file you need to delete
<Viaken> delete?
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1 knows what it is
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya gnome saves that stuff somewhere, you  need to delete it
<Viaken> ah
<rhpot1991_laptop> its somewhere under a .g* folder
<Viaken> ~/.config somewhere, maybe?
<Viaken> ah
<rhpot1991_laptop> there is a profiles folder and you need to find the one that applies to that and get rid of it
<Viaken> Thanks for the help. :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> backup first
<Viaken> Of course
<rhpot1991_laptop> incase you delete too much
<Viaken> I usually "mv .folder{,.old}"
<Viaken> OH! You mean the mythtv user needs READ rights, as well as execute, in order to use the directv.pl script? :P So that's why the recordings were failing! *facepalm*
<kjetil_> I bumped into two issues when ripping a DVD, don't know if I should report the issues somewhere?
<KjetilK> the path was /var/lib/mythtv/videos/ in one config and /var/lib/mythtv/video/ in another
<KjetilK> and then, I had no script to start mtd
<Viaken> When is automated transcoding supposed to take place?
<Viaken> Nevermind... *goes to search the dogs*
<Viaken> docs*
<Viaken> o.o
<backtracker> wtf
<backtracker> xD
<npurciful> hey superm1 you around
<Egghead3> got a problem with my pvr-150, they seem to be seen and registered in dmsg log, but in backend setup it sez failed to open
<rico42955> i got myth to compile but have no backend and get strange sql errors
<tgm4883_laptop> rico42955, why are you compiling myth?
<rico42955> its what the how to i read said to do
<tgm4883_laptop> link?
<rico42955> don't remember it off hand, it's saved on other pc
<tgm4883_laptop> well i can almost assure you that the guide is either A) Wrong, or B) Out of date or C) not written for ubuntu
<rico42955> i do recall ubuntubuild in the title but don't think it was for gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV#head-a2f3c5d4e6ca44e289fadd6e0f4a5fbded05efa7
<rico42955> i had it working before but had to redo pc
<rico42955> ok i'll give that a read
<rico42955> look familiar but isn't mythbuntu a whole distro?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's added packages and themes to Ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> what are you trying to setup?
<rico42955> just trying to get mythtv to run
<rico42955> do i need the mythtv-plugins for it to work, seeing what was in there i figured i wouldn't use any of them
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<Egghead3> found my problem with pvr-150 not being recognized, agin after update my grub defaulted to 11-386 kernel, just change it to 11-generica and all is well again
<tgm4883_laptop> rico42955, is this a single system setup?
<rico42955> single as in front and back on one pc, yes, or dual boot?
<epilido> I made a backup of my saved shows by backing up the directory.  now after a new install can i import the old data so that the new install sees the files??? I can record shows currently but cant seem to figure how to get the old stuff back??
<tgm4883_laptop> epilido, did you back up your db?
<tgm4883_laptop> rico42955, front and backend
<epilido> do I did not back up the db on the backend.  the back end was the reinstall
<directhex> there's a script in contrib to do it
<directhex> but messy messy
<epilido> messy enough to just pitch the previous recording their not that big of a deal but I would like them??
<frank23> I'm trying to setup a combined frontend/backend in kubuntu hardy desktop. I used mythbuntu-control-centre to install the backend and frontend. Now I'm in the backend setup database configuration and it says "Cannot login to database?"
<frank23> not sure what to try next.  the password is the right one that was created randomly
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-07
<nettow0822> Has anyone entered the channel data using the "add channel"?
<Viaken> Can I swap xfce out for, say, blackbox?
<tgm4883_laptop> Viaken, I don't see why not
<Viaken> It's not as easy as removing xubuntu-desktop and putting on blabuntu-desktop, is it? lol
 * Viaken starts in...
<MnDBnDr> Hello all
<MnDBnDr> I want to move from Knoppmyth to Mythbuntu but I have some concerns.
<MnDBnDr> I currently have a 1.3TB LVM with recordings, movies, and music using about 350 GB.
<MnDBnDr> The / partition is only 4.7GB (Knoppmyth's default size).
<MnDBnDr> I want to increase my / partition size and keep my LVM on the Mythbuntu install.
<MnDBnDr> any advice?
<MnDBnDr> or if 4.7 is ok for / in Mythbuntu, I will only worry about keeping my LVM with is mounted on /myth.
<desertc> Hello - was looking at digital tv tuners for my computer.  I am not much of a fan of tv, but I figured it would be worth having a tuner for emergencies and local info
<desertc> I run Ubuntu already, Is mythtv going to be a good solution for me?
<desertc> Mythbuntu
<desertc> I would rather just stay with the GNOME interface and have a small application to view the channels
<desertc> Is Mythbuntu going to take over my user-interface?  Think I should go with VLC and the command line tuning?
<npurciful_> hey superm1 you there
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> how goes it?
<npurciful_> good, hey the script
<superm1> it broke stuff?
<superm1> please say no.
<npurciful_> i shut down my system and unplugged my hdhr
<npurciful_> no, foul
<superm1> okay..
<npurciful_> but i booted and mythbackend started but the hdhr wasnt discovered first so myth couldnt find it
<superm1> but...
<npurciful_> i guess, had to restart mythbackend and everything worked
<superm1> npurciful_, well so if you take that script out, does it come back up immediaately
<superm1> on boot?
<superm1> you would think that script should "help" things if anything
<npurciful_> dont know havent tried
<npurciful_> the script is in place right now i read the code it looks like it would work, but sometime the dont
<superm1> well and you are still using network manager right?
<npurciful_> i didnt have time to test if removing the script made adiffernece
<npurciful_> yeah
<npurciful_> 03/06/2008 02:19:16 PM	kubuntu	NetworkManager	<info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.
<superm1> you have wifi in this comp?
<npurciful_> no
<superm1> erk
<superm1> can you post your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<superm1> just to double check something in there
<npurciful_> yeah ill pastebin it
<npurciful_> superm1:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5385/
<superm1> oh you've got static
<superm1> that script isn't going to do anything then
<npurciful_> oh okay
<npurciful_> i had to to get the remote to work
<superm1> ah
<superm1> well its odd that you are having issues though still with the hdhr then
<superm1> you can change that script a tiny bit
<superm1> and take out the bit that checks for network manager
<superm1> and see if that helps you
<npurciful_> i try that later when i am not recording
<superm1> k
<npurciful> that did not work
<npurciful> 2008-03-06 21:31:10.586 HDHRChan(10126e6c/0), Error: device not found
<npurciful> 2008-03-06 21:31:11.842 HDHRChan(10126e6c/1), Error: device not found
<npurciful> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<foxbuntu> npurciful, try updating the HDHR firmware, rediscover it, then restart the backend
<npurciful> hey foxbuntu i am running the new firmware 030508
<npurciful> it only does it if the hdhr is booting, after some tests
<foxbuntu> npurciful, k
<foxbuntu> npurciful, yeah...there are some issues with the HDHR's, they need to be online before the backend or the backend won't connect to it
<npurciful> foxbuntu:  are you the one that is working on mythweather?
<foxbuntu> npurciful, its on my plate yes
<foxbuntu> I am waiting on several things
<npurciful> agh, good, great plugin, but it seem to be that that the ndfd.pl gets stuck using 100% cpu on my machine alot
<foxbuntu> npurciful, yeah...its a great start...but the plugin needs work
<npurciful> yes it is great, okay well just want to let someone know
<npurciful> i was lookin to see if there was a way to get wunderground.com data into weather without scrapeing
<npurciful> the rss data is doesnt feed much though
<foxbuntu> npurciful, not really...I am actually working on building a dedicated weather source for USA users
<npurciful> that would be sweet
<foxbuntu> I suppose you could add wunderground as an rss feed in the news section
<npurciful> yeah, but it only tells low, high, the if you could get the data from a realtime weather station like on there site it would be better
<npurciful> so how does this decitate weather source work?
<npurciful> well i am out
<camelreef> good morning from Scotland
<mzuverink> i am attempting to install mythtv on top of a gutsy desktop install. it wont recon=gnize my Hauggsugh 25.  Any one have a sugestion?
<mzuverink> Haughppaugh 250
<mzuverink> I50 sorry
<mzuverink> haughpagh 150
<mzuverink> all the how toos take into acount your using mythubuntu
<directhex|work> http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Firmware
<mzuverink> thanks
<mzuverink> directhex|work, i though after jernel 2.6.55 thr drivers wer in the kernel?
<mzuverink> *kernel
<directhex|work> 2.6.55?
<mzuverink> is that ir?
<mzuverink> Iy
<mzuverink> it
<mzuverink> very tired sorry
<directhex|work> the firmwares should be included in the package 'linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)'
<commander-ape> how come the mythbuntu torrent is down? need the amd64 image
<commander-ape> the direct download isnt working either
<commander-ape> oh nevermind
<commander-ape> guess its just not working on my mac... at least the direct download
<MythbuntuGuest68> I am trying to run mythbuntu off of an 8gb flash drive it locks up during install at 100% and after waiting 2 days the bar still didn't move so I closed the window out, tried to restart to the flash drive and it says no bootable media and yes my system supports booting to usb
<MythbuntuGuest68> any ideas?
<jovaro> hi, can someone tell me where to find the interlacing settings in mythtv 0.21?
<jovaro> I can't find them... :S
<jovaro> I checked here: Mythfrontend->Utilities Setup->Setup->TV Settings->Playback , but they don't seem to be there?
<directhex|work> look for the playback profile
<directhex|work> then edit it
<directhex|work> i.e. in the secion you're looking at, around page 3, should be the playback profile bit. should be a drop-down box with CPU+ as the headline item
<jovaro> aha, that is where they hid it
<jovaro> thanks directhex :)
<MythbuntuGuest78> can anyone explain my error on first boot mythbunut
<MythbuntuGuest78> isolinux: Disk error 01, AX = 0201, drive 80
<directhex|work> bad iso burn
<MythbuntuGuest78> the thing is the disk works fine as a front end.
<MythbuntuGuest78> I am trying to install it to a usb flashdrive.
<MythbuntuGuest78> I figured maybe that was the issue but everywhere I read it says it can be done.
<MnDBnDr> Can someone walk me through shrinking my storage LVM?
<surlyjake> have you tried using a tool such as gparted?
<MnDBnDr> no
<MnDBnDr> I am using LVM2 and thought I just had to resize the file system the the LV
<MnDBnDr> My current system is Knoppmyth and want to shrink my large LVM (1.36tb) to add more space to my root partition before I install Mythbuntu.
<MnDBnDr> I only have a 4.7gb / partition.
<MnDBnDr> I have /myth holding all media.
<surlyjake> boot up the system with a knoppix disk.
<MnDBnDr> Or is 4.7gb large enough for the root partition as just a frontend/backend?
<MnDBnDr> ok
<surlyjake> knoppix has all the tools that i know of. including gparted
<MnDBnDr> I can boot with a live cd.
<jovaro> I think 4.7 gb is enough, let me check
<jovaro> my / partition uses 5.6gb but it is a workstation with quite a bunch of apps as well
<MnDBnDr> I won't be installing any extra apps really.  Maybe mame for all my roms.
<jovaro> should be ok then I think. I have both Matlab and Mathematica and some other stuff installed
<jovaro> I'll check to see what size those 2 are
<MnDBnDr> thx
<MnDBnDr> right now I have / at 4.7gb, swap at 2gb and /myth at 1.36tb LVM
<MnDBnDr> the /myth is my only lvm
<MnDBnDr> I just want to make sure I have move to Mythbuntu smoothly without losing over 400 movies, recordings and 15000 songs
<MnDBnDr> jovaro, how are your partitions setup?
<jovaro> matlab and mathematica together are almost 1.4 gb so / without those is at like 5.2
<jovaro> uhm 4.3
<jovaro> 4.2
<jovaro> I have one big partition with all the tv
<jovaro> stuff
<MnDBnDr> that is how I have mine setup now.
<MnDBnDr> I just don't want root to be too small and have to resize after the fact.
<jovaro> but my definition of big is only 150gb :)
<MnDBnDr> I got a good deal on 3 sata 500gb drives.  I am using 28% of the lvm now.
<jovaro> well I did have problems upgrading to a newer ubuntu on my laptop because of space issues
<MnDBnDr> I think I might still resize my lvm to about 1.30tb and increase / to 65gb just to be safe.  Who knows what I will want to install down the road.
<jovaro> might be a good idea
<MnDBnDr> Now I need a walk through.  I can umount my /myth LVM from my file system.
<MnDBnDr> and shrink it from the file system.  I know I have to boot live cd to resize /.
<MnDBnDr> I am not sure how to shrink the LVM though.
<MnDBnDr> I guess what I am not sure of is calculating resize2fs
<jovaro> what filesystem is on the lvm?
<MnDBnDr> ext3
<MnDBnDr> I don't know how to calculate the block size on the new size (if that makes sense)
<MnDBnDr> I am not sure what size blocks the lvm used during setup.  I did it from a script in Knoppmyth.
<jovaro> i don't know...
<surlyjake> why do you need to know the block size?
<MnDBnDr> to recalculate the lvm.  Am I way off base here?
<surlyjake> i might not know something... but the only way i have seen partitions get resized are with "click-resize" tools or command line tools that just ask you what size you want it to end up at.
<surlyjake> i've never heard of needing to calculate anything myself. perhaps i'm just naive tho
<MnDBnDr> such as "resize2fs /dev/mapper/vg-myth 1.3T"?
<MnDBnDr> or 1300G
<surlyjake> basically... yes. the partition is in reiser?
<MnDBnDr> reiser?
<surlyjake> ok. ext3
<MnDBnDr> well, I removed journaling so now it is ext2
<surlyjake> ok
<MnDBnDr> I think I got it now.  Sorry for sounding stupid.
<MnDBnDr> After reducing the file system, I would do a lvreduce I think.
<danielk22> is mario limonciello here?
<rhpot1991> danielk22: nope
<danielk22> k, i'll e-mail him. thx
<rhpot1991> danielk22: he is superm1 on here
<danielk22> k, do you know when he is usually here?
<rhpot1991> at night
<rhpot1991> he is at work now
<danielk22> at night US or EU?
<rhpot1991> US
<danielk22> ok, thx again
<rhpot1991> np
<Nikas> how can i make apache not to ask for password when connecting internal? Allow from 192.168.1.* someting?
<Nikas> connecting from internal network to mythweb i mean.. i know that i need to use "Allow from" but how do the syntax look like?
<Nikas> i did it before but i had to do a clean install and now i have forgotten how to
<Nikas> Allow from 192.168.0 should do the trick.
<Nikas> .1 i mean
<Nikas> hmm.. no
<adaptr> no, Allow has nothing to do with password authentication
<hugolp> hi, how can I reset mythweb password?. I forgot login and password.
<adaptr> boot into single user mode
<adaptr> oh, mythweb
<adaptr> silly
<hugolp> no one?
<rhpot1991> I know where its stored, not sure if deleting it will do anything bad though
<rhpot1991> /etc/mythtv/mythweb-digest
<rhpot1991> can't you just pick a new one in MCC?
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  Im not running mythweb, Im running gutsy with the mythtv packages
<hugolp> but you are saying that installing MCC (wich Im guessing its myth control center) will let me change the mythweb password?
<rhpot1991> "hi, how can I reset mythweb password?. I forgot login and password."
<hugolp> I might just do that
<rhpot1991> ya it can change it in there
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  Im not running mythbuntu
<hugolp> I have mythweb, not mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> unless you generated it by hand before, then just go do the same again
<rhpot1991> hugolp: thats ok, you can still install MCC
<hugolp> Ill do that
<hugolp> thanks
<rhpot1991> sure np
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  why lirc is a dependency of mythbuntu?
<hugolp> I dont want any ir remote
<rhpot1991> it is for MCC, cause it has a lirc configuration
<rhpot1991> how did you setup your mythweb before?
<rhpot1991> did you make the password or what?
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  I just installed the package and it asked for a pasword
<hugolp> in the installation
<rhpot1991> you might be able to just remove the .htaccess in that directory, check and see whats in that
<hugolp> *during
<rhpot1991> that or you can try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<rhpot1991> should ask you for a password again
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  dpkg-reconfigure worked
<hugolp> thanks
<Koffa> 'Terratec Cinergy C PCI' -- is it any worth to play with gutsy or would it be readily supported in some testing/unstable-version of myth(tv|buntu)?
<raceme> hello guy... I read somewhere that there is a support for the MFP51 from Silverstone which is included in the Grandia GD01B-MXR case. Is it confirmed ? I would like to be sure before buying it...
<raceme> I think that Wy_ talked about this a while ago...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-08
<tzb> Question: How would I configure mythbuntu to start the frontend automatically upon boot?  Currently it starts into a XFCE desktop, where I need to manually launch mythfrontend.
<hitme> good evening
<hitme> is any1 able to help a linux&ubuntu&mythbuntu n00b some ? >(
<tzb> hitme: sure
<hitme> resolution jumping back on every reboot, german layout dosn|T stay, dvb-t card problems(saa7134) .... :)
<hitme> + i am a real n00b with this :(
<hitme> Ubuntu 8.04
<tzb> on resolution, which type of display?
<tzb> TV out or monitor?
<hitme> monitor for now
<hitme> 1024x768 i want
<hitme> 1280x1024 i get
<tzb> personally, I always edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and hardcode only the resolution I want
<hitme> on every reboot
<hitme> i can try
<tzb> are you comfortable with editing files?
<hitme> if i find them yes
<hitme> i grow up with dos .. so command line is np .. just the commands missing .. trying to learn ``
<tzb> I must warn you, I'm a command line guy.  So often there is a GUI way to do things, but just prefer the terminal.
<hitme>   modeline  "1280x960@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync
<hitme> i can remove that, right _
<hitme> ?
<tzb> or comment it out with # at the start
<tzb> modelines are normally only needed for monitors/TVs that don't properly report their config info through EDID.  That may be the case with your flat panel TV for example.  But for a computer montior, it is not needed.
<hitme> ok i removed or commented out there everzthing abouve 1024
<tzb> ok can you paste the screen section?
<hitme> well i gave him the model of mz tft in config menu
<tzb> and montior and device too
<hitme> didn|T worked it seems
<hitme> (cer F51)
<hitme> acer*
<hitme> but did not work also
<hitme> where i edi the keyboard layout .. its makes me crazy yu seek all keys
<hitme> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us" ?
<tzb> Did you choose that during install?
<hitme> yes, i choose german everywhare but he always jumps back
<tzb> strange
<tzb> yeah, try to change that line
<hitme> de now there
<tzb> yeah, worth a try
<tzb> you on a laptop for IRC?
<hitme> no i can install and start on windows system ..
<hitme> sec
<hitme> secirc client
<hitme> gahhh .. :P
<tzb> ok, you will need to restart X to test resolution change and keyboard change
<tzb> logout and back in, or ctrl-alt-backspace, or you could also reboot
<hitme> sec getting windows client on and in here then i reboot
<tzb> yep
<hitme666> there we go
<hitme> ok <(
<hitme> lets trz restart grafic engine, never did that
<hitme666> how i can restart ?
<hitme666> strange on commandline i got german layout ^^
<tzb> different keyboard settings for that
<tzb> restart with "sudo reboot" in term, or select from menu
<hitme666> well i did try to kill xserver myself .. endet up in giving up and reboot the pc now ^^
<hitme666> yes
<hitme666> but i was trying only reboot the xserver
<tzb> or ctrl-alt-delete from a TTY (ctrl-alt-F1 to get to VT which runs a tty)
<tzb> ctrl-alt-backspace to reboot X server
<hitme666> aha ;)
<hitme666> ok booth changes seem to work
<hitme666> display is 1024x768 now and layout german
<tzb> excellent
<hitme666> ok now my hardest problem ^^
<hitme666> to get my Medion 7134 (saa7134) dvb-t card running ^^
<tzb> yup
<hitme666> i googled like 10 hours, all i found didn'T help really since outdated ot incomplete or n00b unfriendly
<tzb> ok go to term. do you see anything in /dev/dvb/?
<hitme666> sec
<hitme666> dir not exist
<tzb> Do you know if this card is supported?
<hitme666> http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/MythTV#Images_requested_for_TV_tuners
<hitme666> chipset is
<tzb> ok good
<tzb> when you do 'lspci' do you see your card listed?
<hitme666> yes
<hitme666> 01:06.0 Multimedia Controler: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<tzb> ok, try 'sudo lspci -v -s 01:06.0'
<tzb> just to get detailed info on the device
<hitme666> Subsystem unknows device 00be:0003
<tzb> it seems that chipset might not be supported in the main kernel yet, you might need to compile a driver for it from the pre-release sources
<hitme666> flags: bus master, medium devsel ...
<tzb> ok, fine
<hitme666> so how hard this will be ?
<tzb> now:  lsmod | grep saa7134
<tzb> medium hard
<hitme666> showing a lot
<hitme666> lemme get linux irc on to copy paste
<tzb> ok
<hitme> @Myth-TV-Server:~$ lsmod | grep saa7134
<hitme> saa7134               142036  0
<hitme> videodev               34944  3 saa7146_vv,tuner,saa7134
<hitme> compat_ioctl32          2304  1 saa7134
<hitme> v4l2_common            12672  2 tuner,saa7134
<hitme> videobuf_dma_sg        14852  2 saa7146_vv,saa7134
<hitme> videobuf_core          19460  3 saa7146_vv,saa7134,videobuf_dma_sg
<hitme> ir_kbd_i2c             11024  1 saa7134
<hitme> ir_common              38276  2 saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c
<hitme> tveeprom               13316  1 saa7134
<hitme> i2c_core               24832  19 dvb_ttpci,ttpci_eeprom,tuner,tea5767,tda8290,tda18271,tda827x,tuner_xc2028,xc5000,tda9887,tuner_simple,mt20xx,tea5761,nvidia,saa7134,v4l2_common,ir_kbd_i2c,tveeprom,i2c_nforce2
<hitme> there we go
<hitme> i hope i don't destayed anything with my mods jet
<tzb> ok, so the module is already loaded
<tzb> but no /dev/dvb dir at all?
<hitme> i inserted in 2 or 3 files options or that
<hitme> nope
<tzb> what commands did you run since last reboot?  did you install any drivers yet?
<hitme666> only the ones you told me
<tzb> ok
<hitme666> all driver i load extra i inserted into files erly
<hitme666> like i found on the how to's .. al least what i understand there
<hitme666> ^^
<tzb> ok, next step would be to look at /var/log/kern.log   (or alternatively the output of the dmesg command)
<hitme666> open
<lime4x4> can no longer connect to my mythtv box when using terminal servcies. How can i reconfigure the vnc server on the mythtv box
<tzb> best to look at the output when the driver for your card is loaded. it should display some messages about creating the /dev/dvb devices.
<tzb> I don't know how to do that on mythbuntu.
<tzb> There is a VNC server built into GNOME called vino, but mythbuntu doesn't run GNOME by default.
<hitme> Mar  8 01:44:30 Myth-TV-Server kernel: [   36.495493] input: saa7134 IR (LifeView FlyVIDEO30 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:06.0/input/input7
<tzb> There is also something called X11VNC that can be a vnc server to any desktop, never used it.  mythubuntu may have another way, someone might know.
<tzb> seems ok
<tzb> can you send me the entire file somehow?
<tzb> direct file transfer in IRC or something?
<hitme> lsirc file transfer possible ?
<hitme> ksirc
<tzb>    /var/log/kern.log
<tzb> seems like it is blocked due to spam.. hmmm
<hitme666> trying to send now
<tzb> ahh!   Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<tzb> I should read instructions.  ;-)
<tzb> if you use that site, I can get your log
<hitme666> 5420
<hitme666> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5420/
<hitme666> i am a n00b but i am able to learn fast (i hope :D)
<tzb> give me a few minutes please
<hitme666> np :)
<hitme666> maybe i should say after instal, ho drivers for card was loaded at all.. al what is loaded is made by my mods
<tzb> line 2564 and on are trouble
<tzb> did you compile or install any modules?
<hitme666> video4linux
<tzb> ahh
<hitme666> not sure if its done right
<tzb> there may be some modules duplicated
<hitme666> no errors while compile/install
<tzb> or something else
<hitme666> baybe becouse i call drivers with same options in 2 files
<hitme666> *maybe
<tzb> also lines 2532-2534
<tzb> but the first set of problems with the symbol versions should be fixed
<tzb> how did you get v4l-dvd drivers?
<tzb> dvb sorry
<hitme666> dl from website, untar make then make install
<tzb> is there a configure script?
<hitme666> hmm what you think, maybe a reinstall to get rid of my mods ?
<tzb> yes, good idea to do that
<hitme666> ok starting now
<hitme666> but i can not install 7.10
<tzb>   ./configure
<hitme666> getting out of range error soon its enters xserver
<tzb>   make clean
<tzb>   make
<tzb>   sudo make install
<hitme666> inserted 8.04 cd, dled version from today
<hitme666> choosing install mythbuntu
<tzb> well, 8.04 is still alpha
<hitme666> at least i can install 7.10 won'T run
<hitme666> becouse of grapfic
<hitme666> launcing in whatever .. even my 21" crt can'T handle
<hitme666> nor in vga mot or anything
<hitme666> and i read a lot before choosing 8.04 alpha .. everyone saying its very stable
<tzb> ok - I'm sure we can get this card working, just a matter of installing the drivers properly
<hitme666> install copying now
<hitme666> i will do the myth backend config later (senceless anyway without drivers)
<hitme666> but i will have to get all tools again (like editor) ^^
<Nikas> Hello. I did it before but i cant remember how. I want to make mythweb NOT to ask for a password if i'm coming from the internal network (192.168.1.*). How? :)
<hitme666> myth tv install is really very very basic ^^
<hitme666> what infos you well need after install first ?
<tzb> hitme: I don't understand your question.
<hitme666> well ;) install dne lemme find and edit that x config fire first again
<tzb>   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<hitme666> yes sec
<tzb> nikas: Kind of a workaround, but you can save password in your browser.
<Nikas> tzb: i have :)
<Nikas> before my clean install i did not have to enter password. i did add something in the config for apache but i dont know what
<lime4x4> how can i tell if vnc is running a mythbuntu box?
<Nikas> lime4x4: try lsof -i -n -P | grep Xorg
<Nikas> you should see something like "TCP *:5900 (LISTEN)
<lime4x4> nothing shows up?
<lime4x4> how can i restart the vnc server thru command line?
<Nikas> how did you install vnc?
<Nikas> did you use mcc?
<lime4x4> i enabled it thru mythcontrol center
<Nikas> did you have the cd in the drive when you did it?
<lime4x4> it worked for a few days then stopped working
<Nikas> oh.. ok
<lime4x4> i can ssh into the box just fine thou
<Nikas> have you changed something in xorg.conf?
<lime4x4> not to my knowledge
<Nikas> take a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Look for VNC-stuff ;)
<lime4x4> the only thing i c is the following
<lime4x4> Section "Module"
<lime4x4>         Load            "vnc"
<hitme666> ok now install done
<hitme666> lspci
<hitme666> ?
<tzb> hitme: yup
<hitme666> ard is still shown there
<hitme666> *card
<rhpot1991> does anyone here have comcast and more than one cable box from them?
<Nikas> lime4x4: nothing more?
<lime4x4> nope that's it
<lime4x4> i'll post the whole file at pastebin
<tzb> hitme: good. now 'lsmod | grep saa7134'
<Nikas> lime4x4: check Section "Screen"
<hitme666> nothing
<hitme666> nothing shown there now
<lime4x4> Nikas here is the whole file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5421/
<Nikas> lime4x4: Looks like it should
<Nikas> lime4x4: try to restart X
<hitme666> want the kernel log again ?
<lime4x4> did that
<lime4x4> still the same error when trying to connect no server found at this addres
<Nikas> lhm
<Nikas> hm*
<tzb> hitme: no. you need to compile the driver from source and install it.
<Nikas> you could try to remove the vnc-server from mcc and then add it again
<lime4x4> tried that tonight with no luck either
<hitme> tzb: how ^^
<lime4x4> the only thing that is odd is i use wireless on that box but when i run ifconfig it only shows eth0 and lo
<hitme> uhm you chould really check the kern log
<hitme> look 5422
<Nikas> well. i dont know then.. :)
<lime4x4> but yet i can ssh into box no problem
<hitme> lines 1212 - 1225
<hitme> symbols still there
<hitme> looks like kernel trying to install the card
<tzb> you are right!
<hitme666> but where to go from here ^^
<tzb> hitme: did you install any driver yet, or is this stock install?
<Nikas> lime4x4: When you re-added vnc, did you have the installation-cd in the drive?
<lime4x4> yes
<hitme666> this is fresh clean install
<Nikas> ..
<lime4x4> i'm starting to think for some reason vnc is only looking at the eth0 card
<tzb> hitme:   hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<hitme666> tzb join mythtv-hitme so we ain'T crosstalk
<tzb> hitme:  cd v4l-dvb
<Nikas> lime4x4: You need to see something listening at port 5900
<tzb> hitme: ok - sorry about that everyone
<Nikas> or else vnc most are most likely not running
<hitme666> installing hg
<Nikas> lime4x4: lsof -i -n -P | grep -v 127.0.0.1
<lime4x4> will i looked in /etc/network/interfaces and eth0 is my wireless card
<lime4x4> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<lime4x4> mtd     5504 john    4u  IPv4  17899       TCP *:2442 (LISTEN)
<lime4x4> and that's all that shows up
<Nikas> lime4x4: are you su? Try sudo lsof -i -n -P | grep -v 127.0.0.1
<lime4x4> that brought up al;ot more but no vnc or a 5900 port
<Nikas> no, it should be "Xorg" at port 5900. Don't look for vnc ;)
<lime4x4> no xorg either
<Nikas> :/
<lime4x4> is it possible to start it manually?
<Nikas> i dont know
<lime4x4> has anyone upgraded to the hardy version?
<MythbuntuGuest53> is there a place to talk about 8.04 installs?
<boykillsworl3> hey got mythtv working great and commercials are flagged just can't figure out why autoskipping doesn't work
<lime4x4> is it possible to increase the sound of a video file?
<boykillsworl3> well in order to do that you usually have to demux the sound increase the volume then mux it back on and if you don't do it right the sound wont line up
<lime4x4> well that sucks
<lime4x4> even at max volume the sound is pretty hard to hear
<boykillsworl3> hmm
<lime4x4> wether it's a video or watching live tv
<boykillsworl3> mythtv usually records at a pretty standard volume
<boykillsworl3> do you have rca in or coax for recording
<lime4x4> coax
<boykillsworl3> when you play music is it loud enough
<lime4x4> i have my mythbox tied into a sound around system. if i'm not with 4 feet of the speakers i can't hear anything
<lime4x4> i have the myth box set to max volume
<lime4x4> and my surround set to max volume
<boykillsworl3> just wondering if it's all sound on your computer or just the vidoe
<boykillsworl3> *video
<boykillsworl3> from myth
<lime4x4> i get the same level of sound no matter what a play, live tv a recorded show a dvd
<lime4x4> so i'm going to assume it's something with mythtv
<boykillsworl3> what about when you run other apps
<boykillsworl3> like rhythmbox for playing mp3s
<boykillsworl3> try opening up a commandline and type alsamixer
<boykillsworl3> then crank everything
<boykillsworl3> you still here
<lime4x4> that worked thanks
<boykillsworl3> yeah hope you didn't blow out your system when it worked
<lime4x4> lol
<boykillsworl3> now anyone got commercial autoskipping working I know I got it flagging right
<boykillsworl3> guess I'll just map the z key and call it a day
<boykillsworl3> I always space out and end up watching commercials
<boykillsworl3> well auto skip works now guess I just needed it enabled as I was recording the show
<Koffa> "Found channel, but it doesn't match existing tsid." - tried deleting all channels for that vid source, but keep getting the same error
<Koffa> can it be because adding a new tuner put it in as 0 and the old one is 1? but what has that got to do with tsid?
<Koffa> removed all channels and transports, still the same error...
<myth-newb> can anyone help me with a compiler error?
<myth-newb> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $path
<directhex> myth-newb, and you have which c compiler installed?
<directhex> and, more specifically, why is that a mythtv-related question?
<versus> hi, Im configuring my mythbuntu right now and wondered if someone knows a way to change the mythbuntu  bootsplash?
<directhex> usplash. ubuntu uses usplash for splash screens
<directhex> you need the "startupmanager" package, really
<versus> just apt-get startupmanager?
<directhex> and to compile a new .so file with the splash screen in it, of course
<versus> I wanted to save an animation as mng file and play it everytime the htpc starts, is that possible?
<versus> by the way whoever helped to build mythbuntu did a great job, its much easier to configure than knoppmyth!
<directhex> i wasn't aware usplash supported animation
<directhex> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<versus> There is no special usplash channel, right?
<versus> Am I able to play some kind of video instead of the bootsplash?
<versus> P.S.: when I talk about the bootsplash I actually think about the one immediately following grub (not just before login)
<myth-newb> directhex: sorry i was messing with myth still no joy
<myth-newb> directhex: my question is - how do i get my lcd operating it works if i run sudo LCDd -f -r -4 i get "lcdproc server" displayed on it
<myth-newb> anyone?
<yotux> I am running ubuntu 7.10 wanting to add mythtv
<hitme666> just add from packatmanager i think
<yotux> using the wiki as a guide
<yotux> says I will install mythbuntu control panel
<hitme666> can'T help you mutch there anyway, i am a newbie in lunux/ubunti/mythtv myself ^^
<hitme666> i just installed mythbuntu and added ubuntu desctop uptop
<yotux> ok
<yotux> I am going the opposite
<yotux> installed ubuntu 7.10
<yotux> now installing myth
<yotux> welcome to ubuntu though
<hitme666> one sec i think a way was called in a magazine i got here .. melle check
<hitme666> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<hitme666> they just link there
<hitme666> seems just add an anuther packet server and you nerly good to go
<hitme666> and i have to say its still not easy for a windows user to switch to linux/ubuntu
<directhex> or vice versa
<directhex> different things in "not the same" shocker
<myth-newb> I am running mythbuntu 7.1
<myth-newb> all set up and working
<myth-newb> except my lcd :-(
<hitme666> i run 8.04 alpha .. but had lots of trouble with my saa1734 tv card ...
<myth-newb> ahem
<myth-newb> alpha?
<myth-newb> no wonder you go problems
<hitme666> cound't install 710 on my system becouse of lcd ^^
<myth-newb> what lcd you have
<myth-newb> I have mine running
<hitme666> acer f51
<myth-newb> but alli can display is lcdproc server
<hitme666> when i start the install .. no matter in what mode, lcd runs out of range with 7.10
<tgm4883> hitme666, you could try a ubuntu command line install then install mythbuntu-desktop from the command line
<hitme666> well 8.04 is up and running now, i hope :P
<tgm4883> was there a problem?
<hitme666> for me yes, had tzb here from irc who helped me in config of my tv card
<hitme666> and had 2 little other problems (resolution alwas changed back after reboot and keybord language wasn't running in xserve)
<hitme666> right now i am trying to play a youtube video there
<hitme666> but ain't working ^^
<tgm4883> ah
<zabadapp> On my mythbuntu 7.10 install, the HD-led is flashing at an interval of 1Hz even if it is idle. I have tried turning off hal-polling and run strace but no process is responsible (kjournald is way less frequent). If I boot failsafe into root, it stops. A friend has the same issue on his mythbuntu box. Anyone else with this? Or maybe suggestions?
<tgm4883> flashing at an interval of 1Hz?  did you measure this, or are you going to make me figure out how fast that is
<hitme666> Gnash won't run like it should and adobe flash i dunno how to install ^^
<tgm4883> hitme666, what are you using to play the youtube video?
<zabadapp> by looking at the : in the clock on the vfd-display, there seems to be very little drift ... and the flashing are very small bursts at a time
<tgm4883> hitme666, are you trying to do youtube in a browser?
<hitme666> yes in mozilla firefox
<tgm4883> hitme666, AFAIK you can't use it at the moment, but mythstream has a youtube parser
<zabadapp> Killing lcdproc doesn't help :-) it was my first suspect
<hitme666> hmm same for other video websites also ?
<tgm4883> hitme666, there is a list of the parsers on the authors website.  if you google mythstream you can find it.  Hint, it's not the same as mythstreamtv
<hitme666> i got it installed erly, how to use ? :P
<tgm4883> well 2 things.  1st, i think the parsers need updated.  Second, try to go into mythstream from the media menu in the mythtv frontend.  It might say that it was compiled against the wrong ver of myth
<hitme666> yes its does
<hitme666> "sudo make distclean" first ?
<hitme666> hmm no ^^
<hitme666> grr i hate it beeing a noob ^^
<tgm4883> nah it should be fixed soon
<hitme666> "no rules to make target 'distclean'"
<tgm4883> hitme666, sec
<tgm4883> looks to be fixed in mythstream - 0.18.1-0ubuntu6
<tgm4883> !bug 198956
<tgm4883> bah
<tgm4883> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/198956
 * tgm4883 secretly hates ubotu
<tgm4883> so once that hits the repos you will be able to upgrade to it
<hitme666> any way to get and install by hand ?
<tgm4883> hitme666, perhaps, let me grab my laptop, it has the link on it
<hitme666> k thanks :)
<hitme666> getting linux irc in also
<hitme666> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mythstream/0.18.1-0ubuntu6/+files/mythstream_0.18.1.orig.tar.gz mayyyybe ?
<tgm4883> no
<hitme666> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mythstream/0.18.1-0ubuntu6
<tgm4883> technically, those 3 files are the ones you would want
<hitme666> lol
<directhex> dget -x http://path/to/file.dsc
<tgm4883> but i would think that it would be in the repos by the end of the weekend
<tgm4883> i could be wrong though
<hitme666> directhex, ain'T work i don'T have the ssl certificate
<Johannes_> Hi Where can I find a list of the new features that will be include in 8.04?
<directhex> the ubuntu 8.04 and mythtv 0.21 release notes
<tgm4883_laptop> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<tgm4883_laptop> hitme666, read that^^
<hitme666> a lot of input :P
<nettow0822_> can you enter the channel data ie 432:5550000:qam_256:2048:2049:1 by using 'New channel'?
<hitme> can tvtime show dvb-t or only analog tv ?
<directhex> analog only
<directhex> tvtime is enormously framegrabber-centric
<hitme666> ok ty
<hitme> how to remote desctop the mythbuntu machine from a windows pc ?
<hitme> nvc was enable in backend config
<hitme> *vnc
<adaptr> yeah... backend
<hitme666> woot wirks :D
<hitme666> *works
<lime4x4> how do u enable optical sound output?
<famicom_> learn how to ask a proper question first
<frink_> aww
<famicom_> I'm sorry, but coming in and asking something along the lines of "how do i do" is like walking into a room and asking "how do i get laid"
<lime4x4> sorry it uses a built in nvidia sound card that is built into the motherboard which has digital ouput for sound
<directhex> run alsamixer, mute/unmute the iec958 control
<hitme666> hmm i enabled the start splash screen and now i can'T get to desktop anymore after boot
<hitme666> just seeing mythbuntu loogo and below is just standing starking workspace
<lime4x4> Ok how do i enable it? I found it but the arrow buttons do nothing
<hitme666> i enabled it in system managment
<famicom_> hitme666 check your xorg config
<directhex> lime4x4, "m" to mute/unmute
<directhex> iirc
<hitme666> kk whats a name of a command line editor ?
<directhex> nano
<hitme666> kk
<famicom_> VIM
<famicom_> you heathens1
<lime4x4> thanks one last ? anything i have to do in mythtv to make full use of the optical audio?
<directhex> famicom_, lovely. now, you feel like teaching him the nuances of insert mode vs overwrite mode, rather than just using a "normal" self-evident editor?
<directhex> lime4x4, yeah. two tickboxes hidden somewhere
<directhex> lime4x4, to make it pass ac3 or dts audio straight to your amp. applies only where you have ac3/dts to pass through, of course
<hitme666> how to kill the xserver ? he is sucking the whole cpu while blocking :/
<directhex> ctrl-alt-backspace
<directhex> or, from a console, invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<hitme666> then the system crash, just tryed that ^^
<lime4x4> well i have the optical cable from my mythtv box connected to a surround receiver
<hitme666> where i find the xserver autoruns für the desctop ? like the mythbuntu front end?
<lime4x4> this the sound card i have  NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<lime4x4> but alsamixer only shows a IEC958
<zabadapp> hitme666: apps menu --> settings --> autostarted applications
<hitme666> and per command line ?
<hitme666> i can't get the desktop up right now, i am not sure why so i want to remove the auto start entrys from mythtv
<zabadapp> look in ~/.config/autostart/
<hitme666> or any idea ? i enabled the start spash screen and now system stucks at starting desktop
<hitme666> or any idea ? i enabled the start spash screen and now system stucks at starting desktopsucker
<hitme666> ups
<hitme666> was for im ^^
<hitme666> good evening tzb
<tzb> hello
<lime4x4> is there a setting some hwere that controls the volume of the optical digital output connection?
<superm1> lime4x4, you change that on your receiver
<superm1> not on the computer
<superm1> the raw digital data is passed over optical
<lime4x4> that's what i thought but when the volume is turned all the way up on the receiver it isn't very loud
<lime4x4> unless there is another setting on my receiver somewhere
<superm1> it is a digital source right
<superm1> lke a dvd
<lime4x4> no watching live tv
<tzb> lime4x4, I thought the same thing. I have a digital SPDIF connection to my receiver, but I can change volume in myth and it will affect the volume.
<lime4x4> i have the volume in myth set to max
<superm1> lime4x4, well depending on your card you may be able to change some mixers in alsamixer
<superm1> and have them affect it
<superm1> if its a non digital source
<lime4x4> i have everything in alsa set to max also
<superm1> hm i'm not sure then.
<lime4x4> i'll have to dig out the manual for the receiver and c if there is another adjustment somewhere
<tzb> I am using ALSA with snd_hda_intel driver.  Myth settings:  Audio output device: ALSA:default.  Passthrough: ALSA:iec958 .  Mixer: ALSA:default.  Mixer Controls:PCM.
<tzb> maybe using ALSA vs OSS is the difference, or perhaps it varies depending on your sound hardware.
<hitme666> why i can find tv stations with kaffeine but not mythtv ? ^^
<tzb> lime4x4, compare your setup to this, then use [ and ] in mythfrontend to adjust volume and see if it makes a difference
<lime4x4> this is the device i'm using card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<lime4x4> but i will try your suugestion
<tzb> lime4x4, maybe "ALSA:default" is the difference?
<lime4x4> i think i have mine set to alsa:digital or alsa:spdf
<tzb> hitme666, what signal strength are you getting?
<lime4x4> the other thing i noticed was if i set the sound 5.1 i get no sound at all
<hitme666> ~50%
<tzb> hitme666, I recall an option in myth to not add channels less than a certain strength, checking....
<lime4x4> come to think about it i also had to install linux-backport-module to get the sound to work..hardware too new for linux
<tzb> lime4x4: maybe passthrough options?  I have AC3 and DTS to SPDIF passthrough enabled.
<lime4x4> so do i
<hitme666> tzb, help lime first ;) i try to find a better antenna spot :).. muiltitacking is stess :P
<tzb> ok
<lime4x4> maybe i'll try and upgrade to the hardy version and c if it supports my sound card better
<lime4x4> 00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 07fc (rev a1)
<lime4x4> just about everything shows up as "unkown" under lspci
<tzb> lime4x4, did you try the speaker-test command?  it has options to select alsa output device (default or digital in your case), and number of channels with -c  (stereo is 2 channels).  I've found it useful for testing/debugging.
<tzb> sorry,   -D default   or    -D spdif
<lime4x4> i will give that a try thanks
 * hitme666 just build an antenna by himself ... now testing signal
<hitme666> perfect pictures and all channels found now in koffeine .. trying mythtv
<hitme666> tzb, thanks for helping me with card setup again, seems card and tuner was perfect, koffeine had everything tuned in
<tzb> good stuff
<hitme666> myth found channels
<tzb> ok, working in watch tv now?
<hitme666> no ^^ somehow i killed my fronend, reinstalling it now ^^
<hitme666> now i watch ^^
<hitme666> hw to watch on other pc?
<hitme666> *how
<tzb> I'm not very familiar with mythbuntu control centre, but in general there are a few things you need to setup or at least check...
<tzb> 1. Make sure mysql is set to listen on your Ethernet card as well as the loopback.  This usually involves editing /etc/mysql/my.cnf and commenting out the "bind-address" line.  Good security practice would dictate setting a mysql root password at this point, but if you have a router/firewall and trust the machines on your LAN, it is not strictly necessary.
<tzb> 2. In mythtv-setup, make sure you use non-loopback IP address for backend and master backend under general.  So not 127.0.0.1, but the address of your network card.  At this point, you should make sure to either use static IP addresses, or that your router/DHCP server always hands out a consistent dynamic address to your machines.
<tzb> (really only necessary for your backend myth machine - your other box can use dynamic because it is just a client)
<tzb> 3. Install mythfrontend on your other PC.  Make sure to use the same version of mythtv.  Doesn't need to be exact same distro, but don't try mixing 0.20 with 0.21 or it won't work.
<hitme666> root pass is set anyway
<hitme666> 1 check
<hitme666> 2 check
<hitme666> 3 ??? i wanted a network stream that also windows machines can read ^^
<hitme666> like watching with web browser or like that
<tzb> 4. Edit /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt and setup DBHostName to match IP address of your mythbackend.  Technically it should be set to the hostname or IP address of your MySQL server, but that usually runs on the same box as the master backend.  Set the DBPassword to match the password of the mythtv MySQL user.  See the same file on the master backend.  If you are having trouble, delete/rename any...
<tzb> ....mythtv/mysql.txt in your home dir of the user launching the frontend (normally I just let it access the /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt one.
<tzb> oh -sorry!
<tzb> I think mythweb in 0.21 supports streaming of your recordings, but I haven't tested it yet.
<tgm4883_laptop> you can stream from .21 mythweb
<tgm4883_laptop> there is also a windows frontend
<tzb> basically if you have mythweb installed on your backend box, open web browser to that machine, and enter mythweb.
<tzb> I think apache2 by default listens on all interfaces, so it should just work if the mythweb plugin package is installed.
<tzb> I know nothing about windows frontend, but it's probably worth a try.
<hitme666> webprowser / options there give out an error
<hitme666> Error at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/settings/tmpl/lite/welcome.php, line 29:
<tzb> what's the rest of the msg?
<hitme666> Invalid argument supplied for foreach()
<hitme666> line is foreach ($Modules['settings']['links'] as $link => $name)
<hitme666>     foreach ($Modules['settings']['links'] as $link => $name) {
<hitme666> echo '    <li><a href="', root, $Modules['settings']['path'], '/', $link, '">', html_entities($name), "</a></li>\n";
<hitme666> }
<tzb> Never seen that.  Do you have any recordings made?  You can press "R" in Live TV mode to make a recording on the spot.
<hitme666> not that i know of
<tzb> yeah, so try it. I'm just guessing maybe there is a bug that crashes mythweb if you have nothing there.
<hitme666> now even set the recording dirs jet becouse i don'T know where they have to be
<tzb> default is /var/lib/mythtv/recordings  This is fine if you have a single partition for the OS and the recordings.
<Nikas> on one of my frontend-machines xorg uses 90% CPU... known problem?
<Nikas> using 0.21-fixes (trunk from mythbuntu.org)
<superm1> not that i know of
<superm1> 0.21 is being pushed around right now(final build)
<superm1> so try with that as it hits mirrors tomorrow
<Nikas> say what? :) final? Can i stay with trunk and do the upgrade from that?
<Nikas> extasy: ;) Welcome!
<extasy> thx :)
<extasy> I hope the final will get rid of the  WriteAudio: buffer underrun I'm experincing now.
<extasy> I'm on the weekly trunk now.
<Nikas> superm1: I'm using trunk now. How do i change to .21 final when it comes?
<superm1> Nikas, we're discussing it right now
<superm1> it will be announced on mythbuntu.org as we figure out the best way to do it for people
<superm1> there will be an official backport, and also a second method
<Nikas> great!
<extasy> Sounds good I'm removing the trunk from sources.list for now so I don't by acciedent get 0.22 svn ;)
 * hitme666 is on phone
<superm1> extasy, yeah see i think this is going to be a big source of confusion
<superm1> i'm not sure the best way to attack the various different possible sources
<Nikas> Just remove the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<extasy> but I would expect that the final will be available in the usual repros?
<superm1> well as users tell me what makes more sense to you
<superm1> or most sense
<superm1> having the normal -fixes suddenly get 0.21?
<superm1> having a backport show up a few days from now?
<superm1> having it show up on -trunk?
<extasy> well I would be scared to install a trunk after the 0.21 release is out, I would not want to try the 0.22 before I had the 0.21 on my system and was getting sick of it. I would prefere either a backport or a dedicated source for the final update.
<extasy> But as long as the info is out there on our second home from home mythforum I guess I'm fine ;)
<superm1> hm okay
<superm1> that's why i was reluctant to push it to say the normal trunk repo
<superm1> and have people suddenly start getting trunk builds
<extasy> I can understand that, but I do beleve that 0.20.2 users will be wanting to update to the 0.21 even thou they are not on the fixes nor the weekly list.
<superm1> which is why an official backport should be the way to go.
<superm1> well i think this is the plan then
<superm1> push *one* build to trunk w/ final 0.21
<superm1> and then do an official backport after its verified functional
<extasy> sounds perfect
<superm1> and then continue on with 0.22 builds on trunk
<extasy> Will be more job for you.. but a better solution for us!
<superm1> well even getting it to build on gutsy is bad enough.  there are some hardy specific things in the build already :)
<extasy> not good :) one of my components I use for reading the subscription card for my tv service provider does not work for the 2.6.24 kernel :)
<extasy> and can not be maipulated and still work ;)
<superm1> why is htat?
<extasy> sasc-ng will not compile on newer kernel then 2.6.22
<extasy> and without it I can't watch the shows I'm paying for...
<superm1> well you might want to talk to those folks then.
<extasy> the only free2air we have here is the regime tv.
<Nikas> I got it working. :)
<hitme666> looks like i need this: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=440445
<extasy> not really..
<Nikas> well.. ok... i experienced hard locks but i dont know if that had to do with sasc-ng. :)
<tzb> hitme666: I think mythweb is supposed to support streaming out of the box.
<tzb> (with 0.21)
<tgm4883_laptop> .21 does support streaming out of the box
<tgm4883_laptop> via mythweb
<superm1> well you need to have ffmpeg
<superm1> that does mp3
<hitme666> well tgm, how, i only able to stream my recordings
<tzb> MythStreamTV looks like it has been abandoned, or perhaps moved to new site.
<tzb> Question... It seems lirc 0.8.2 has a broken Serial IR Transmitter implementation, which fixed in the 0.8.3 pre-release.  On the boxes I support, I've been manually compiling lirc modules.  It works, but breaks with kernel upgrades, until it is recompiled.  Any other way to solve this?  Any plans to put new lirc modules into gutsy-updates or -backports?
<superm1> tzb, actually yes
<superm1> if you grab lirc-modules-source from hardy
<superm1> it will rebuild itself on gutsy when you install it
<superm1> via dkms
<extasy> superm1, you are the dictonary when it comes to mythtv in my world, what would you say, Intel or AMD? and what do you thing about the X4500 GMA? would you think that the GM45chip from intel would be enough to run a box, or should I use nvidia instead?
<tzb> superm1, I tried that, but it doesn't like the debconf version on gutsy.
<hitme666> well if i would know how to, i even installed the windows mythtv player on my system now
<superm1> extasy, i don't recommend hardware at all tbh.  that's why this thread was started: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566529
<hitme666> he finds & played recordings but no live tv option
<superm1> tzb, oh that's shameful.
<fuhgawz> clear
<tzb> superm1, I agree module-assistant is the way to go.  maybe I can hack around with it a bit.
<superm1> tzb, well m-a support is gone in hardy
<superm1> its only via dkms from then forward
<tzb> superm1, I'll have to read up on dkms. thanks.
<superm1> tzb, not much to read on it.  it does it all for you :)
<hitme666> hmm somehow my web access hase problems with some stuff ...
<Nikas> superm1: Do you know how to make mythweb not to ask for a password when i connect from the internal network? 192.168.1.*
<tzb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/admin/dkms  ... nice "Homepage
<tzb> http://linux.dell.com/dkms/
<Nikas> or.. does someone know? :)
<superm1> Nikas, i dont know
<superm1> i dont mess with that stuff :)
<Nikas> hehe ok
<fuhgawz> i think that u should edit your .htaccess file
<tzb> Nikas, you got me curious now. I might take a look. How did you setup the password in the first place?
<Nikas> with mcc :) I got it working before my clean install but now i cant remember how.
<Nikas> not using htaccess..
<hitme666> tzb, i found the errors on web access, i changed the template from default to grey/lite .. who came with it
<Nikas> i'm using mythweb every day and i want to get rid of the password box and the extra click needed to get in ;)
<tzb> hitme666, so working now?
<Nikas> and i need password for external access.. i dont know if i switched to .htaccess/.htpasswd to make it work the last time.. it has to be any solution to make it work with apache's protection?
<hitme666> only web access, no live tv stream
<hitme666> but web access itsself is fixed (the errors i had)
<Nikas> With htaccess: http://home.golden.net/htaccess.html (Restricting by IP Address)
<tzb> Nikas, you are using a password in the .htaccess inside /var/www/mythweb/ ?
<Nikas> tzb: hmmm
<Nikas> AuthUserFile       /etc/mythtv/mythweb-digest
<Nikas> but yes.. i have .htaccess at that location
<tzb> Nikas, I'm just asking. trying to understand what you did to get to this point.
<hitme666> well my status now: no live TV streams to other systems and webbrowser stream of recordings = no sound
<tzb> so, all you did was edit the .htaccess in that directory to setup the password.  do you have a <Limit GET POST>  require valid-user  </Limit>  ?
<Nikas> i dont remember :D
<Nikas> but no.. i dont have
<Nikas> that one
<Nikas> or.. yes
<Nikas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5450/
<tzb> hitme666, I don't think you can stream live via mythweb 0.21.  You should use a frontend for that.
<tzb> hitme666, for the sound issue, did you install ffmpeg?
<hitme666> i used the windows fronend, only able to play recorings
<tgm4883_laptop> hitme666, there is live tv support
<hitme666> ffmpeg is there, not sure if config
 * tgm4883_laptop honestly doesn't know why people watch live tv anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> it's so last century
<hitme666> lol
<tzb> tgm, live tv in mythweb?
<tgm4883_laptop> tzb, sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> that comment was unfinished
<tgm4883_laptop> in the windows frontend
<tzb> ah yes. ok
<tgm4883_laptop> i believe it is 5.1
<tzb> nikas, I see where auth is enabled in .htaccess.
<hitme666> i have mythtv player 0.4.1 for widnoes now, is there a another application ?
<tzb> basically a symlink to /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess. this is good.  now, I have an idea.
<Nikas> well.. got it working
<rhpot1991> hitme666: live tv is in 0.5.0
<rhpot1991> there is a link on the main page to the forums where you can get a zip file
<hitme666> got a link somewhere ? ^^
<rhpot1991> http://www.sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=5&cntnt01origid=15&cntnt01returnid=15
<tzb> nikas, what did you do?
<tgm4883_laptop> hitme666, I have a link, google.com
<hitme666> lol ;)
<rhpot1991> hitme666: the author has told me there are some bugs in it that he never got a chance to work out
<Nikas> tzb: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5451/
<rhpot1991> hitme666: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Play_Recordings_On_Windows_From_MythWeb
<rhpot1991> that might be of interest to you
<extasy> superm1, I presume there will still be a weekly fix release for 0.21?
<superm1> extasy, well that is where things get confusing
<superm1> probably not until we start hardy weekly fixes
<hitme666> thanks :D works! ^^
<tzb> nikas, good stuff. you might want Limit POST GET.  (POST as well as GET)
<extasy> okej. so they will not be made for 7.10? or will they be ported?
<Nikas> tzb: True :)
<tzb> nikas, so that works for remote sites - asks password, but no password for local sites?
<tzb> sorry connections I should say
<Nikas> tzb: yep.. tried that from one of my remote servers on another provider :)
<Nikas> the thing is that mythweb are saving the personal settings with the username that i used when logging in
<tzb> nikas, saves in cookies for me
<superm1> extasy, weeklies of 0.21 will not be made for 7.10.  there will be one 0.21 for 7.10
<extasy> rodger that!!!! I need to try to file a ticket for this kernel issue then somehow..
<Nikas> tzb: not for me. When i'm using my phone it sets the wap-theme and when i returns home and tries mythweb with my normal browser it's using the wap-theme. i have to go in to the db and change the theme there
<superm1> extasy, file it with upstream, that product isn't discussed or supported in ubuntu okay?
<tzb> nikas, still now with the change?
<extasy> yes I know, I will not mention it again here...
<extasy> It is however a nessessity to watch chanels here and it's not disallowed by law here..
<Nikas> tzb: i dont know.. i have to login with my phone and the settings gets saved in mythweb_sessions in the db :/
<extasy> not even breaking the contract with our tv provider.. :)
<Nikas> id = user:niklas
<bazhang> any PPC builds for Mythbuntu?
<superm1> bazhang, we dont have hardware to develop on to do them
<superm1> so unfortunately not
<bazhang> superm1: aha well thanks ;]
<superm1> bazhang, if you want to help with the port though....
<superm1> :)
<tzb> more than just myth, does ubuntu still have ppc ports?
<bazhang> superm1: be happy too--just need to learn how to code first ;]
<bazhang> tzb sure
<superm1> bazhang, well a majority of it is actually architecture independent
<superm1> its mostly the build scripts that would need porting
<superm1> which are mostly shell
<bazhang> superm1: well I would love to help anyway I can; I have several PPC boxes lying around; just have no real clue on to do that--though very willing to learn if pushed in the right direction ;]
<tzb> bazhang, I don't see PPC on Ubuntu's download page for the past couple of releases. I thought it was dropped.
<superm1> bazhang, okay well for starters, you ever used bazaar?
<superm1> eg bzr
<bazhang> tzb you need a link?
<bazhang> superm1: well I did sit in on #ubuntu-classroom ;]
<superm1> bazhang, okay so using bazaar you can download a copy of our livedisk branch
<superm1> its how the livedisk gets built
<bazhang> the bzr tutorial that is
<superm1> and you can try to run it and see where it's broke on PPC
<superm1> for all we know it might just work already
<tzb> bazhang, sure, although I am mostly just curious.
<superm1> i made the seeds ppc supported
<superm1> and mythtv builds buildfor ppc already
<bazhang> superm1: okay thanks; will google for it cheers ;]
<superm1> bazhang, code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu
<superm1> you'll find the branch there
<superm1> directions on howto build the live disk are included in the README on the branch
<bazhang> superm1: sweet! thanks for the link! ;]
<bazhang> downloading now ;]
<superm1> bazhang, please keep a log of the build if you'd like to debug it (and it doesnt work off the box)
<superm1> but if it does, drop in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev and let us know
<bazhang> superm1: okay will do! ;] thanks!
<hitme666> ok another dumb question, hot to create file acciations (like opening avi's with vlc)
<tzb> bazhang, nevermind I found the ports page.  also HP PA-RISC, IA-64, PS3 - wow!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-09
<Nikas> what can i do to make the channel change faster? ~10 sec is annoying ;)
<HeMan> will 8.04 be 0.21 based?
<abstrak> Hi all, anybody know the pctv 310i tv tuner with "remote controller" ? I cannot get any key pressed event !
<Arcticpenguin380> is it better to use reiserfs than ext3?
<DJDarkstar> hello?
<pwnguin> was 8.04 planning on / tracking the mythTV .21 release?
<pwnguin> hardy: 0.21.0~fixes16338-0ubuntu3: all
<pwnguin> guess so
<th1> hi, I have Kubuntu 7.10 and I had a setup with my media pc hooked up to my amp with the coax output of my CM8738 soundcard, everything was working with AC3 and DTS passthrough, now after I did aptitude upgrade last week, it doesn't work except for DTS tracks at all anymore, either it's silent or its downsampled to Dolby Digital on the coax output, any ideas to fix it back to where it was?
<th1> the DTS is the only thing that still works
<KillerKiwi2005> hello anyone know of a gui for configuring a remote / lirc.conf
<th1> KillerKiwi2005, unfortunately not you have to do it by hand :(
<KillerKiwi2005> that sucks..... i want repeat for volume up / down and fast froward rewind... i was hoping it wasn't going to be a hit and miss trial
<th1> KillerKiwi2005,if the remote is already working you should have a lirc.conf that you can edit to accomplish that
<th1> but yeah, it sucks a bit that it's not gui'ed
<KillerKiwi2005> yeah it works standard msc usb
<th1> you're lucky, I had to compile 3-4 different kernels before I got my remote to work (it's from a hauppauge tv card)
<KillerKiwi2005> yeah the usb seems to be the best bet
<KillerKiwi2005> I've never had to touch a kernel for a haupauge htough.... just firmware
<th1> for the remote I needed a lirc module that wouldn't build with the standard kernel
<th1> I'm not sure if I was just unlucky
<th1> it's one of the less common dvb cards so maybe that's why
<th1> anyway, now I have a dual tuner DVB card in my server so I don't need the tuner functionality in my frontend PC, only use it for the remote. I would like a better interface but I don't really fancy buying anything new when I already have 3 remote control units for hauppauge :)
<KillerKiwi2005> 2 true... i have 3 of them lying around
<KillerKiwi2005> the blaster for the usb works well which is an added bonus
<th1> do your hauppauge remotes work with tat?
<th1> s/tat/that/
<KillerKiwi2005> ?
<th1> does the hauppauge remote work with the usb blaster/receiver?
<KillerKiwi2005> yes
<th1> ah
<th1> maybe I should get one then
<th1> mine have the PCI cards with the phono socket receiver
<KillerKiwi2005> Got a haupauge 150 wocked up to a sky box... it  uses the blaster to change the channel
<Egghead3> i just updated, now none of the modules work, any ideas how or where to start to fix it?
<th1> Egghead3, join the club ;)
<Egghead3> ahh so common error with new updates?
<KillerKiwi2005> mythtv rule #1... if it works DO NOT UPGRADE lol
<th1> I think you just need to update a couple of times and then restart both frontend and backend
<th1> worked for me except for my weird audio problem, which they say is not mythtv but something else
<Egghead3> cool, i didnt try restarting frontends :)
<Egghead3> and yea, i have to start obaying rule #1
<rhpot1991> universal rule #1 if its working, mess around with things till you break it, especially at 2am
 * KillerKiwi2005 ...wondars how hard a small pygtk would be for lircrc.conf
<Egghead3> th1, i get a wierd audio error in mythfrontend log somthing about cant find audio, skipping....
<KillerKiwi2005> rhpot1991: then the misses gets mad cause the box broke
<Egghead3> rhpot, oh then i have been doing rule #1 right, lmao
<KillerKiwi2005> the box she didnt think we needed in the first place ;)
<rhpot1991> I've had a few examples where my wife's soap opera hasn't recorded the next day cause I broke something the night before
<rhpot1991> I like to break my router in the wii hours of the morning
<KillerKiwi2005> like locking out all your macs instead of allowing them :)
<KillerKiwi2005> stupid toggle button
<rhpot1991> well I run openwrt, so it normally involves making the router completely unusable
<th1> Egghead3, it's nothing like my problem I think
<KillerKiwi2005> i dont like to mess with the firmware... i have good fear of a bricked router
<rhpot1991> well it depends how much of a flash friendly router you have
<rhpot1991> I also specifically bought both of these for this purpose so newegg would have been taking them back if I screwed up
<KillerKiwi2005> linksys WRT54G
<rhpot1991> depending on the version it could run other firmwares
<rhpot1991> I bought some asus wl500gP's
<rhpot1991> love them
<KillerKiwi2005> theres a bug in its dyndnd.... it never refreshs properly really anoying
<rhpot1991> strange, works fine for me
<rhpot1991> dyndns you mean right?
<KillerKiwi2005> yes
<KillerKiwi2005> its the router its self... it works if i can in and reset it but it drops after a while
<KillerKiwi2005> hmmm  mythbuntu-lircrc-generator can set the delay / repeat
<KillerKiwi2005> it really needs a ui is all
<superm1> KillerKiwi2005, we're looking for someone with some time to author one if you'd like to take that up :)
<KillerKiwi2005> .... might do it ..... it would be a nice to have... lirc requires vodo magic at the moment...
<Egghead3> th1, rebooted frontend, and updated backend again, worked great, thanks
<th1> np :)
<Egghead3> is the internal player a program i can run from desktop or command line?
<superm1> mythtv $FILE
<superm1> should do it
<Egghead3> cool thanks :)
<camelreef> Good morning from Scotland
<camelreef> wooot, .21 !
<HeMan> Hi! Is therer any checks that trunk is built correctly?
<HeMan> meaning, is the trunk repository checked after building it?
<camelreef> HeMan, I'm not involved with that at all, and can;t provide an answer, but what do you mean by "checked"?
<camelreef> and from what I have read, trunk at this time only has the .21 that got released
<camelreef> and is not moving much
<camelreef> until 0.21 gets into the official backports, then -trunk will resume tracking the trunk stuff
<camelreef> so I dare hope that today -trunk works quite nicely
<superm1> well i sure hope it works right
<superm1> i've got no way to test it...
<superm1> no gutsy boxes here.
<rhpot1991> I haven't noticed anything wrong with my trunk builds, got a specific problem?
<superm1> HeMan, is something wrong with them?
<camelreef> superm1, thanks for the answer on the mythtv users list
<camelreef> <- Nico
<superm1> oh hi :)
<camelreef> hello :)
<camelreef> I should just as well as here too
<camelreef> are there changes regarding utf8 with 0.21 ?
<superm1> nothing that we have directly changed in the packaging
<superm1> i can't speak for upstream though
<camelreef> my tables are all using latin1_swedish for whatever reason, and that's medding my French stuff
<camelreef> messing
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> I'll ask on list on a separate thread
<HeMan> superm1: it says it's the wrong version on libmyth
<HeMan> i just tried to purge libmyth and installing it again to see if that solves the problem
<camelreef> I've seen a wiki page about utf8, but I'd rather not play with the DB manually if I can avoid it
<superm1> HeMan, can you elaborate?
<superm1> on a plugin?
<superm1> or on which?
<superm1> or on package installation?
<HeMan> on all plugins
<superm1> can you pastebin dpkg -l | grep myth?
<HeMan> but it could be that i get some packages from gutsy-backports
<HeMan> is there any way to see from which repository i get a package?
<superm1> HeMan, if you show me that dpkg -l output
<superm1> i can telll you where they are coming from
<superm1> but also
<superm1> you can look at that via apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<HeMan> superm1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5462/
<superm1> HeMan, you have old plugins packages installed
<superm1> update your apt lists again
<HeMan> just did
<superm1> what mirror are you on?
<HeMan> uk
<superm1> yeah uk is slower at updating
<superm1> it only syncs from the builder two times a day or so
<superm1> us updates every 4 hours
<superm1> you can either switch to US, wait it out, or grab the binaries here for now https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk/+archive
<HeMan> i'll try the us repo
 * superm1 pings Daviey 
<HeMan> it's somewhat of a chrisis here, my son want's to see his movie...
<superm1> Daviey, can you check UK repo and see if maybe you can manually sync it?
<superm1> HeMan, just grab the mythvideo deb then if you need
<superm1> its on that URL i gave you
<HeMan> already switched to the us mirror and updated
<HeMan> i'll switch back now
<HeMan> we really love the bookmark-in-a-movie feature!
<superm1> ooh i didn't even know that was in
<superm1> nice
<HeMan> now we don't need to see the same part of the movie everyday...
<HeMan> btw, will the "regular" weekly builds switch to 0.21?
<HeMan> and will 8.04 be 0.21-based?
<superm1> 8.04 has 0.21 already
<superm1> the regular weekly builds will be 0.21-fixes when hardy opens
<superm1> HeMan, see this url http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/321398#321398
<superm1> for details
<superm1> that's the plan for now
<Daviey> HeMan: should be done now
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: MythTV 0.21 is released.  Please see http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/321398#321398 for information on switching to it :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/support for support information.
<HeMan> has anyone tried to use pulseaudio over network?
<superm1> it's on my todo list at least
<superm1> but not yet :)
<HeMan> i'm having a hard time to _not_ upgrade to hardy before it's released...
<superm1> yeah i'm glad all my machines are hardy now
<superm1> especially since there is still time to fix bugs that i catch
 * camelreef is ready to hit the PPA and not wait for the backport, backups done....
<camelreef> talk me out of it !
<superm1> i really hope that lots of people upgrade early and catch bugs
<superm1> like now would be *great*
<HeMan> i'm running hardy on my laptop and think it works good, but the htpc is more mission critical...
<camelreef> you are not talking me out of it ;o)
<superm1> yeah well i'm not going to talk anyone out of it that wants to right now :)
<HeMan> camelreef: do it! :)
<HeMan> does mythtv work as a upnp-"renderer" in 0.21?
<superm1> unfortunately not still
<superm1> you mean client by renderer i take it
<superm1> it will serve
<superm1> but thats it
<HeMan> oki
<camelreef> OK, DB has been dumped, /etc/mythtv, /etc/lirc, /etc/LCDd, /home/mythfront/.lircrc and /home/mythfront/.mythtv backed up
<camelreef> anything else I should keep just in case ?
<superm1> you're being a lot safer than i would have been already :)
<superm1> or i should say than i was..
<camelreef> I have a prod system here
<superm1> yeah so did I.  I needed some way to test builds though :)
<camelreef> I value my life
<superm1> haha
<HeMan> how is the auto discovery of backends and frontends done?
<HeMan> avahi?
<superm1> upnp
<camelreef> let me make a pot of caffeine, and I'll use the PPA
<HeMan> wah? i have allmost 900 gb of data on my mythbox now!
<HeMan> i really have to do some cleaning...
<HeMan> ah, let's enable projectm
<camelreef> aptitude update...
<camelreef> aptitude dist-upgrade
<camelreef> 19 packages upgraded, 23 newly installed, 3 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<superm1> ddue dont use aptitude
<superm1> you pull more stuff than you need usually
<camelreef> huh ?
<superm1> it pulls recommends by default
<superm1> apt-get doesnt
<camelreef> I know, but it's been behaving OK lately
<camelreef> ah, yes, indeed
<camelreef> apt-get : 19 upgraded, 10 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<superm1> see :)
<camelreef> I'll remove mythdvd manually, then
<camelreef> but aptitude gets the recommended stuff, which I like, I get less surprises when a weird function doesn't work because an optional lib is not there
<superm1> well up to you :)
<camelreef> downloading
 * camelreef try to contains his grin
<camelreef> -s
 * camelreef ties to remain calm and not worry too much, apt is good, and the packages' creator know what they are doing
<DiggThis> superm1: please tell me why I have had a perfect working system for a few days and now after the latest updates cannot schedule shows anymore?
<superm1> no i can't
<camelreef> download done, here we go, upgrading
<camelreef> superm1, ah, one issue
<camelreef> mythtv-database expects that the root user for mysql to have an empty password
<superm1> camelreef, that's normal
<superm1> reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> and it will ask you for it
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<camelreef> I know, just a heads up
<superm1> that way covers the "common" case of no root password
<superm1> thanks
<camelreef> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mythweather_0.21.0-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<camelreef>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mythtv/themes/default-wide/mw-background.png', which is also in package mythtv-common
<camelreef> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<DiggThis> superm1: do ya think daily defrag of xfs could be causing problems?/
<superm1> DiggThis, usually that solves them....
<superm1> camelreef, now that can be a problem there...
<superm1> that's a rather odd errror.
<superm1> can you please file a bug with that output?
<superm1> er all of your terminal output
<superm1> leading up to that rather
<camelreef> K
<camelreef> bug url ?
<superm1> bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<superm1> that will do
<superm1> camelreef, for now, remove mythweather, and reinstall it after the rest of the upgrade finishes
<DiggThis> superm1: do u have a recommendation?
<camelreef> superm1, OK
<superm1> DiggThis, other than checking SQL tables for inconsistencies, no not really
<DiggThis> i dont even have sql turned on though
<superm1> DiggThis, you still have it runnign locally
<superm1> DiggThis, run an optimize/repair command on the tables
<superm1> there is support in MCC to do it
<superm1> or phpmyadmin
<superm1> or newer versions of mythweb
<DiggThis> alreadyt done and not working. is there any way i can uninstall the latest updates?
<superm1> DiggThis, i highly doubt it's caused by the latest updates - other people would have been complaining about similar problems
<superm1> DiggThis, and did you look at mythbackend's logs in verbose?
<superm1> turning them more verbose can show you why the scheduler is having troubles
<superm1> DiggThis, to do verbose mode edit /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<DiggThis> over my head sorry superm1 just seems weird maybe xfs is the problem, u think? what do u run for your video partition?
<superm1> xfs.
<superm1> DiggThis, well do this
<DiggThis> only happened today which is weird was working fine till then and now my tuner does not even work for live tv
<superm1> edit that file
<superm1> dude that means broken tables
<superm1> the mcc optimizer must not have been able to fix them
<superm1> all of these signs point to that
<superm1> install phpmyadmin
<superm1> and do it from there
<camelreef> !bug 200084
<DiggThis> k then thx please explain not sure how to on windows with other pc
<superm1> thanks camelreef.  i'll see if i can't get that sorted out before the official backport goes through...
<superm1> DiggThis, apt-get install phpmyadmin
<superm1> then visit http://IPADDRESS/phpmyadmin
<superm1> where IPADDRESS is your address
<DiggThis> do u think it could have been defrag that did it?
<superm1> no i dont
<superm1> bad shutdown
<superm1> or power outage
<superm1> or something like that maybe
<superm1> but usually a defrag doesn't cause problems
<DiggThis> yes thats it!!! power went out yesterday...
<superm1> okay there you go.
<superm1> so once you get phpmyadmin installed, you'll be able to 'repair' all of your tables
<superm1> and reboot
<superm1> and things should be better
<DiggThis> k ill install it now and by the way do u think i should leave on enable daily mythtv repair?
<superm1> well it clearly isn't working, so i dont think so
<camelreef> superm1, funny, mythweather was not installed at all in fact, a plain install just worked
<DiggThis> what do u use as ur root file system?
<superm1> ext3
<superm1> camelreef, interesting
<DiggThis> k awesome installing the app now
<superm1> DiggThis, i need to go to bed though.
<DiggThis> k
<superm1> camelreef, could you walk DiggThis through repairing his tables?
<superm1> in phpmyadmin?
<DiggThis> if u could that be awesome man
<superm1> DiggThis, if not and no one else is in here that would be able to, you can ask nicely in #mythtv-users if someone could help you do it
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> thx legend
<camelreef> superm1, hmmmm, I did not follow the conversation
<camelreef> lemme see
<superm1> camelreef, he needs to repair some tables in phpmyadmin
<superm1> just need to walk him through how to do so
<camelreef> OK
<superm1> okay folks.  best of luck
<superm1> night
<camelreef> night
<camelreef> DiggThis,
<DiggThis> thx superm1 and camelreef
<camelreef> DiggThis, you got a terminal access to your myth bxackend?
<DiggThis> could do
<camelreef> open a terminal session
<camelreef> to it
<camelreef> tell me when you are done
<DiggThis> k
<camelreef> type
<DiggThis> im in
<camelreef> mysqlcheck -uroot mythconverg
<camelreef> tell me if there is any table that is not OK
<DiggThis> all good
<camelreef> ah
<camelreef> then you DB is fine
<camelreef> let me read back
<DiggThis> k
<camelreef> what your problem may be
<DiggThis> something to do with power outage
<camelreef> all the mythconverg tables are OK, are you sure ?
<DiggThis> yes
<DiggThis> what about trying the php thing?
<camelreef> it would do the same
<DiggThis> anyway to reset the tables?
<DiggThis> or create new ones
<camelreef> hold on
<camelreef> ok, run:
<camelreef> perl /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<DiggThis> k
<camelreef> using your frontend user
<DiggThis> done
<DiggThis> what now? restart or something?
<camelreef> yup
<camelreef> DiggThis, I'm sorry, but I cannot help much beyond this
<camelreef> I'm not a guru or anything
<DiggThis> no problem ill try it you have helped me heaps mate
<DiggThis> thankyou
<camelreef> but a mythbuntu install make daily backups of the DB that can be found in /var/backups
<DiggThis> how would i do it? can it be done automatically?
<camelreef> well, weekly backups
<camelreef> not automatically
<camelreef> you would be able to use phpmyadmin
<DiggThis> dont know about that program
<camelreef> *if* this is DB-related
<camelreef> sorry, cannot do more
<camelreef> gotta go
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> done
<myth-newb> mythbuntu lcd issue. I have patched the drivers and now it displays the time and will display lcdproc server if i type LCDd -f -r 4 but that is it
<Nikas> .21 final in weekly trunk now?
<Nikas> missing many themes with .21 from the trunk..
<hitme> good morning
<hitme> where i find a changelog for the 8.04 updates from today ?
<PatrikH> Anyone here been using 0.21 trunk and switched to 0.21 stable ?
<hitme> if you mean an 8.04 user who just updated, .. i am .. but now mythweb won't run anymore
<Nikas> PatrikH: yes.. (jag har hehe)
<Nikas> .21 stable seems to be in the trunk repo now..
<PatrikH> Nikas: Ok, how did you go about doing it ? I´m using Ubuntu 7.10 (Är det ok att köra PM?)
<Nikas> PatrikH: It's in trunk now. Just did apt-get update/upgrade :)
<Nikas> PM är ok
<Nikas> (PM is ok) :)
<PatrikH> Gah, need to register, you reged ?
<hitme> any1 else having datase connection truble with mythweb after update ?
<Nikas> PatrikH: yep ;)
<PatrikH> pls msg me ;)
<PatrikH> Ok, so that was a dead end, maybe should refrase the Q: Anyone gone from using "svn" 0.21 trunk("svn") to 0.21 stable ? ("svn" or apt-get)
<hitme> can any1 help me please, i am out of ideas ;) i updated to the 21 fixes and now mythweb can'T get access to db anymore
<PatrikH> Anyone know if it´s possible to use the mythbuntu weekly builds on "normal" Ubuntu ?
<PatrikH> nobody ? :(
<HeMan> Is anyone runing Myth on OSX?
<gcleric> may be not in this channel...
<gcleric> but you may want to look at...
<gcleric> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Myth_on_Mac_OS_X
<camelreef> afternoon
<camelreef> superm1, ?
<camelreef> OK, who here is using xvmv and opengl with nvidia and 0.21 ?
<laga> camelreef: you can't do that with the hardy builds. unless you're referring to opengl vsync
<camelreef> hi laga
<laga> hi :)
<camelreef> I'm using the gutsy backport
<camelreef> from the PPA
<camelreef> and please explain
<laga> i'm not sure if it's enabled there... it'll most likely be automatically disabled with the next upload because the xvmc-opengl renderer is highly experimental, unstable and whatnot
<camelreef> ah
<PatrikH> hmm, i can´t install 0.21 from mythbuntu auto-builds on normal ubuntu. Missing the following: ttf-liberation. Can´t seem to fins a rep that has it.
<laga> the mythtv developers don't even recommend the normal opengl renderers, although they're enabled in the ubuntu builds
<camelreef> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5474/
<camelreef> laga, OK, then
<laga> camelreef: please disable xvmc-opengl in your playback profile and check if it persists
<laga> as you can see in the logs, xvmc-opengl is not available
<laga> is it selectable?!
<camelreef> laga, using the "high quality" profile works
<laga> cool
<camelreef> it is selectable
<camelreef> I was just trying oprion that could give me xvmc and color OSD ;o)
<camelreef> and no OSD flicker
<laga> yadif and greedyh, maybe their 2x variants? although they use lots of CPU
<laga> ah
<laga> no, you can't use them with XvMC, sorry
<camelreef> nevermind
<camelreef> I'm trying out the new version, it's cool to have it on day 1 of the release
<camelreef> I've already opened a bug on the upgrade
<laga> cool
<laga> it'll be fixed soon i hope :)
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/200084
<camelreef> the UI apparently freezes once in a while too
<camelreef> I'm trying to find consistency about this one, and some logs before opening a bug
<laga> camelreef: wow, xvmc-opengl is indeed selectable. how annoying. maybe you can raise a bug for that, too?
<camelreef> will do
 * laga loves 0.21 so far. :)
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/200214
<camelreef> done
<laga> thanks
<camelreef> 0.21 is way cool
<camelreef> lots of small things everywhere
<laga> yes
<laga> and some big things like multirec :)
<camelreef> oh, and there is a thing with mythweather
<camelreef> when configuring the plugin, it says I should hit "menu" to move on and save
<laga> yes, mythweather was redesigned.. i tried it a few months ago and it was.. less than stellar
<camelreef> menu is not working there
<camelreef> when it is everywhere else
<laga> camelreef: report it! we need as many reports as we can get :)
<camelreef> I tried using the remote and using the keyboard
<PatrikH> Just whant to report that moving from svn trunk to mythbuntu trunk went well so far.
<laga> PatrikH: cool
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/200216
<camelreef> oh well, and another one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/200214
<nettow0822_> how did you upgrade to ver .21?
<PatrikH> Just have to add deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt gutsy main to source.list
<camelreef> automatix kills kittens
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/200217
<nettow0822_> i was looking at the gossamer threads....and superm1 was talking about using the backports
<camelreef> laga, 4 bugs from me in the pipeline
<PatrikH> they also provide ttf-liberation that is needed by mythtv
<camelreef> well, if you do not care about kittens, maybe you will care about the stability and upgradability of your system, then
 * camelreef gotta go
<PatrikH> I would love to install mythtv without ttf-liberation
<camelreef-afk> I did
<camelreef-afk> or I had proper and clean repos
<PatrikH> but depencis say that i need ttf-liberation and thats were i found it ?
<PatrikH> pls share
<laga> PatrikH: maybe you can get ttf-liberation from hardy
<laga> PatrikH: or you can install the msttcorefonts
<hitme> can any1 help me please, i am out of ideas ;) i updated to the 21 fixes and now mythweb can'T get access to db anymore
<PatrikH> hitme: change password in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf ?
<hitme> let me check
<hitme> all ok there
<laga> did you update mythweb as well?
<hitme> i did all updates who came with packet manager
<laga> ok. was mythweb updated? :)
<hitme> and its telling me version 0.21.21 fixes
<hitme> yes
<PatrikH> if you do mysql -u mythtv -p and enter the password you belive it is, does it work ?
<hitme> yes
<hitme> eveything is working beside mythweb
<hitme> even mythstream working now
<PatrikH> I´m working on the same, but mine could connect to te db but not to mythbackend. reinstalling it now
<hitme> The database environment variables are not correctly set in the webserver conf or .htaccess file. Please read through the comments included in the file and set up the db_* environment variables correctly.
<hitme> Some possible solutions are to make sure that mod_env is enabled in httpd.conf, as well as having followed the instructions in the README and INSTALL files.
<hitme> thats the error msg the webowser showing me
<hitme> backend works, i even can use the windows mythtv client to see live tv .. just the web is broken :/
<hitme> and i dunno how to check if mod_env enabled
<PatrikH>  a2enmod env
<PatrikH> Mine says: This module is already enabled!
<hitme> same here
<PatrikH> Then it is enabled
<laga> what does the apache log says?
<laga>  /var/log/apache2/
<laga> err, say, not says :)
<hitme> checking
<hitme> error log or access log ?
<laga> both? :)
<hitme> 192.168.178.21 - - [09/Mar/2008:17:01:37 +0100] "GET /mythweb/ HTTP/1.1" 200 713 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9b3) Gecko/2008021416 Firefox/3.0b3"
<hitme> 192.168.178.21 - - [09/Mar/2008:17:01:37 +0100] "GET /mythweb/skins/errors.css HTTP/1.1" 200 394 "http://192.168.178.21/mythweb/" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9b3) Gecko/2008021416 Firefox/3.0b3"
<hitme> 192.168.178.21 - - [09/Mar/2008:17:01:37 +0100] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 326 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9b3) Gecko/2008021416 Firefox/3.0b3"
<hitme> 192.168.178.21 - - [09/Mar/2008:17:01:40 +0100] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 326 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9b3) Gecko/2008021416 Firefox/3.0b3"
<hitme> thats access
<hitme> hmm log hase more lines for last entry, still post/spam here ?
<laga> no
<laga> www.pastebin.ca
<hitme> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5476/
<laga> do you still get that File does not exist: /var/www/mythweb
<laga> error now?
<hitme> seems not, at least now when i refrech the site access and reopen the log
<hitme> ... works now ..
<laga> what did you do?
<hitme> ... /etc/init.d/apache2 stop then /etc/init.d/apache2 start fixed it
<hitme> ... but i still wonder why this helpen and a reboot didn't
<laga> odd, indeed.
<laga> maybe you guys want to report a bug if mythweb isn't working for you
<laga> please provide as much information as possible
<hitme> well i had to rewrite all configs myself everywhare was dbhost "" oder "hfkhjfhjkh" after update
<PatrikH> My fresh install is working perfect so far.
<hitme> my update now also .. just the web was broken after update
 * hitme writes a reminder for himself ... "so check all configs and restart apache2 then its will work"
<PatrikH> Changed the password in mythweb.conf and restarted apache. Had some trouble but that was my old install that wasnt removed completly
<nettow0822_> PatrikH I have automatix setup.....is there a certain amount of time I should expect before I see the myth update?
<laga> does automatix contain mythtv?
<PatrikH> no no they had the ttf-liberation package that mythtv needs
<PatrikH> thats all
<PatrikH> I just used their repo, not the program
<nettow0822_> oh well....thats was what I was asking earlier.....where to get .21
<hitme> 0.21 should come from the update server
<PatrikH> I did the following, added mythbuntu auto-builds trunk http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds and then installed it
<laga> PatrikH: i think 0.21 is in the trunk build
<laga> but.. um
<laga> err, -fixes build.
<laga> but see the topic, there's a link
 * laga is quite confused today
<PatrikH> he
<PatrikH> To add to your confusion I´m not running mythbuntu
<laga> oh noes. :)
<nettow0822_> so if I use the Automated Weekly MythTV 0.20-fixes Builds.....I could upgrade?
<hitme> i run mythbuntu 8.04, and when i turned on the machin today morning the update was in the fresh repro liberys
<PatrikH> Well, i think you sould have to use the Automated Weekly MythTV Trunk Builds today, don´t know when the other one is gonna be updated
<hitme> gahhh damn i got an another error .. the new skins only showing black to me :/
<laga> hitme: they're called "themes". if you call them skins, justinh will come for you
<hitme> lol ^
<hitme> ^
<hitme> ^^
<hitme> grr ^
<hitme> ok the "themes" only showing black screen ^
<PatrikH> Wasn´t it justin that gave it all up because nobody whanted to pay/help him?
<sonium> hi, are hdmi graficcards know to work with ubuntu?
<PatrikH> ..and every day got very mad at least 5 times per day
<hitme> where is the file who i decide the frontend theme ?
<laga> PatrikH: i don't think he was after money. he gave up because he got hate mail after retiring some of his themes, AFAIK
<hitme> hatmails becouse he was doing skins ?
<hitme> *themes
<hitme> ^^
<laga> no, because he wasn't going to maintain them anymore
<hitme> aha ok
<PatrikH> laga: Ok, but there was some talk about some company using his themes without paying. But i didn't mean that he was after the money.
<laga> yeah, that too, probably
<camelreef-afk> sonium, HDMI is more or less DVI, they should work
<laga> and the whole "why mythtv sucks" thing on the ML were people kept picking on the UI (among other things)
<PatrikH> I´v used hdmi and it worked. It was a ati so i gave it up but the hdmi part worked
<sonium> thx
<camelreef> PatrikH, OK, what's in your sources.list?
<camelreef> why is it that you have a missing font when others do not
 * camelreef is running Gutsy_updates+backports+medibuntu+mythbuntuPPA and I upgraded all right this morning outside of a hickup (bug reported)
<camelreef> That would be Gutsy+security+updates+backports+medibuntu+mythbuntuPPA
<PatrikH> No backports
<nettow0822_> if I switch to Automated Weekly MythTV Trunk Builds....I should be able to upgrade myth to .21?
<sonium> there seem to be know mainboards that offer both, hdmi and svideo output
<camelreef> nettow0822_, yes
<sonium> know = no
<rhpot1991> nettow0822_: for now yes, but eventually that will be .22 trunk
<rhpot1991> I think this is all explained in the topic
<nettow0822_> I just wanted to make sure what I read
<rhpot1991> I have 0.21.0-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1  from the trunk weekly builds
<nettow0822_> you can't stop the trunk builds once you start then as I read it
<nettow0822_> I'm having a channel tuning issue currently....according to sphery...I needed .21 to resolve it
<nettow0822_> once I get the .21 version...could I not disable the repository?
<PatrikH> Added backports but still don't have that font.
<PatrikH> camelreef: Could you detail that package and see from were you gets it
<camelreef> exact package name ?
<PatrikH> ttf-liberation
<camelreef> $ apt-cache policy ttf-liberation
<camelreef> ttf-liberation:
<camelreef>   Installed: (none)
<camelreef>   Candidate: (none)
<camelreef>   Version table:
<camelreef> don't have it, don't need it
<laga> camelreef: you probably have msttcorefonts
<camelreef> $ apt-cache policy msttcorefonts
<camelreef> msttcorefonts:
<camelreef>   Installed: 2.2
<camelreef>   Candidate: 2.2
<camelreef>   Version table:
<camelreef>  *** 2.2 0
<camelreef>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Packages
<camelreef>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<camelreef> indeed
<PatrikH> But wy doesn't apt ask for that instead ?
<camelreef> netto
<rhpot1991> camelreef: sure you can, just remove the source and they go away
<camelreef> yes
<rhpot1991> actually that should have been pointed at nettow0822_
<camelreef> nettow0822_, yes, just remove, make sure that the backports are still there, as it will move there soon
<camelreef> PatrikH, what package needs those ttf-liberation fonts ?
<nettow0822_> ok thanks
<camelreef> looking for a file *liberation* returns nothing for me
<PatrikH> When doing apt-get install mythtv, "mythtv" said that mythtv-backend and mythtv-frontend needed ttf-liberation.
<camelreef> where are you getting the FE and BE packages from ?
<camelreef> what is 'apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend' saying ?
<PatrikH> Just so you know, everything is working
<nettow0822_> one more thing....will I need to make all myth boxes the .21 version?
<camelreef> I would like to understand, I have no trace of any ttf-liberation stuff on my install
<PatrikH> And i'v just installed msttcorefonts now and then i could uninstall ttf-liberation without it wanting to remove mythtv
<laga> mythtv-frontend wants either ttf-liberation or msttcorefonts
<laga> with ttf-liberation being preferred
<camelreef> oh well, be happy until automatix breaks your system, then
<PatrikH> I dont use automatix
<camelreef> ok
<jduggan> hey guys - my one frontend is running svn and since about 10days or so, svn has included the visual 'screen setup wizard' - my other frontend/combined backend runnin mythbuntu is runnin trunk builds and today it's update yet still no 'screen setup wizard'
<PatrikH> Borrowed their repo to get the font and then removed them
<jduggan> has it been disabled?
<camelreef> ok
<nettow0822_> will I need to upgrade my other myth boxes to .21 from .20?
<mkargar_> hello
<mkargar_> i have one problemwith mythtv in kubuntu!
<mkargar_> I installed mythtv!my problem is MySQL!mysql not connect to localhost!
<frank23> mkargar_: I have the exact same problem and have not been able to fix it
<superm1> mkargar_, reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> and if you put a root password in enter it there etc.
<mkargar_> superm1:I testing it!
<superm1> PatrikH, you there still?
<nettow0822_>  I just upgraded to .21.....when I go to watch a recorded show....there is audio but no video
<nettow0822_> it shows the video in the preview
<nettow0822_> also live tv video is choppy
<superm1> nettow0822_, check you playback method
<superm1> the defaults changed in 0.21
<nettow0822_> oh ok
<superm1> might not work with the filesyour are trying to play
<raceme> I read somewhere that there is a support for the MFP51 from Silverstone which is included in the Grandia GD01B-MXR case. Is it confirmed ? I would like to be sure before buying it... I think that Wy_ talked about that a while ago but i lost my bookmarks...
<superm1> !logs | raceme
<superm1> no ubotu still?
<superm1> well you can download all the channel logs for this channel
<superm1> and grep for conv with you and Wy_ :)
<raceme> superm1: I missed something ?
<superm1> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/
<raceme> superm1: thanks for the url
<raceme> superm1: in fact the conv was not between Wy_ and me, it was with other people... and I did not remember when it was... so I ask there is somebody else owns that VFD
<frank23> what is the user
<superm1> root typically
<superm1> and no password unless you set one
<frank23> what is the user/password of the mysql administrator
<frank23> it's not working
<frank23> I tried user:root and no password
<frank23> it's not mythtv and that randomly generated password right?
<frank23> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5489/
<superm1> frank23, well maybe the easiest way to resolve it then is to set a root password for the mysql root user
<superm1> i think you hit a rather rare bug
<superm1> where if you try to enter a password "once" then it stores that password and tries it every time
<frank23> well it's the same issue as the other one  here earlier
<frank23> superm1: how do I set a root password?
<frank23> oh... I did try my user (frank) password the first time I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> that's why
<superm1> okay so frank23 to set a root password
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<superm1> i want to say
<superm1> it might be
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<superm1> though
<rhpot1991> I vote the later
<nettow0822_> superm1....i generated a channels.conf file and all the channels work using xine but 2 of the channels are not recognized when I import the channels.conf into myth
<superm1> well i'm not sure what to tell you :)
<nettow0822_> crap
<nettow0822_> it worked before I reload gusty
<nettow0822_> thanks for your help
<frank23> superm1: it worked. so where exactly is the bug I ran in? mysql-server?
<superm1> frank23, well mythtv-database
<frank23> superm1: oh
<superm1> it is an underlying problem with the implementation of the postinst scripts
<superm1> that if you go outside the standard procedure and enter the wrong things
<superm1> stuff goes wacky.
<camelreef> superm1, do you deal with the lcdproc packaging ?
<frank23> superm1: Is that mythbuntu specific?
<superm1> camelreef, i haven't dealt with it in the past
<superm1> it is a motu package though so i could touch it if you have a patch or something though
<camelreef> superm1, I have this bug that needs attention from someone in the know
<superm1> frank23, its going to happen on debian and ubuntu and mythbuntu
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lcdproc/+bug/187605
<frank23> superm1: I see
<jduggan> so does anyone have any clue why the 'screen setup wizard' isnt in the latest trunk build?
<camelreef> I have lcdproc from Feisty atm, held
<camelreef> I'd rather not carry that to Hardy if possible
<superm1> jduggan, oh i know why it isn't on gutsy.
<superm1> but fixing it for gutsy may be troublesome.
<superm1> its because of MCC.
<superm1> hm
<camelreef> jduggan, I remember seeing it on one of my machines, gutsy
<superm1> we cant backport all of MCC to gutsy
<ubotu> raceme: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<superm1> it wont work on gutsy
<superm1> but the fix for it is in hardy's MCC
<jduggan> camelreef: i dont follow ubuntu releases since i dont use it, which vesion is gutsy
<camelreef> jduggan, the current stable release
<jduggan> ah
<camelreef> hardy is the next
<jduggan> is there a clean way to upgrade?
<camelreef> jduggan, from what to what ?
<jduggan> gutsy to hardy?
<camelreef> if you are on Ubuntu, yes, there is that great package management system and policies
<camelreef> why do you want hardy ?
<superm1> camelreef, don't discourage people..... :P  we need people to keep submitting bugs they find in hardy
<superm1> jduggan, yeah the standard Ubuntu update procedures work
<superm1> jduggan, sudo update-manager -d
<camelreef> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<superm1> yeah
<jduggan> i want the screen setup wizard - my mythbuntu is a combined back/frontend and i cant get the overscan reduced for the mythfrontend - i noticed on my other frontend debian/sid running svn it has this new wizard which looks useful
<camelreef> let atural selection do its work, huh ? (no insult intended)
<superm1> jduggan, well here's the easiest way to get the wizard without upgrading...
<jduggan> superm1: ok
<superm1> jduggan, copy /usr/share/mythtv/main_settings.xml.diverted to /usr/share/mythtv/main_settings.xml
<superm1> and you will have the wizard
<camelreef> superm1, why do I have that wizard on one of my machine?
<camelreef> (gutsy with PPA)
<camelreef> plain FE
<superm1> camelreef, because you dont have the gutsy mcc installed on that machine
<camelreef> true
<camelreef> OK
 * camelreef likes to understand
<camelreef> hoh, possible new bug
<camelreef> Mythweb, video part
<camelreef> http://favia/mythweb/video
<camelreef> Error
<camelreef> Could not create a symlink to /srv/mythtv/videos, the local MythVideo directory for this hostname (favia). Please create a symlink to your MythVideo directory at data/video in order to use the video portions of MythWeb.
<superm1> symlinks not put in the right place i'd guess
<superm1> i'm not sure if that's present on fresh installs
<superm1> would need to check
<camelreef> where would that symlink be ?
<frank23> I just noticed mythtv is in multiverse. I wonder why
<superm1> frank23, liblame
<superm1> frank23, and it's integrated ffmpeg
<rhpot1991> camelreef: should point wherever your videos are
<pancho>  can one watch tv over the internet without the tuner card?
<frank23> superm1: ok thanks
<camelreef> got it
<frank23> pancho: you can use mythvideo to watch videos you've downloaded
<camelreef> probably because I am not using the std directory
<pancho> how would i download them though?
<pancho> frank23
<rhpot1991> camelreef: I've had to adjust some of mine at points, I have moved things around mid install though
<tehpunkprodigy> does anybody know what would cause a remote mythfrontend box to display TV in black and white
<raceme> tehpunkprodigy: a wrong setting tv format setting ? PAL, SECAM ?
<tehpunkprodigy> I don't think so
<tehpunkprodigy> It was working fine last night
<tehpunkprodigy> I haven't changed anything
<camelreef> ooooh, nice video section in mythweb :o)
<camelreef> this is a niiiice release
<frank23> what is the ivtv tweak and the RTC tweak?
<superm1> frank23, if there is no description/mouse over that's a bug...
<superm1> please file it to have one added
<frank23> superm1: there is no description. It shouldn't matter that I'm running kubuntu, right? I can file the bug
<superm1> no shouldn't matter
<superm1> please do
<frank23> superm1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-control-centre/+bug/200317
<superm1> thanks
<camelreef> mario, you rock
<camelreef> thanks for the lcdproc bug
<pancho>  can one watch tv over the internet without the tuner card?
<superm1> camelreef, hopefully that works for you.
<camelreef> superm1, I'll try the new lcdproc package when it comes tomorrow, I hope that it does not have too many weird dependencies and that I can install a plain binary, otherwise I'll backport it
<superm1> if you've got any other bugs with patches available that you want to see in hardy
<superm1> let me know
<camelreef> I will, trust me
<superm1> the sooner the better too.  freezes come up really really quick, so it will be a mad rush soon
<frank23> Last big problem I'm having is that none of the gui tools can setup dual displays. The one that worked best for me in gutsy was nvidia-settings. But x.org changed and none of them seem to work.
<superm1> frank23, nvidia-settings is still in 8.04
<frank23> should my current xorg.conf work?
<frank23> yes but nvidia-settings just segfaults when I try to save the X confguration
<superm1> frank23, that should be fixed in the latest version of nvidia-settings....
<PatrikH> Running with sudo ?
<superm1> are you sure you are up todate?
<superm1> yeah and run with sudo if you're not..
<PatrikH> Mine did the same when i wasn´t
<frank23> I'm up to date, run sudo nvidia-settings. Try to setup a separate screen for my TV on the right of the LCD and it segfaults when I click 'Save to X Configuration File'
<superm1> frank23, do you have nvidia-settings from nvidia-glx-* or from the nvidia-settings source package?
<frank23> superm1: it's from the nvidia-settings package
<superm1> frank23, well that's not good.  the new version uploaded a day or two ago was supposed to fix that stuff..
<frank23> superm1: I got it working. It probably didn't like my xorg.conf
<frank23> I ran nvidia-xconfig which generated a new xorg.conf then nvidia-settings could save the changes
<frank23> not a big deal but in gutsy I run  DISPLAY=:0.1  then mythfrontend and mythfrontend ran at 800x600 to fit in the tv. now I have to specify mythfrontend --geometry 800x600 to get it to draw at the correct resolution. I wonder what changed
<henrik__> Hello! I got a bit of an annoying problem, after last weekly and the last update to 0.21 I have been experiencing an error message at startup, it says "Myth photo failed to mount /dev/sde using the default directory" Well I don't have a /dev/sde and I never specified it anywhere that I wanted to use this point. Looking in settings/Media/photo it states the right directory /var/lib/mythtv/photos.
<superm1> frink_, xinerama isn't around anymore in the new xorg i think
<degreseven> Hello, i just installed mythbuntu & had everything working great. I updated everything through the update manager, and now I can't get mythfrontend to pop up. The process is running, but the window never pops up. When I run it from a terminal it just hangs after making the db connection
<henrik__> degreseven, what does /var/log/mythfrontend.log show?
<degreseven> just "starting mythfrontend.real.."
<henrik__> so your not getting any error messages?
<degreseven> no, nothing
<henrik__> can you start it manually as root?
<degreseven> havent tried as root, let me check
<henrik__> please kill the sessions you already have with mythfrontend.
<degreseven> yeah i did. The same thing happens when I run it as root. It just hangs after the line "New DB connection, total: 1"
<degreseven> could it be a problem with a setting or something in the db?
<henrik__> hmmm, it should have nothing to do with the backend, but it could very well be some corruption in the sql db.
<henrik__> you can start frontend without even having the backend started
<degreseven> oh right
<henrik__> but then, you should atleast get some type of error information.
<degreseven> yeah
<henrik__> I would recomend starting a thread in the forum.
<degreseven> ok, thanks
<henrik__> np sorry I couldnt be of more help...superm1 doesent seem to be here now, he could problebly point you in the right direction but he will se your post.
<alexvd> hi trying to share my video directory to another slave frontend and other frontends
<alexvd> I think I am doing it wrong
<alexvd> Anyone willing to help?
<alexvd> Isnt the videos directory already shared
<MnDBnDr> superm1, are you here?
<MnDBnDr> superm1, did you post a while back on the nvnews forum that you have a Samsung slimfit TV?
<myth-newb> Question:- is the x1250 ati card not supported or just too weedy for my mythtv frontend
<MnDBnDr> the last ati card I used was a x1650 pro
<MnDBnDr> I had no problems with it.
<MnDBnDr> myth likes nvidia cards though
<myth-newb> So i gather
<myth-newb> When i was looking i was having trouble finding a matx am2 board with both hdmi and spdif and an nvidia card in my price range
<myth-newb> On a completely seperate issue. Are you aware of the troubles with the oem imon built into the antec fusion case and mythtv
<myth-newb> ?
<jarle> seems like seeking back and forth in a recording has stopped working in the latest build(!) Not sure if its a general myth bug or a bug only in Mythbuntu?
<MnDBnDr> I have the imon pad in my silverstone case
<myth-newb> ahh
<myth-newb> lucky you
<myth-newb> the silverstone is unmodified
<MnDBnDr> I think the remote is the same
<MnDBnDr> yeah
<myth-newb> Its the VFD i am having problesm with
<myth-newb> I followed a how to on the codeka blog
<myth-newb> patched the imon vfd driver
<MnDBnDr> I am not sure if the vfd is the same or not.
<myth-newb> Now it displays the time in standby
<myth-newb> and if I type LCDd
<MnDBnDr> Then you have the server running
<myth-newb> my vfd displays "lcdproc server"
<MnDBnDr> ok
<myth-newb> until i type sudo killall LCDd
<MnDBnDr> that is good
<myth-newb> but nothing from myth or anywhere else
<MnDBnDr> do you have lcd enabled in myth?
<myth-newb> yes
<myth-newb> the only things i changed in the config files is
<myth-newb> pointed driver to imon and the right patch
<myth-newb> sorry path
<myth-newb> and contrast=200
<myth-newb> otherwise all i get is very birght lights
<myth-newb> After much scary compiling at what not i jumped for joy when i got it to show "lcdproc server" but now i am stumped
<MnDBnDr> did you set it to load at startup?
<myth-newb> urm
<myth-newb> i doubt it
<MnDBnDr> ex. update-rc.d LCDd defaults
<myth-newb> i am not at my mythbox at the mo
<myth-newb> is that a command i should run?
<MnDBnDr> i would check the myth wiki if you haven't already.
<myth-newb> I did have a quick scan
<mkargar_> superm1:very vry THX for guided me!
<mkargar_> i running MythTV witout problem!:)
<mkargar_> i have another problem!how to setting DVB card in Mythtv?
<mkargar_> how to setting DVB card in Mythtv
<MnDBnDr> DVB-T, -C, or -S
<npurciful> hum i got a pcHDTV card and it has dual tuners ATSC/NTSC and your supposed to set it up as dvb card but i am no getting options to setup Analog
<npurciful> the Analog Options button isnt there
<MnDBnDr> hmmm.  I have a Avermedia MCE-A180.
<MnDBnDr> It is setup as a dvb card out of the box
<mkargar_> MnDBnDR:DVB-S!I have SkyStar 2 !
<MnDBnDr> mkargar_ I sent you a PM.
<mkargar_> ok MnDBnDR!
<mkargar_> I sending reply for you!
<nettow0822> npurciful http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/PcHDTV_HD-5500
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-02
<perlmonkey> my mythtv has suddenly stopped working :(
<perlmonkey> whenever i hit Watch TV it just returns to the menu
<pinion> How can I install gnome?
<pinion> sudo apt0get install gnome?
<hads> ubuntu-desktop
<pinion> cool thanks
<dunnydann> hello
<dunnydann> I have been using ubuntu for a while, but this is my first Mythbuntu install. Having an issue with my PVR-500 card, the second tuner is showing video, but no sound. Any ideas?
<dunnydann> is anyone here?
<neoneddy> Ok geniuses ... anyone know where the video manager looks for cover files?
<neoneddy> I tried .covers
<neoneddy> Digging through the filesystem and mythvideo scripts, I see no references
<rhpot1991> neoneddy: its a setting in the frontend
<neoneddy> that's a bit broad... know anything more specific or just dig through the menus?
<neoneddy> there we go :-)
<neoneddy> turns out that folder wasn't created
<neoneddy> hmm... when  I do a meta search for a video the cover still doens't show up
<neoneddy> I chown'd the new folder to myth as well
<dunnydann> Anyone here? still have not figured out why I am not getting audio on my second tuner
<gotobedsleepyhea> hi all, can i get a little advice on storage groups and nfs on a remote frontend? I have a drive mounted and added it to a storage group.  should i then map it as a nfs? I plan on adding a few more drives, what is the prefered way of doing this?
<gotobedsleepyhea> anyone here?
<Draggor> So I popped a DVD in the drive, it shows up on the desktop, but where the heck in the filesystem is it actually located?
<senorzorro> i'm having some issues with mythbackend and capture card since updating my system, does anyone know how to resolve "Can't open DVB frontend (/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0)"?
<gotobedsleepyhea> <Draggor> you  should be able to see the files in /cdrom
<gotobedsleepyhea> hi all, can i get a little advice on storage groups and nfs on a remote frontend? I have a drive mounted and added it to a storage group.  should i then map it as a nfs? I plan on adding a few more drives, what is the prefered way of doing this?
<gotobedsleepyhea> someone is going to have to say something sooner or later...and when they do i be waiting...
<gotobedsleepyhea> you cannot hide forever
<cann> hehe
<Claw6> hello
<Claw6> how to add a pluged external HHD to the libary?
<Claw6> seams not running out of the box
<FPSDavid> All of a sudden one of my tuner cards is making blank recordings, even though I haven't rebooted the system and the card looks properly setup in the backend settings.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-03
<Shadow__X> anyone here use a max
<Shadow__X> mac*
<Batshua> Hey, uhm.  I have a SA 3250 to which I am connected via FireWire.  I am getting no channel lock or only a partial lock on many, if not most channels even with 100% signal.  I have played around with the 3250, 4200, and 4250 drivers, none of which work to resolve this problem.  What should I be doing to troubleshoot at this stage?
<bazzawilleee> hey guys I am having intermitant issues with my backend not functioning it is still running but nothing will connect to it either frontend or mythweb and nothing will record
<bazzawilleee> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f16ca061e primary frontend/backend
<bazzawilleee> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f38a96d93 secondary frontend/backend
 * Batshua is off for sleep.
<alexvd> Hello does mythbuntu current or alpha version support the hd-pvr capture device.  I am running a very old version right now but I need to move hardware and hopefully use my hdpvr that have been gathering alot of dust
<foxbuntu> alexvd, no, the reason is that the support for it is only in MythTV .22 which is still under development
<tgm4883> alexvd, i've heard of someone porting that suppport back to 0.21, you can search the forums for it
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, just trying to show me up now arent you? ;)
<tgm4883> yep, thats my MO
<foxbuntu> I knew it!
<pinion> I'm having trouble finding a good guide that can help me with transcoding
<pinion> Several shows I want to encode to mkv and xvid but I don't even know where to begin.
<pinion> If any one can push me in the right direction I would be very grateful.
<foxbuntu> pinion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport
<pinion> Awesome thanks!
<pinion> that looks like it does the export to portable devices.  Is 480x320 close to SD?
<darthanubis> pinion, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Nuvexport
<pinion> That sounds perfect!
<pinion> Thanks foxbuntu and darthanubis, both those links a very helpful for what I want to do
<MythbuntuGuest51> Hello, I'm getting a mythfilldatabase ran, but did not insert any new data into the Guide for 1 of 1 sources. This can indicate a potential grabber failure. message in mythweb. My logs are here: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f6747e5d5 Any ideas why mythfilldatabase isn't running correctly? Thanks
<alexvd> foxbuntu: yes I have seen the posts on the mythtv mailing list about .21 backports.  people were asking and the devs were replying no
<foxbuntu> alexvd, im sorry, I dont follow
<pinion> So I screwed up while installing mythexport.  It keeps asking for a password and nothing I try works.  I think maybe I was supposed to put my mysql password in during setup but didn't.  How can I make it so it stops coming up every time I run apt-get install?
<rhpot1991> pinion: it wants your mysql password
<rhpot1991> what version of mythexport?
<rhpot1991> in earlier ones there is a bug where it installs before the database exists
<pinion> I put in the password under ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<pinion> hmm
<pinion> I dunno
<pinion> I just did apt-get install mythexport
<rhpot1991> the password is so it can create the table in the database, different things
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l |grep mythexport
<pinion> I'm running mythbuntu 8.10
<pinion> and installed ubuntu-desktop
<rhpot1991> pinion: let me get you a link
<pinion> 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<rhpot1991> bug 282498
<Zinn> Bug 282498 in mythexport (Ubuntu) "package mythexport 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/282498
<pinion> cool
<pinion> thanks
<rhpot1991> if you enable proposed as it says in the bottom of that bug
<rhpot1991> you will be able to get the latest from there
<rhpot1991> also can you please add comments to the bugs listed in the top of this wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport_old
<rhpot1991> after you install from proposed
<pinion> Sure thing
<rhpot1991> thank
<pinion> thank you
<pinion> hmmm
<pinion> it says before myth-backend or mythtv-database are installed
<pinion> but my mythtv is working fine
<rhpot1991> pinion: I'd still recommend updating, there are those bug fixes
<rhpot1991> but the issue at hand
<pinion> yeah, I don't have much else to try ;)
<rhpot1991> you need to tell it a working combination of database user and password
<rhpot1991> you can test them with the following mysql -u<insert user here> -p mythconverg
<rhpot1991> and then type the password when it asks
<rhpot1991> you should be able to use your mysql root user, or the mythtv one in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<pinion> yeah
<pinion> when I use user mythtv and put in the mysql password it works fine
<rhpot1991> ok so do sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythexport
<alexvd> foxbuntu: I was replying back on the comment that tgm said about support for the hd-pvr in .21 backport
<rhpot1991> and type that info in there
<foxbuntu> ah
<pinion> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mythexport is broken or not fully installed
<pinion> is there a way to clean it out entirely and start over?
<rhpot1991> pinion: sudo apt-get install -f
<pinion> then I get that error
<pinion> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'
<pinion> exit status 1 etc...
<rhpot1991> pinion: ok do this: sudo dpkg --purge mythexport, then add the proposed repo and start over
<pinion> ok
<pinion> hmm
<pinion> I take it I only want to do selective upgrading
<pinion> or I guess I could uncheck proposed updates I don't want right?
<pinion> Ok, I just enabled the proposed and then did a sudo apt-get install mythexport and made sure to put the info in that I just tested for mysql that worked and everything went fine
<pinion> thanks!
<pinion> I assume I can untick proposed now?
<pinion> 1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1 So yeah, I got it
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> installed ok?
<pinion> it did
<pinion> but
<pinion> it says to goto localhost/mythexport to configure
<pinion> but it's the rss feed that's there
<pinion> which I guess is how it used to be
<pinion> but now all the config is web based according to the new page
<pinion> so I'm trying to figure out what to do to get it going
<rhpot1991> pinion: the latest wiki vesrion is for the Jaunty release
<rhpot1991> you want to look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport_old
<pinion> that's what I'm looking at now
<pinion> I guess I need to create a user job
<pinion> but, so even though I have the 1.0.6 release instead of the 1.0.3 release I still won't have the web config?
<rhpot1991> yep no web configuration there, thats new for 2.0
<MythbuntuGuest27> I am looking for some documentation on how to configure a usb TV tuner by Kworld
<h2os> hello all, what software is used for commerical detection?
<tgm4883> h2os, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythcommflag
<h2os> tgm4883, thank you for the info, are there any other s/w pkgs that do same thing?
<tgm4883> h2os, I don't think so
<tgm4883> what are you trying to do?
<h2os> tgm4883, mythtv nice but not what i need. I want a desktop app with basic vdr/dvr capabilities (basically watch news w/o comms)
<h2os> currently record, then use xine to skip comms
<h2os> curious if i could automate that part
<tgm4883> yea your only option to do that would be to record the content with mythtv, then transcode it.  The commercial flagging stuff is stored in the db, so you would need some way to use that info
<tgm4883> I don't know of any basic dvr apps that do commflagging
<h2os> nor do i, mythtv was only 1 i new that did it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-04
<tgm4883> I don't know if it has comm skipping, but you could look at linvdr
<tgm4883> it has some plugin called noad
<h2os> http://www.linuxtv.org/vdrwiki/index.php/Noad
<h2os> might be what i want
<tgm4883> yep, then you just need a program that will read the cutlist
<omoore> hello all.. anyone awake? :) I am thinking about filing a bug that I don't see listed.. but want to ping you guys to see if anyone knows about this issue...
<rhpot1991> omoore: whats the issue?
<omoore> I am seeing non-date information in date fields of both Recorded and RecordedProgram tables...
<omoore> the issue seems to be...
<omoore> that when a description has special characters, the SQL is probably not escaping the content properly...
<rhpot1991> omoore: interesting, you should make a bug and include information about where your data comes from
<omoore> frankly.. I am surprised it *could* get in there.. anyway.. when i use a database tool to query the data...
<omoore> (considering the datatype for the column)
<rhpot1991> what do you use for your listings?
<omoore> the listings look fine.. it's when i query the database table.. specifically.. i'm using JPA, but it also shows odly when querying via JDBC.. and the MySQL query tool
<omoore> ie.. mythweb lists ok.. as does the mythtv client...
<omoore> but if i query the data directly.. some date columns have invalid data...
<omoore> (using JDBC, JPA or the MySQL query tool)
<omoore> I also was going to try a fresh install first.. since I want to rule out some oddity with my installation.. because I have also noticed that a station which changed channels in my area still shows as the old station
<omoore> (too bad! it's SCIFI! :) )
<rhpot1991> omoore: well the thing to do would be to see if thats bad data you are getting from somewhere or what the deal is
<omoore> The database is pretty small.. you think there would be value in my dumping the db and having it available to the person working the bug?
<rhpot1991> if its being cleaned up by something on myth's end then it may not be an issue
<omoore> no external updates are being done.. unless mythweb is messing something up...
<omoore> which might be thecase as i work almost exclusively with my mythbacken from a mythweb browser widow
<rhpot1991> omoore: mythweb could be cleaning that up before showing it to you or something
<omoore> window
<omoore> ahh.. right
<rhpot1991> omoore: you could just do a dump of the problem rows, tar.gz that up and attach it to the bug
<omoore> true.. should be small enough...
<rhpot1991> omoore: so what you do is mysqldump -u<user> -p mythconverg <tables tables> --where="something='something'" --no-create-db --no-create-info > dump.sql
<rhpot1991> keys on the recordings tables are normally chanid and starttime
<rhpot1991> then if someone so wanted they could import that
<omoore> will do.. i think i will dump the database and preserve.. but going to rbuild too just to be sure it isn't something screwey with my environment (i copy off the recordings to a network attached storage box here at home so no data to speakof on the actuall myth box)
<lifewithryan> anyone running mythbuntu with a pvr350?  i'm getting scrambled recordings over basic cable...
<c0p3rn1c>  I just removed the package ubuntu-mythtv-frontend but the mythtv user account still tries to login, how do I stop this?
<tgm4883> c0p3rn1c, have you looked in System > Administration > Login Window
<tgm4883> under the security tab
<c0p3rn1c> I'll check thx
<c0p3rn1c> tgm4883: should I also delete the account ?
<tgm4883> if you want?
<tmetro1> After synchronizing versions between an 8.10 front-end and 8.04 back-end by running the 0.21.0+fixes19878 weekly build on both, I'm still seeing the front-end fail to start with a complaint:
<tmetro1>  Unexpected DB Schema version. ... QString::arg(): Argument missing: ERROR: Unable to acquire database upgrade lock ... Access denied for user...
<tmetro1> I don't get why it is still (saw this before I synced up versions and though it was version skew) trying to upgrade the schema. I've restarted the back-end process and ran a front-end there locally, which should have triggered any needed schema upgrade.
<tmetro1> The db user has more limited access rights than the typical mythtv MySQL user. Is this error a red herring and it just needs sufficient access to create a temporary table for a lock semaphore and then it'll be happy?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-05
<theteju> I am newbiee.. looking to install mythbuntu on a dell poweredge sc420 server
<theteju> my problem is.. the computer has PCI ex8 slot where my PCI e 16 Graphic card does not fit
<theteju> my Question is.. if I intend it to use as backend.. Do I have to have decent graphic and sound card on backend?
<theteju> hopefully someone answer soon
<nemiroal> theteju: you dont need anything for a backend except HDD, a good CPU and an Ethernet card.
<rhpot1991> he is gone I think
<nemiroal> yep.. just figured that out.. guess I was too late
<rhpot1991> thats normal, people don't hang around for answers normally :(
<Batshua> Hi.  Is there anyone alive to give me some channel lock help?  I seem to be having a strange problem.
<Batshua> I have 100% signal but only a partial lock.
<tmetro1> > tmetro1: ... Is this error a red herring and it just needs sufficient access to create a temporary table for a lock semaphore and then it'll be happy?
<tmetro1> Apparently that's all it was. A poorly worded error message. Granting LOCK TABLES privilege fix it.
<tmetro1> Turns out I probably didn't need to bother upgrading both machines to run the weekly builds, seeing as the schema version mismatch was a false indicator.
<foxbuntu> tmetro1, schema mismatch is a big deal
<tmetro1> ok...but there was none. It was just spitting out the wrong error message because it couldn't lock some table necessary to check the schema version.
<tmetro1> Some coder obviously wrote some logic that says, if you fail here, it's likely because the schema version is wrong, so say that. Forgetting that there are a dozen other failure cases.
<foxbuntu> tmetro1, how did your mythtv sql user not have locking permissions
<foxbuntu> tmetro1, did you modify the sql user account?
<tmetro1> I had created the user. I don't like using the default user on all clients. For example, I have mvpmc clients that also connect to the DB, but only need "read-only" access to the db, so that's all they are granted.
<tmetro1> I'm not sure where it got it from, but the fresh install of the front-end actually picked up one of the mvpmc database user names/passwords. My other front-end (on the back-end) doesn't use that account, so I'm not sure where it got that from.
<foxbuntu> tmetro1, ok, not a bug then, just configuration
 * foxbuntu is bug watching since it is very close to release
<tmetro1> Though maybe I filled that in several weeks ago when I first tried setting up mythfrontend on this machine. It was probably the first user/pass I could get my hands on. And even though I had uninstalled the package, config files persist.
<tmetro1> No, it is definitely a bug. The error message is incorrect for the circumstances.
<tmetro1> It just may not be a common bug. However a google of the error message turned up a few other cases of people seeing the same problem.
<tmetro1> I'd file a ticket, but bug reports never seem to be all that well received by the MythTV devs.
<foxbuntu> tmetro1, why do you say that?
<foxbuntu> tmetro1, you cant file a bug with this: "This error is wrong, the dev should have done this"
<foxbuntu> then they will likely ignore it
<foxbuntu> there is also the option to write and submit a patch yourself
<tmetro1> yeah, I'm aware of that. I'm well versed on how to write a good bug report. The level of detail hasn't been the issue.
<tmetro1> "write a patch" is also not a good way to run an open source project. Encourage a patch? Sure. But bugs without patches need to be handled as well.
<hads> Oh yay
<foxbuntu> tmetro1, how is encouraging involvement in the community a bad idea? My suggestions are still the same, if you think its a bug, file it, someone will pick it up and look at it. Does not mean it will take priority however. Option two is to write a patch if you feel you can and/or it needs higher priority than the current devs might give it.
<foxbuntu> hads, evening :)
<ZykoticK9-eee> 2 computers: different locations, one running 8.04 the other 8.10 both with the same problem.  MythStream / wwITV list / choose country (Canada) / choose any station / there is a flash of "no stream" and you get two choices "tvbar.htm" or "+bron+.  Previously several channels functioned properly.  Both systems using the most recent versions of MythTV and MythStream in their respective repositories
<foxbuntu> !paid% | tmetro1
<Zinn> tmetro1: Mythbuntu does not provide a Paid Support feature, the developers are writing code and offering support on a volunteer basis, if you want to complain or be just plain unpleasant, please remember that they are not required to help you and do have the propagative to remove you from the channel or close your forum threads if you continue to do so.
<hads> Evening foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> hads, tonight is a good night, my new home office is finally nearly done
<foxbuntu> got my new 40" LCD up on the wall
<foxbuntu> :)
<hads> Cool. What do you need a 40" on the wall for?
<foxbuntu> testing HDMI at 1080p
<hads> Fair enough
<foxbuntu> didnt think it was a legit reason did ya ?
<foxbuntu> lol
<hads> hehe
<hads> There's legit and there's legit ;)
<foxbuntu> well...yea
<foxbuntu> if there is Legit and Legit this is me Legit -- ME ---------- Legit
<foxbuntu> ;)
<foxbuntu> hads, are you an Ubuntu Member yet?
<hads> foxbuntu: Na
<foxbuntu> oh
 * foxbuntu is angling to get as many members into his application meeting as possible
<hads> I haven't contributed enough to be a member
<tmetro1> > Zinn: tmetro1: Mythbuntu does not provide a Paid Support feature...
<tmetro1> Sorry for the misunderstanding. I was griping about the poor response I've gotten to tickets I've filed with the core project, not Mythbuntu. And by poor response, I don't mean that my issues weren't given priority. I mean they were dismissed as invalid, with poor reasoning. foxbuntu's response to my comments reminded me of this, but my comments weren't directed at him or Mythbuntu.
<foxbuntu> hads, ah, I really didnt think so either until I sat down to do my wiki write up
<gumpert345> hi I try this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless but I cannot download wget http://laga.ath.cx/030-mythbuntu what can I do now?
<gumpert456> hi I try this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless but I cannot download wget http://laga.ath.cx/030-mythbuntu what can I do now?
<gumpert567> I have some connection problems over here, did someone answer?
<gumpert345> got disconnected again, any ideas?
<gumpert345> does someone know a howto for a diskless server on hardy?
<gumpert456> I read the diskless thread, where someone had the same problem I have, and someone answered it is all in the repos now, so I did sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-diskless-client  but this is what happened: http://pastebin.com/d4e5693f7 what can I do now?
<gumpert345> sry internet broke down again, did anyone have a look at the pastebin?
<tmetro1> Is there any trick to getting mythfrontend to run in a window on 8.10 w/GNOME and Compiz? I checked the "run in a window" box, and reduced the window size in the settings, just as I did on an 8.04 installation, but o 8.10 I get no "window decorations" - thus no title bar that can be used to easily move the window.
<hads> tmetro1: I've noticed that too. I just use ALT+drag to move it around.
<threnobulax_iom> Anyone know where to find good mythtv themes/skins?
<oobe> aptitude search mythtv-theme
<^Alita> hi to all
<tmetro1> hads: that works. Thanks!
<^Alita> i'mtrying to use myth-tv on my ubuntu. i can see the tv video but i can't ear anything. the videos on my pc works fine with totem
<nemiroal> alita: go into the settings and mess around with your audio device.
<threnobulax_iom> aptitude search mythtv-theme just gives me standard themes, which are, not that great. Anywhere else?
<^Alita> nemiroal, in the audio settings i've set ALSA:default as audio output, idem for the mixer, and the mixer control is PCM
<^Alita> on the ubuntu audio controls i've set all active
<^Alita> expecially PCM :)
<perlmonkey> greetings
<nemiroal> Alita.. start up alsamixer from the command line
<nemiroal> see if anything is muted or off
<nemiroal> sorry.. never mind
<nemiroal> seems like you did that already
<perlmonkey> im getting very messed up graphix on mythtbuntu 8.10 install on my werkstation PC, Matrox  MGA G200 AGP graphics card. any ideas?
<^Alita> yes, i've already done
<perlmonkey> no sound?
<^Alita> yes, no sound
<perlmonkey> i had the same problem, the obvious thing to check is to make sure you have sound coming in... if you're using svideo or composite etc
<^Alita> a question: every time i change this setting, i've to restart the frontend?
<perlmonkey> if you sure sound is coming in, try changing the frontend settings for audio under General, that fixed it for me
<perlmonkey> yes I think so
<^Alita> i'm using the pal signal. i can watch the video, but i don't ear anything. but the sound works, i'm earing a video on my pc with totem
<perlmonkey> thats good you have verified the sound is coming in, its likely to be the settings are wrong then in frontend
<perlmonkey> its a common problem, doesnt seem to detect the system setup
<^Alita> you know how i can convince it?
<nemiroal> Alita: which ubuntu distro and version?
<perlmonkey> well the main one is to check if you're using alsa or dsp, i changed from alsa to dsp in General settings and that fixed it for me
<^Alita> ubuntu 8.10
<perlmonkey> Iam using 8.10 also
<nemiroal> I am running that
<nemiroal> let me tell you mine
<perlmonkey> I've got my frontend working over wifi (11g)
<nemiroal> Audio output device: ALSA:default
<nemiroal> Passthrough: Default
<nemiroal> Max Audio Channel: stereo
<nemiroal> Upmix: passive
<nemiroal> use internal volume controls is checked.. nothing elsed
<nemiroal> mixer /dev/mixer
<perlmonkey> seems pretty stable, the laptop is only P3-600
<nemiroal> mixer control: pcm
<nemiroal> then I have master and pcm mixer volume set to 70%
<nemiroal> that is it
<nemiroal> running stock ubuntu 8.10.. same as you.
<perlmonkey> I dont think stock ubuntu likes Matrox graphics cards
<perlmonkey> i cant get it to work properly on my workstation
<^Alita> exactly like mine, and was the default setting
<nemiroal> I assume you are up to date on 8.10 and not just running the fresh install.
<nemiroal> early 8.10 had lots of pulse audio issues.
<^Alita> yes, is up-to-date
<nemiroal> dont know then
<nemiroal> try alsamixer on the command line just for kicks
<^Alita> me too :(
<nemiroal> sometimes it has more controls then the GTK+ gui
<nemiroal> config
<perlmonkey> stupid thing, can't connect to database error again on frontend, i fixed this and it worked last night, now its not working
<perlmonkey> grrr
<^Alita> nemiroal, i have to restart thefontend everytime i make changes, or they areapplied imediatly?
<nemiroal> perlmonkey.. check my mysql config file
<^Alita> i've noticed a thing: in the audio setting tab, when i change the master volume, this imemdiatly affects the master in alsamixer, but when i change the PCM volume it doesn't
<nemiroal> ^Alita: sorry.. not sure.
<perlmonkey> nemiroal: looks fine
<perlmonkey> Database error was:
<perlmonkey> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'laptop.local' (using password: YES)
<perlmonkey> thats the prob
<perlmonkey> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<perlmonkey> hmm
<^Alita> nemiroal, thanks anyway
<perlmonkey> it's not necessary to run mythtv-setup for a frontend installation is it?  that's for backup config eh
<nemiroal> perlmonkey: mysql config file
<perlmonkey> ya
<nemiroal> ~/.myth
<nemiroal> in there
<perlmonkey> looks fine
<nemiroal> Back and front end are the same host?
<perlmonkey> different
<nemiroal> then its wrong
<perlmonkey> how so?
<nemiroal> DBHostName=yourbackend_ip_addr
<nemiroal> first line
<perlmonkey> ya thats correct
<perlmonkey> if i run mythfrontend from shell it goes to a menu to select "default backend" then pops up "no security PIN assigned. run mythtv-setup to set one" this is a new one on me!
<perlmonkey> what the heck is a security pin
<nemiroal> ahh
<nemiroal> been here before.
<nemiroal> let me think
<perlmonkey> :-/
<nemiroal> backend has PIN set to nothing .. right?
<perlmonkey> let me check
<nemiroal> did you look in config.xml?
<nemiroal> in ~/.mythtv
<perlmonkey> oh i deleted that file, thats maybe why im getting this error?
<perlmonkey> phew my backend lost the security pin somehow
<perlmonkey> i did change the IP of backend tho y'day
<perlmonkey> all working now, thanks nemiroal
 * perlmonkey makes notes in his diary to help others troubleshoot
<nemiroal> perlmonkey: got lucky again.
<nemiroal> laster
<nemiroal> later
<perlmonkey> :D
<tifereth> hi, anyone knows how to shutdown xfce with lirc?
<tifereth> through their menu
<^Alita> nemiroal, now i find how to start the sound: i changed the input sound signal in the backend
<nemiroal> lol
<^Alita> but now there's another problem:
<nemiroal> good find
<^Alita> it plays tv at double speed
<^Alita> everyone speacks like donald duck
<nemiroal> really
<nemiroal> what is your sample rate of the audio?
<nemiroal> what are you using to record ?
<^Alita> is in auto
<nemiroal> what device is recording?
<^Alita> but the video looks fast
<^Alita> television
<nemiroal> no.. I mean what is your recording device?
<nemiroal> PVR-150?
<nemiroal> etc
<nemiroal> capture device
<^Alita> in the alsa mixer or where?
<nemiroal> your backend.
 * agamotto bows
<^Alita> just a moment, i've to restart the setup
<^Alita> where i've to look? in the acquisition card?
<^Alita> audio device: /dev/dsp1
<nemiroal> how are you computing your video?
<nemiroal> I mean
<nemiroal> how are you capture your video?
<nemiroal> what devices are you using for capture?
<^Alita> uhm
<^Alita> i got television connected to "TV"
<nemiroal> TV on where?
<nemiroal> what are you using for a backend?
<nemiroal> some prebuild media PC?
<^Alita> no
<^Alita> the mythtv backend
<^Alita> ah, ok
<agamotto> Alita:  Do you have separate boxes for the front and back ends?
<^Alita> the backend is the same pc of the frontend
<^Alita> the capture card is a pinnacle
<nemiroal> there you go
<agamotto> Good, that makes things much easier
<agamotto> Pinnacle what, please?
<nemiroal> agamotto: thank you!
<^Alita> pctv 40i/50i/110i
<agamotto> Hold a sec while we search
<agamotto> Interesting - Pinnacle sold all their stuff to Hauppauge... still searching
<agamotto> Alita:  Is this Pinnacle an DTV card?
<nemiroal> I dont even see it as a supported card.
<nemiroal> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Video_capture_cards
<agamotto> I am not finding it either
<agamotto> Alita:  I don't think you have a tuner card that is supported by any Linux project currently
<agamotto> Go to the above posted website, and you will see a list of cards that are/not supported.  My sole advice would be to avoid the Hauppauge HVR-1800 if you are needing analog currently
<nemiroal> try forcing the audio sample rate
<nemiroal> 44Khz
<nemiroal> or 48Khz
<agamotto> What is the general problem that Alita is having?
<nemiroal> first audio was not working
<^Alita> i'm watching tv like at double speed
<agamotto> Hmm, ok.  That could just be a scan rate issue
<^Alita> so for half a secon i see (and ear) at double speed
<agamotto> Does the screen jump, or does it seem to be playing in FF?
<^Alita> the remaining is used to fill the buffer
<^Alita> jumps
<agamotto> PAL or NTSC?
<^Alita> pal
<agamotto> Hmmm, just as a joke, make sure that the general setup doesn't have you at NTSC
<^Alita> i'm in italy, i've just pal :)
<agamotto> That is good.  I just wanted to make sure that NTSC wasn't chosen in the general setup
<agamotto> So, with Pal the screen jumps, then becomes normal as far as video playback?
<^Alita> no
<agamotto> It seems to play at double speed the whole time?
<^Alita> i tried to rewind a minute of live record, and now it don't jump, but is still fast
<^Alita> i think is playing faster then normal
<agamotto> Sounds like it
<agamotto> Hmmm, yet you are able to see something with this tuner... ok.... must be supported under the BTTV drivers at least
<^Alita> and when it come to the direct signal, it starts to jump because the buffer is not full enough
<^Alita> yes, i see the tv normally. ony fast :)
<agamotto> I am not sure how to better help you as this is a bit out of my experience.  My guess is that the driver is trying to 'oversample' your card's input, but I am not sure how to 'tune' it
<agamotto> The best I can offer is to submit your problem on Ubuntu Forums, in the Mythbuntu section, and see if anyone there can assist
<^Alita> :)
<^Alita> ok, may i send to you some infos?
<agamotto> Sure:  agamotto@sbcglobal.net
<^Alita> what info do you need?
<agamotto> Describe things as best you can, with details about your video drivers, other cards in the computer.  Rather too much than not enough
<^Alita> ok, on tomorrow i try to send you all info i can
<^Alita> thanks for now
<agamotto> I will read up and see what I can figure out for you
<agamotto> You are welcome
<^Alita> ok
<^Alita> bye to all
<agamotto> Ciao
<^Alita> :)
<agamotto> Ahh, so nice to be able to do this outside
<agamotto> Anyone here having fun with their pvr-150 losing/lost sound?
<agamotto> Well, I think I will go take another walk.
 * agamotto waves
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-06
<MythbuntuGuest30> how can i get mythbuntu to rip dvds
<MythbuntuGuest30> and play them
<MythbuntuGuest30> I have installed the w32codecs and libdvdcss2 already
<MythbuntuGuest30> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest30> !help ask how can i get mythbuntu to rip dvds
<Zinn> !help ask how can i get mythbuntu to rip dvds For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest30> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<MythbuntuGuest52> Anyone around? i am looking to setup a system where media is streamed from a backend server to a frontend, similar to how mythtv currently does, but i'm not interedted in recording live tv. I'm looking for a server setup where i can upload media files directly to the backend and have them streamed on demand to the frontend using a simple interface, is such thing possible with mythtv? or am I up the wrong tree on this one?
<MythbuntuGuest30> yes you can do that with mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest30> !ChanServ
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ChanServ
<MythbuntuGuest30> ! rip dvd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about rip dvd
<MythbuntuGuest30> !ask how to rip dvds
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ask how to rip dvds
<MythbuntuGuest30> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest30> How can do i get mythbuntu to play dvd's and rip them to the HD? I've alreay installed the w32codecs and libdvdcss2.
<hads> You could do that with mythtv but you're probably better off using something else.
<abarbaccia> hey all - i botched the database on my mythbuntu ibex install and i want to restore a default one. can i just force a reconfigure of a package to do it?
<hads> !database
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about database
<hads> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<hads> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<marsje> hi
<marsje> I'm interested in building an energy efficient, quite HTPC
<marsje> the AMD 780G chipset seems quite nice
<marsje> how does it work with Mythbuntu?
<marsje> will it use the hardware HD acceleration?
<andy_js> Hi. Its it possible to have mythtv start when I boot my computer, without having XFCE running in the background?
<MythbuntuGuest30> !dvd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about dvd
<MythbuntuGuest30> !rip
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about rip
<MythbuntuGuest30> !play dvd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about play dvd
<MythbuntuGuest30> !play
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about play
<andy_js> You need help playing a dvd?
<gumpert345> hi I installed diskless-server on my hardy server and then tried to install diskless-server-client but I get a ltsp error: http://pastebin.com/d1f6b88eb its german, Im afraid, but I can try to translate it
<gumpert345> and this is the next message I get: http://pastebin.com/d42dbc237 this time in english
<gumpert345> !diskless
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about diskless
<gumpert345> does someone know a better howto than this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless it seems to be outdated and doesnt work for me?
<rhpot1991> gumpert345: http://www.mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<rhpot1991> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<gumpert345> rhpot1991 thanks for the link, but I run a server without xfce, kde or gnome,  and this pdf says Iam supposed to use the mythbuntu control centre, which I dont know how to do without a monitor
<gumpert345> is there some way to access it via ssh or http?
<rhpot1991> gumpert345: you can do it over ssh
<rhpot1991> ssh -X ip
<rhpot1991> will forward X apps
<gumpert345> ah ok, so all I need to do is: sudo apt-get install myth-backend and sudo apt-get install myth-control-center and connect to it via ssh -X?
<rhpot1991> gumpert345: yes, watch the dependencies though make sure X isn't in there
<rhpot1991> it is required for the frontend
<rhpot1991> might be for MCC, I'd have to check
<gumpert345> sry I didnt understand the last part, do you mean I shall check that no X is installed?
<rhpot1991> well I take it that you are running a cli server?
<rhpot1991> no X interface
<gumpert345> yes
<rhpot1991> if you do sudo apt-get install -s myth-control-centre it will do a test run, and you can see all the packages that would get installed without actually installing
<rhpot1991> just to make sure you don't pick up Xorg in the process
<gumpert345> ah ok thx
<gumpert345> I found this: mythweb do you think it can do the job too?
<rhpot1991> mythweb can do a lot, but not everything MCC can, also mythweb doesn't have error checking in place so you can easily break things if you don't know what values should be in there
<gumpert345> ah ok
<gumpert345> rhpot 1991 http://pastebin.com/d36c1116 what do you think?
<rhpot1991> gumpert345: should be good I think
<gumpert345> I connected to the server using ssh -X ip on the mac osx terminal and a X11 window opened but all I can see is another terminal that says: bash-3.2
<rhpot1991> gumpert345: I've never done x forwarding to osx sorry
<gumpert345> I doubt its a mac problem
<gumpert345> maybe its because there is no xserver on hardy?
<gumpert345> http://pastebin.com/d1bd29ee2
<rhpot1991> looks like it
<gumpert345> sudo apt-get install xserver?
<rhpot1991> gumpert345: before you do that what exactly are you trying to accomplish here?
<rhpot1991> no need loading x on there if you can do it without
<gumpert345> i want to run a diskless mythbuntu server on my fileserver so I wont need a HDD for my frontend
<gumpert345> Id like to do it without, but if there is no other way. . .
<rhpot1991> ah I'm not all that familiar with the diskless, but I'd venture you'd be better using MCC for it
<gumpert345> as far as I can see, I need something like an xserver for mcc, right`?
<MythbuntuGuest58> does anyone know of support for the JMicron JMB381 Firewire chip on the MSI P6NGM-FIH motherboard?  I havent been able to find information on it but mythbuntu 8.1 does at least recognize it but shows no Nodes under plugreport.
<SgtP> <-- formerly MythbuntuGues58
<superm1> SgtP, i'm doubtful you'll be finding an answer to your question unfortunately
<superm1> at least in here
<superm1> i'm assuming you have a device plugged in when you are looking for nodes on plugreport?
<SgtP> Yes, I have a QIP 7100 (Fios STB) which isnt showing up so I took an old Firewire Ipod and tried that as well with no luck.
<SgtP> The ipod did power up and act like it was connecting but still have nothing under plug report.
<superm1> your best bet is to try to boot off of a 9.04 alpha disk
<superm1> and see if it's more functional there
<superm1> if not, you can at least try to get a more accurate bug report together
<SgtP> Ok.. that sounds like a good starting point.. After that I may just pull an old card out of a desktop and try and use that..
<superm1> well that or if it works with 9.04 stick with 9.04 :)
<rhpot1991> you may have issues with firewire being active on that box as well
<rhpot1991> I didn't think fios played nice with firewire, I'd be very interested if it did though :)
<SgtP> yeah just planned to wait for the release.. Since this is something new trying to make it stable as I can for the Wife factor.. :)
<tgm4883> ah superm1 knows all about that.  Jackie doesn't like it when the mythbox aint working ;)
<rhpot1991> haha
<rhpot1991> IIRC Jackie is the cause of it nor working sometimes, with wire eating and all
<superm1> haha
<SgtP> well there are at least 2 ppl who got it working (For channel change only).
<franqus> hi there
<superm1> !hi | franqus
<Zinn> franqus: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<franqus> i got trouble setting up my lirc with imon pad remote control
<SgtP> http://rocketmonkeys.com/index.php  <-- Blog about using the FIOS box.  Has his ch6100 script up there now too..
<franqus> is there a  lirc chan on irc?
<superm1> franqus, #lirc i thinks
<franqus> :D
<franqus> thx
<rhpot1991> SgtP: that is one bright site
<MythbuntuGuest16> whoops..
<SgtP> yeah its bright.. but has some good info on the Fios setup.
<rhpot1991> thats a shame its channel changing only
<franqus> any lirc-users in here using soundgraph's imon remote control?
<SgtP> yeah I would like to get the video out of it but at least I can get something.  I have the HDHomerun for the OTA stuff.  so that just leaves Discovery channel as far as I care.. :)
<superm1> gee wouldn't it be nice if those tuning boxes you got from Verizon for FIOS and AT&T for uverse would spit out QAM streams
<superm1> imagine how this world would be :)
<Batshua> Does anyone know if the Hauppauge 1192 HDTV Tuner/Video Recorder is sufficient for my needs?
<Batshua> The 1212 was suggested, but the 1192 is less expensive.
<SgtP> Superml:  Yeah would be nice.. Has anyone tried the whole FCC useful firewire port thing?  I just read about it yesterday.  So far I have been happyy with the tech support at Verizon but who knows how far that would go.
<superm1> SgtP, at best you might get ota channels over firewire if you tried to do it with verizon i thinks
<SgtP> Yeah might give it a try once I get firewire working on the box at least.  Ill stay in contact with the guy at rocketmonkey and see if he has tried as well..
<SgtP> Batshua: Dont know if the 1192 would work but they are completly different animals. One is HD the other isnt.  So it depends what you are trying to accomplish I would think.
<SgtP> I take that back a bit I guess the 1192 has a tuner etc.  The 1212 doesnt have a tuner etc it will just take the raw component output into H.264 . So you would have to use a STB for tuning.
<Batshua> It looked like they were both HD.
<Batshua> This is why I asked.
<SgtP> well someone at newegg says it working in Myth/linux well..
<SgtP> what are you trying to connect to the tuner?
<rhpot1991> SgtP: FCC only requires OTA channels I believe
<rhpot1991> some people get lucky and can get others
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-07
<Dam00> Hello I have just installed MythBuntu and when I rip a DVD it works fine however, when I navigate to watch the move off the HDD its not found
<Dam00> can anyone help?
<Dam00> In the /var/lib/mythtv/videos directory there is loads of .vob files
<pretender> Am getting a message  the file for this recording cannot be found when trying to view a scheduled recording.  any ideas
<pretender>  Am getting a message  the file for this recording cannot be found when trying to view a scheduled recording.  any idea
<pretender> when playing back a scheduled recording i get an error message the file for this recording can not be found
<Louis> hey everyone.  I was wondering if my myth server was powerful enough to enable live commercial flagging.  I'm running a Pentium IV at 3.6Ghz (single core, 32-bit) with 3 GB of RAM.  Also, I'm running a RAID1 array (software raid) but I have no idea how much that taxes the processor.  Any thoughts?  Any way I can get an idea of my system's load over time?
<foxbuntu> Louis, its configurable
<foxbuntu> Louis, you can let it runn loose or restrict it
<Louis> foxbuntu:  i'm not sure what you mean...
<Louis> are you talking about the live commerical flagging or the software raid?
<foxbuntu> the comm flagging
<foxbuntu> Louis, RAID1 is not software raid
<Louis> foxbuntu, i thought software raid just meant it was handled by the CPU insteald of a pci raid card?
<foxbuntu> Louis, you can do LVM, or MIrroring in software raid
<foxbuntu> no
<Louis> oh. well i have mirroring
<Louis> that's what i meant
<foxbuntu> RAID1 is hardware
<foxbuntu> so you are using LVM?
<Louis> the installer just called it a raid1 array for some reason...
<Louis> yes
<foxbuntu> you have multiple disks mounted as one?
<foxbuntu> physical
<foxbuntu> not /dev/sda1 *or similar*
<Louis> I have 2 physical disks with mirrored data partitions and a stripped swap partition
<foxbuntu> ok well reguardless, its a very limited in CPU usuage
<foxbuntu> not even worth worrying about
<Louis> haha good to hear!
<Louis> so you were saying that live commercial flagging is configurable?  how so?  like i can set it to be more or less aggressive in its cpu usage?
<foxbuntu> yes
<Louis> what options are those?
<foxbuntu> via mythtv-setup (MythTV backend setup)
<foxbuntu> High / Medium / Low
<Louis> aah maybe that's why i didn't see it...
<foxbuntu> and the number of comm flag jobs to do at a time
<Louis> okay cool. i'll look into that
<Louis> thanks a bunch
<foxbuntu> np
<Louis> in a related question though, do you know how i could find my peak CPU usage?
<Louis> i can find average load using top
<Louis> but not peak
<foxbuntu> Louis, gnome-system-monitor
<foxbuntu> or a similar app to track usage
<Louis> is there a non-graphical way to do it?  i'm sshed into the backend here
<foxbuntu> uh
<foxbuntu> I have to remember what I use
<foxbuntu> hold on a sec
<Louis> sure
<foxbuntu> saidar
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get install saidar
<Louis> will do
<Louis> thanks again!
<foxbuntu> np
<SgtP> Hello.  Anyone avail to help figure out a front-end Audio issue?  Been banging my head for several hours...
<SgtP> Issue is: No audio (Front-end) from STB via the Mic input on the soundcard.  The Audio is outputted from the Front-end/Backend via SPDIF (coax).  On a remote front end that input (STB) gets audio fine.  Thougths?
<SgtP> Finally got it!  Changed the sampling rate in the recording profile to 44100.  Dont have a clue how/when that changed to 33K but works now!
<RealNitro> any lirc experts around?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-08
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> can i make a ir blaster cable for my mce remote
<thedarkone> with a old remote and mono cable?
<thedarkone> anyone alive in here
<foxbuntu> !google% | thedarkone
<Zinn> thedarkone: This seems like a question that you probably could have solved by looking the first few results from a Google search.  Try to make sure to do the appropriate research before asking a question ( http://www.google.com/ )
<wombo> !dev forum
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about dev forum
<wombo> !dev invite only
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about dev invite only
<foxbuntu> wombo, what are you looking for?
<wombo> just noticed that the dev forum has been changed to invite only?
<foxbuntu> what forum?
<wombo> mythbuntu-dev
<foxbuntu> oh, the irc channel
<tritium> Is the partitioner fixed in alpha 5?
<foxbuntu> wombo, why do you need in there?
<wombo> ah sorry, why did I type forum
<foxbuntu> tritium, idk, try it?
<wombo> I just found it interesting to idle, to see how things where going
<foxbuntu> we like to hide in there
<foxbuntu> :)
<wombo> lol
<tritium> foxbuntu: I can.  Was just trying to find out if the donload and time investment are worth it.
<tritium> download*
<foxbuntu> tritium, I think its working fine, but idk for sure
<foxbuntu> tritium, there were several testers
<tritium> I'll check.  Several daily builds prior to it did not work.  I'll find out shortly...
<wombo> Does anybody here have any experience hooking up FTA satalite to Mythbuntu?
<wombo> I have just brought a Ku band dish and reciever
<tritium> foxbuntu: still broken
<foxbuntu> tritium, whats broken about i?
<foxbuntu> it*
<tritium> foxbuntu: manual partitioning gives errors about busy partitions, and then hangs
<tritium> Same behavior as on all previous alphas and dailies
<foxbuntu> manual does but automatic does not?
<tritium> I'll have to try automatic next.
<foxbuntu> k
<tritium> Well, from the ubuntu alpha 5 release notes "Known Issues", hopefully this is going to be fixed soon: The installer sometimes fails to tell the kernel to reload the partition table during partitioning. This is a race condition, so not everyone will be affected, but if you are then you may have to re-try partitioning a few times before it completes successfully. We believe that the main problem lies in udev, and will be fixing that immediatel
<thedarkone> anyone use digtal cable
<tritium> foxbuntu: looks like I beat the race condition above, trying the manual partitioner a second time
<foxbuntu> tritium, strange
<tritium> Yep.
<foxbuntu> well i gtg
<foxbuntu> gl
<tritium> Thanks.  Take care.
<Shadow__X> thedarkone, i have digital cable
<thedarkone> are u using a mce remote with it
<Shadow__X> what
<Shadow__X> i have a box connected through firewire
<thedarkone> oh
<tritium> Launching mythtv-setup isn't very useful, since DVB/ATSC cards aren't detected.  User has to reboot and re-run mythtv-setup anyway.
<w33d5> if i were going to install mythbuntu on a 4gb SD card which directories would one suggest installing onto the SD Card (low write / tend not to grow) and which should definitely go onto a hard drive (mostly based on size such as /var )
<bear_> Hi, I'm running mythbuntu 8.10 and having some trouble getting channel listing (swedish, tv.swedb.se) to work with all my channels. I get some errors when mythfilldatabase is executed after configuring my backend which leads me to the question. How is the users usually/supposed to be setup on a mythbuntu running computer used for both back and frontend? Right now I'm logged in as one user but I also have a mythtv-user and a root-
<bear_> user as well. Is this common or is this extra user I'm using bad practice, should I log in as the mythtv-user and not really have any other user? I figure the configuration files for the program information is saved in wrong folder since I'm not running the backendsetup, followd by the mythfilldatabase nor the frontend from the mythtv-user.
<MythbuntuGuest49> Hello
<MythbuntuGuest49> I am booting off of the LiveCD, and boot fails. I get dumped into a intaramfs prompt
<MythbuntuGuest49> I am getting sr0 errors. It looks like this is related to a bad CD or media
<MythbuntuGuest49> I'm trying new media on a fresh burn to see if that helps
<Traveler8> hi, what programm was used to create the cd images? uck?
<javatexan> MythbuntuGuest49 you may want to try the alternate install
<javatexan> but if you think its just the media....that may be true too... ;)
<MythbuntuGuest49> thanks for the help. I re-burned the ISO a couple different ways, and am trying it now
<MythbuntuGuest49> Got it. It looks like it was teh brand of media?
<MythbuntuGuest49> I used a diffn't brand, and it worked. Thanks for the post.
<gumpert345> I have a CPU that does not support pae, there seem to be problems with HIGHMEM64G  (which needs pae) and I want to install mythbuntu but it reboots after 1 sec what can I do that HIGHMEM4G is used instead of HIGHMEM64G?  this is where I got the idea, maybe I have the same problem
<gumpert345> http://www.mythdora.com/?q=node/900 forgot the link
<MythbuntuGuest84> Hi, I was wondering if someone could answer a question about the hd-5500 card. I have one installed, and originally set it up as analog 4VL. I got it up and working.
<MythbuntuGuest84> I wanted to set it up to record HDTV, using QAM from Comcast
<MythbuntuGuest84> When I set this card up as DVB, I am unable to scan for any channels or get anything but static from the box
<MythbuntuGuest84> I was told that comcast has unencrypted QAM that I could use. The hd-5500 is connected directly to my wall, with no cable converter boxes
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, what is the question?
<MythbuntuGuest84> Hi, sorry I wasn't more clear
<MythbuntuGuest84> Can the 5500 work in this way? Any idea why I can't get any signal when setup as DVB?
<MythbuntuGuest84> Can you confirm that you can record QAM on the 5500 without a converter box (comcast - Oregon)
<arocs> hi to everybody ...
<MythbuntuGuest84> hi
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, I know that you used to be able to.  I have the HD-5500 and live in salem and was able to get locals in HD just fine
<arocs> I have a strange problem with mythbuntu 8.10 and vsync video problem when watching videos
<tgm4883> I moved just out of comcast range though so I only get directv now :(
<MythbuntuGuest84> Thanks tgm. I maybe just setup the card wrong? Do you remember if there is anything special to do when setting this up?
<arocs> I used intel 950 graphic card and ati x1600 with same problem
<arocs> Used ati and not ati xorg driver .. always with this sync problem
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, I don't think so.  I believe I just set it up and scaned
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, do you have a digital tuner in your tV?
<arocs> any clues ? also with latest ati linux driver
<MythbuntuGuest84> no
<MythbuntuGuest84> I haven't moved it to my TV yet. I am just getting started. It's still just hoooked up to a CGA monitor for now
<MythbuntuGuest84> sorry, VGA monitor for now
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, well I was saying, if you have a digital tuner in your TV, that will only be able to get clearQAM
<tgm4883> so if you can tune it with your TV, you can tune it with the HD5500
<arocs> with mythbuntu 8.04 video vsync it is ok . what is the problem with 8.10?
<MythbuntuGuest84> Ah, OK. Yeah, I have another TV with a tuner. I'll hook it up directly to the wall to see if I can get QAM. That will verify that I am indeed still getting it in the house. Thanks for the suggestion.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, yep, once you get that figured out let me know
<arocs> how can i force vsync video in mythtv or mplayer?
<superm1> arocs, nvidia?
<arocs> ati
<arocs> x1600
<superm1> arocs, you using the open or closed driver?
<arocs> closed and also open ... but vsync problem with dvi or rgb output
<superm1> so if you used the closed driver, then look in amdcccle for vsync settings
<superm1> if you use open, you need to install a tool to modify dri settings.  i forget the name of it
<arocs> where is amdccle?
<superm1> try running it from mcc or command line
<superm1> if you dont have it installed, i think the package is called fglrx-amdcccle
<MythbuntuGuest84> Hi tgm (and others) it looks like I might not have QAM in the house. I hooked my TV straight to the wall (comcast). I cannot tune 8-1 or 8-2.
<MythbuntuGuest84> I am doing an 'auto-tune' to see what the TV can find. But it looks like a big 0 for DTV so far
<arocs> the problem is that this problem occurs with intel 950 and ati , only mythbuntu 8.10
<arocs> 8.04 works ok
<superm1> intel is a different situation, doesnt support vsync at all i thought yet
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, that seems like the problem then
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, otherwise the HD5500 should work OOTB
<superm1> foxbuntu,
<MythbuntuGuest84> Yeah, sounds like it. Still waiting for auto-tune to finish. That would be a big bummer. I'll need an HD antennae then, yes? (or a digtial converter box from CCast)
<tgm4883> you might try calling comcast and see what they say
<arocs> i have tried to force vsync with aticonfig with no result
<arocs> vsync problem with mplayer , vlc
<superm1> arocs, the amdcccle tool can check status with it to make sure it's enabled
<superm1> you should make sure that textured graphics is enabled too
<_gunni_> Does the myth-frontend of mythbuntu 9.04alpha work with a backend of mythbuntu 8.10 ?
<superm1> creates an xv adapter for these apps
<superm1> _gunni_, yes
<MythbuntuGuest84> I have 1 more problem. I mentioned that I have the hd-5500 working in analag 4vl. But the audio is a bit strange
<MythbuntuGuest84> I have the 9-pin round cable in the 5500.
<_gunni_> superm1: Thx, so i will have the courage to upgrade one frontend for testing
<MythbuntuGuest84> And the blue 1/8" off of that going into a SBLive card.
<MythbuntuGuest84> I can hear audio, but there are 2 audio streams, about 1 second off eachother.
<MythbuntuGuest84> When I am watching live TV, there is a 1 second echo, where everything is repeated.
<superm1> _gunni_, yeah :)
<MythbuntuGuest84> Even when I have the front end off, I can still hear sound. When I turn the front end on and watch live, I get the duplicate sound
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, thats a common problem with software encoder cards
<MythbuntuGuest84> Is there a fix or workaround?
<superm1> sounds like an audio mixer input needs to be muted
<tgm4883> I don't use software encoder though (and not the one on the hd5500), there is a section on the mythtv wiki you can take a look at
<tgm4883> !software%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about software%
<MythbuntuGuest84> Ok, I have an update on QAM. I did 'autotune' on my TV, and I now CAN get 8-1, 2-1, etc
<defendguin> whats the command line tool that will output what lirc event just happened when i press a button on my remote?
<superm1> irw?
<defendguin> thanks mario
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, here is the link for the software encoding audio issue http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Sound_Troubleshooting
<MythbuntuGuest84> Great, thanks!
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, also, can you use mythbuntu log grabber to post your logs
<tgm4883> maybe i'll see something about the hd5500 qam issue
<MythbuntuGuest84> I'm still working on the QAM. I can't get the scanner to scan at all.
<tgm4883> errors?
<MythbuntuGuest84> When I got to 'chanell editor' and hit 'channel scanner' and scan for QAM 256 in modulation, I get no signal everywhere
<MythbuntuGuest84> So it's scanning ATSC chanels, and not finding anything
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, did you test other qam levels?
<MythbuntuGuest84> Not yet, but I will. The scan takes a while when it can't find anything. I'll scan another level when this is done. Thanks again for the help!
<tgm4883> np
<MythbuntuGuest84> I'm trying other frequency tables as well. Should it just be cable? hrc? irc? Do you happen to know?
<tgm4883> IIRC, I searched all the qam levels and also atsc
<tgm4883> I don't remember which ones got the channels though
<tgm4883> maybe qam64
<MythbuntuGuest84> Ok, I'll try that.
<MythbuntuGuest84> I am scanning now on cable irc, QAM 64. The scanner is still going, and is showing signal strangth on some chanels
<tgm4883> well thats positive news
<MythbuntuGuest84> Indeed. It says 'no lock' on the chanels, but we'll see what comes up when the scan is done.
<MythbuntuGuest84> No luck. I'm scanning QAM64 on difference freq tables now.
<MythbuntuGuest84> Update: chanel scanner finally found someting! cable-high, QAM256 returned some. Now to see if I can watch them
<MythbuntuGuest84> YES
<MythbuntuGuest84> I am close!
<MythbuntuGuest84> I have 8.1, 8.2, 2.2. I see video, but no audio. I hear static
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, thats more progress
<tgm4883> can you post your logs
<MythbuntuGuest84> Yeah, post them on the forums?
<tgm4883> they shouldn't have static, so theres got to be a problem in your audio configuration
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, no, use mythbuntu-log-grabber to post them
<tgm4883> then just post the link here
<arocs> hi, i have tried the andcccle tool for vsync with no results.
<MythbuntuGuest84> ok
<MythbuntuGuest84> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2e4231ab
<arocs> how i enabled vsync with ati catalist?
<arocs> howto enabled textured graphics in xorg ati closed driver
<arocs> ?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, is this a single machine setup?
<MythbuntuGuest84> yes
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, can you try playing that recording outside of mythtv?
<MythbuntuGuest84> You want me to play a recording, on something other than mythtv, correct? So record something, then playback on someting else. Yes?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, yes.  you can also try setting aggressive audio buffering in the frontend setup
<tgm4883> that might help it
<tgm4883> but i'd try the outside of mythtv thing first
<MythbuntuGuest84> OK, I played a recording in VLC.
<MythbuntuGuest84> I can hear sound on it.
<MythbuntuGuest84> But, I hear static over the top of it.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, thats very odd
<MythbuntuGuest84> Remember my previous post, when I mentioned that I am hearing sound from the tuner, even when the front end is shut off?
<MythbuntuGuest84> This is where the static is coming from.
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> unplug the analog line in audio
<tgm4883> then test it
<MythbuntuGuest84> trying now
<MythbuntuGuest84> THAT WAS IT
<MythbuntuGuest84> I have video and sound!
<MythbuntuGuest84> SWEET
<arocs> i have tried mplayer + xv + ati linux closed drivers , but vsync problem persists... any help?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, good news
<MythbuntuGuest84> Yes! So that cable betwen the 5500 card and the SB LIVE wasn't needed? unplugged, I'm all good
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, well that is for analog
<tgm4883> so if you want to use the analog side of the card, you might need it, i'm not sure
<tgm4883> IMHO, software encoder cards are more trouble than they are worth
<MythbuntuGuest84> Ah, Ok. Man, I owe you huge thanks. You stuck with this for 2 hours. I can't thank you enough. I'm really stoked that it's up
<tgm4883> and you are better off buying a cheap hardware encoder off of ebay
<tgm4883> well, it's a sunday afternoon and i'm playing catan.  Life's not that rough right now ;)
<MythbuntuGuest84> So is this hd5500 a software encoder card?
<woski> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest84, yea, but that only applies to analog tv.  Digital tv is already compressed and thus needs no hardware encoder
<tgm4883> it just records it to the disk
<MythbuntuGuest84> But the CPU has to decode it to play it on the screen, yes?
<tgm4883> yes, that or your video card does
<tgm4883> but that doesn't have anything to do with encoding, that is decoding
<woski> getting the lcd/ir on this antec case is giving me fits.  anyone know about these things?
<tgm4883> woski, blank antec fusion?
<tgm4883> black i mean
<woski> antec fusion, yes.  but silver.  why does there seem to be a difference between frontside color/
<tgm4883> they use different lcd's
<woski> wow.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, might be able to help you
<tgm4883> i have a black one though
<woski> you'd think the only thing different they'd use would be...paint?
<tgm4883> you would think
<tgm4883> it's odd though
<tgm4883> you can try the instructions for the black one if you want
<tgm4883> !%antec%
<Zinn> If you are having trouble setting up the LCD on the Antec Fusion v2 Black or its other integrated devices, check out this Wiki Article: http://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Antec_Fusion_v2_Black_LCD
<woski> see, i've gone through several very thorough walkthroughs on the subject.  none have worked
<woski> whats the components on the black?  mine are imon lcd (non-vfd)
<woski> i'll see what this link you sent me does and get back to you.  thanks!
<rogue780> howdy
<tgm4883> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<defendguin> is there a way to start applications from the xfce desktop using the remote?
<tgm4883> defendguin, you would need a script to do so
<tgm4883> and use irexec
<defendguin> i thought there was a way i could just use an lirc config fle or something to just get the menu to open and work it from there
<tgm4883> afaik, you can't do that
<defendguin> thats pretty lame
<tgm4883> um, ok?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-08
<Daviey> superm1: did you rm /work-fixes ?
<superm1> what's that?
<superm1> you mean the work directory for building?
<Spanner3003> hi i have pulse audio and alsa installed on a mythbuntu system with a hauppauge nova-s sat tv card a asus m2n-e sli mothboard with onboard sound that is seen in mythbuntu as a usb device and it all seems to work fine but in myth backend i have alsa, pulse audio, /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp2 but only /dev/dsp2 gives me sound in tv
<Daviey> yeah, mythbuntu-weekly-build/work-trunk is empty - but in bzr
<Daviey> superm1: but work-fixes isn't
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> was it ever?
<Daviey> *shrug*
 * Daviey checks
<superm1> if it was and it was removed, that was probably an accident
<Daviey> superm1: "bzr launchpad-open" best command ever
<superm1> what's that?
<superm1> i've never heard of such a command
<superm1> oh neat, it pulls open a web browser
<superm1> i dunno, i usually find bzr-gtk to be quick
<Daviey> oh, you use bzr-gtk?
<superm1> normally, it's way quicker than trying to find a commit in a web interface i think
<superm1> at least for the things i use bzr for
<Daviey> superm1: commit 141, i think it was an accident
<mazda01> what does this mean from the mythweb backend status page; "space used by deleted recordings: 27,847 MB" I want to clear that space out, I am running out of space and I don't want deleted recordings taking up space
<jolaren> If there's anyone whose good at sasc-ng and phoenix readers I'd be delighted to ask a few questions regardin it
<Zinn> jolaren: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<jolaren> Ok
<jolaren> So sorry.
<jolaren> It is not illegal tho in Sweden nor Japan.. But I will keep teh discussions out of here If It's prohibited
<greenwom> any one on that can help with a hvr-1950 from hauppage....
<mike1_> does bttv module mess with witth dvb?
<mike1_> should it be blacklisted?
<mike1_> using a Hauppauge wintv hvr-1950
<tazz> hi all i have this error when trying to get mythexport to work  Incompatible protocol version (52 != 50) at /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0/MythTV.pm line 649. can anyone help
<tazzmanian> hi all i have this error when trying to get mythexport to work  Incompatible protocol version (52 != 50) at /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0/MythTV.pm line 649. can anyone help
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: your perl modules do not match the backend version you are running
<rhpot1991> different ubuntu/mythtv versions?
<tazzmanian> sorry for the duplicate thought my nick was invisible
<tazzmanian> so how do i fix this
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: well what does your mythtv setup look like, is it a single box or multiples?
<tazzmanian> single box on  ubuntu karmic with atitv pci  card mythtv version 2.2
<tazzmanian> mythweb works but when i delete videos the are still listed
<tazzmanian> I have purged and reinstalled twice both mythtv and mysql and it seems problem always is there
<rhpot1991> for your delete issue, either wait or run mythtv-setup and disable slow deletes
<rhpot1991> are you running autobuilds?
<tazzmanian> i don't think so
<tazzmanian> so how do i completely delete and get the correct versions installed
<tazzmanian> ?
<rhpot1991> pastebin dpkg -l |grep mythtv
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | tazzmanian
<Zinn> tazzmanian: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tazzmanian> ok sorry on my screen it was 2 the rest was just entries but i will keep it in mind
<rhpot1991> no, I'm telling you to pastebin that command
<tazzmanian> oohhhhhhhh i see was just doing when you ansewered
<tazzmanian> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/rWpseqsd i think this is the url
<greenwom> Still hoping for some insight on the HVR-1950 tuner
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: what about dpkg -l |grep libmyth-perl
<tazzmanian> nothing i just purged everything to try and get it right
<tgm4883> greenwom, I don't have one, so can't help much. Did you see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=994566
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Can't Get Hauppauge hvr-1950 to install - Ubuntu Forums
<greenwom> tgm4883: ya I have, still can't get it going....  very frustrating
<tgm4883> greenwom, whats the full issue again?
<tazzmanian> wait i have something
<greenwom> can't get video out of it, I think it is a driver / firmware issue with pvrusb2
<tazzmanian> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/dzMfB8sN here is the perl   message
<tgm4883> greenwom, can you get video out of it outside of mythtv?
<greenwom> not yet, looking for a easy way to test
<greenwom> device not ok (is part of the error when trying to scan channels
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what version of mythtv/mythbuntu
<greenwom> 9.10
<greenwom> mythbuntu\
<greenwom> I've tried extracting the firmware myself, downloading the devs,
<greenwom> what should I use to test.  the device shows up as /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I think* you might be able to cat that to a file for a bit, then try playing the file in another media player
<tgm4883> cat /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend > test.mpg
<tgm4883> something like that
<tgm4883> then after 10 seconds, you can ctrl+c it
<tgm4883> i'm cooking dinner, so i'm in and out for a bit
<greenwom> invalid argument.....
<greenwom> it does create an empty file though
<tazzmanian> would the fact that mythexport is version 2.13 while everything else is 2.22 be a problem
<greenwom> this is what happens when I try to watch"Error: mythtv is using all inputs, but there is no active recordings"
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: its not a mythexport issue, your bindings are failing cause they aren't matching with the backend version
<rhpot1991> if you purged all your mythtv packages you will need to set those backup before you can do anythign else
<rhpot1991> and based on your last pastebin you don't have libmyth-perl or libmythtv-perl installed
<tazzmanian> ok i reinstalled and  mythweb works but not mythexport how do i fix the bindings  here is the new url after install
<tazzmanian> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/5rsZ3gSL
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get install libmyth-perl
<greenwom>  out
<greenwom> back in - reloaded the firmware....  still no go.  Will post my paste bin  (again HRV-1950 mythbuntu 9.10)
<tazzmanian> rhpot1991 it is installed when i reinstalled just tried again
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: so restart mythexport then, sudo /etc/init.d/mythexport restart
<tazzmanian> No /usr/bin/perl found running; none killed. is what i got
<greenwom> http://pastebin.com/jcCf3ygQ
<greenwom> let me know if there's any help  (have to run to a baby please email if you have an idea mjgreenwood at gmail d0t com
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: sounds right, wasn't an instance running so it didn't kill one, it should have still spawned a new one
<tazzmanian> and status says mythexport isn't running
<rhpot1991> status where?
<tazzmanian> sudo /etc/init.d/mythexport status and apache error log gives me the same error incompatible protocol as earlier
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/gDDCchT0
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: run that and see what happens
<tazzmanian> how do i run that
<tazzmanian> allot of not found
<rhpot1991> paste it into a file
<rhpot1991> chmod +x the file
<rhpot1991> then run it from a terminal
<tazzmanian> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/YJS6GtFc here are the errors
<rhpot1991> you prob coppied it with the numbers from pastebin, you don't want those
<tazzmanian> ttp://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ECdT6YM6
<tazzmanian> seems similar errors
<tazzmanian> added the bin bash perl and first two lines missing
<tazzmanian> same errors
<rhpot1991> wget http://www.baablogic.net/mythbuntu/test.pl
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net]
<tazzmanian> ok had to command perl first here is the text
<tazzmanian> Incompatible protocol version (52 != 50) at /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0/MythTV.pm line 649.
<tazzmanian> Couldn't connect to MythTV. at /home/tazz/perlscriptttry line 18.
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: you have run mythfrontend on this computer and it connects to the backend properly?
<tazzmanian> yes
<tazzmanian> i whatch and record
<tazzmanian> only analog channel scanning doesn't work
<rhpot1991> run: locate MythTV.pm
<tazzmanian> nothing
<rhpot1991> run: sudo find / -name MythTV.pm
<tazzmanian> it's going through the whole drive
<tazzmanian> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/Yur3ndie     here is the output
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: is this a fresh install, or upgraded box?
<tazzmanian> upgraded
<rhpot1991> thats prob the issue here you should just have the following:
<rhpot1991> /usr/share/perl5/MythTV.pm
<rhpot1991> /usr/share/perl5/IO/Socket/INET/MythTV.pm
<rhpot1991> the others are most likely left over from the past install, go ahead rename them to MythTV.pm_bak or something
<rhpot1991> then run that test script again
<tazzmanian> ok got connected
<rhpot1991> that fixed it?
<tazzmanian> yes thabk you so much
<tazzmanian> yes thank you so much
<rhpot1991> tazzmanian: please open up a bug and describe your upgrade then
<tazzmanian> where do i open the bug and describe it
<tazzmanian> ok i reseubmitted to my bug on launchpad and enetered fix
<red_one> hi, i'm booting from a cd, after i select "try mythbuntu" the cd drive goes and the Hdd goes but no scrolly bar like ubuntu, stays at first menu. is this normal?
<red_one> hm, hdmi issue?
<red_one> hm
<red_one> if i boot from a livecd
<red_one> can i start watching tv quickly?
<red_one> or do ined to install backends etc?
<Guest88941> anyone good with diskless
<Guest88941> tring to install nvidia drivers on karmic diskless system
<Guest88941> attempting to install nvidia drivers on diskless client
<Guest88941> I need some help
<Shred00> i wonder why even in the latest fixes, mythvideo installs a jamu cron job on every front end.  surely this is work for the backend, no?
<Jay2k1> Hi again, another thing for http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds -> FAQ -> The builds still aren't working
<Jay2k1> it says, please file a bug on launchpad, launchpad being a link, but it's invisible (color:white in the span style tag)
<mrand> Jay2k1: thanks.  Just to be sure, you aren't saying that they are broken - just that the text is unreadable, right?
<Jay2k1> tbh I didnt test, sec
<Jay2k1> works
<Jay2k1> so yes, just unreadable due to white on white
<Lizard123> Hello, I'm having file size issues, 2GB per minute, sometimes 1.5GB of space disk. I think that's too much for a recording of 5 minutes a files at above 10GB
<Lizard123> I'm using a TV analog capture card
<Lizard123> !patience
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about patience
<Lizard123> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> Lizard123: what kind of tuner?
<Lizard123> rhpot1991: TV Card Kworld using "saa" driver
<rhpot1991> can't say I'm familiar with that card, check your recording profiles and maybe turn down the bitrates
<Lizard123> rhpot1991: thanks, how could I do that? I'm really a noob, I'm using a default installation of Karmic mythbuntu9.10
<rhpot1991> Lizard123: its in the setup menu of your frontend
<rhpot1991> I forget the exact location
<Lizard123> rhpot1991: do you consider that 2GB/min using an analog TV card input source is normal? I've asked on mythtv and they told me I'm using a framegrabber, I don't know what it is. Also they have told me to ask help here to upgrade, could it be a bug?
<rhpot1991> that seems excessive to me, but I've never used a framegrabber before so
<Lizard123> I really want this to work. Could you recommend any card that can record input from cable not being so resource intensive?
<rhpot1991> Lizard123: well analog is tricky at this point, since it is disappearing quickly, and a lot of the analog cards are no longer made
<rhpot1991> you could look for a hauppauge pvr-xxx (150,350,500) on ebay
<mrand> or if you want external, PVR-USB2 also works well (is what I bought off ebay)
<Lizard123> I don't know what's normal on mythtv and what is not. For an hour of recording of TV show, how much space is written? please
<rhpot1991> Lizard123: SD or HD?
<Lizard123> rhpot1991: HD(High definition) ?
<rhpot1991> ya
<Lizard123> rhpot1991: well, definition in my case never minds
<Lizard123> that would be SD I guess
<rhpot1991> SD will run you about 2-4gb an hour last I checked, HD will run you 8gb an hour or so
<Lizard123> rhpot1991: that is reasonable to me, but why I have 2GB/min? I'll try with Hauppage PVR
<rhpot1991> Lizard123: I'd have to guess either something weird with your framegrabber or your bitrates are too high
<mrand> Lizard123: If it is doing framegrabbing without video compression, I can't say 2GB/min surprises me.  Most capture cards now-a-days do compression.
<rhpot1991> ya I've never used a framegrabber so I really don't know
<Lizard123> mrand: could I use one of that cards in my case? I only have a coaxial cable, not digital television or anything above that
<mrand> Lizard123: are you in the USA?    Are you capturing directly from cable, or do you have a set-top box?
<Lizard123> not in USA, just a cable male coaxial that you insert behind TV, sorry but I'm not that expert
<Lizard123> mrand: not in USA, just a cable male coaxial that you insert behind TV, sorry but I'm not that expert
<mrand> I'd look into one of the cards that rhpot1991 mention, or the PVR-USB2.  There are  numerous others that would probably work well also.  What you're looking for is one that has a built-in encoder (typically MPEG2).
<Lizard123> mrand: thanks for helping me.
<Lizard123> I really appreciate your help guys
<mrand> You're welcome!
<Lizard123> I'll try Hauppage and report back, thanks again an good bye.
<jolaren> Hello. I cannot find any channels when I perform a search
<jolaren> It has always worked before but I reinstalled 5 minutes ago
<jolaren> and I really dont know what's wrong
<jolaren> I'm updating the system now hoping it will work
<jolaren> ,/
<rhpot1991> jolaren: analog?
<jolaren> rhpot1991: It's digital terrestial I think
<jolaren> dvb-t
<rhpot1991> I know that analog channel scanning is broken, sounds like thats not the issue though
<jolaren> That might be teh issue tho
<jolaren> I only have free channels atm
<jolaren> but I guess analog is never from an antenna?
<superm1> analog is actually fixed now in trunk w/ current autobuilds
<jolaren> I'm not running the autobuilds yet tho
<jolaren> but I am running the latest version of mythbuntu
<jolaren> I think I know the problem now
<jolaren> I'm running the xmltv thing and it says tv_grab_uk in the termianl but I'm from Sweden
<jolaren> Anyways, reinstalling now
<jolaren> This time I picked PAL-B instead of 1080p under the nvidia
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I've got a mythbuntu installation here, and after rebooting a while back, it just flat refuses to login anymore.
<Digital_Pioneer> I selected the user, put in the password, and the screen flashes a few times and it drops me back to GDM.
<jolaren> Now I can view my channels but the picture is quite bad if I compare to what it was
<jolaren> Nvm, easy fix.
<jolaren> Didnt have vdpau in settings
<jolaren> Program guide is still unknown all thew ay
<jolaren> way
<jolaren> What could be wrong?
<jolaren> gosh
<gregl> It will be unless you enter the xtmltvid or are using a listing source..
<Spanner3003> hi i have pulse audio and alsa installed on a mythbuntu system with a hauppauge nova-s sat tv card a asus m2n-e sli mothboard with onboard sound that is seen in mythbuntu as a usb device and it all seems to work fine but in myth backend i have alsa, pulse audio, /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp2 but only /dev/dsp2 gives me sound in tv
<Spanner3003> hi is mheg working in mythtv yet?
<mrand> Spanner3003: watch http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/8143
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] #8143 (MHEG not working) – MythTV
<Spanner3003> ok thanks mrand
<Digital_Pioneer> I cannot log in from GDM anymore, it just drops me back to GDM; but if I login from CLI and run startx, it works fine. Any ideas? :\
<superm1> look at the gdm logs
<superm1> /var/log/gdm or so
<superm1> and ~/.xsession-errors after a failed login
<Digital_Pioneer> superm1: :0-greeter.log has "gnome-session[2191]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'metacity.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "metacity" (No such file or directory)
<Digital_Pioneer> Would that cause it?
<superm1> not likely
<Digital_Pioneer> superm1: That's the only log that appears out of sorts...
<jolaren> I can't get my program listing to work
<jolaren> It's just UNKNOWN everywhere
<jolaren> What can I do?
<Digital_Pioneer> jolaren: Did you enter the xtmltvid? (I'm just quoting gregl from above) :P
<Digital_Pioneer> superm1: xsession-errors has nothing interesting either.
<Digital_Pioneer> superm1: Just some griping about bash_completion
<superm1> Digital_Pioneer, are you out of space by chance?
<superm1> df -h
<superm1> i've heard that can cause gdm problems
<Digital_Pioneer> Not by a long shot.
<Digital_Pioneer>  / has 60G free.
<Digital_Pioneer> Is there something I can reinstall? :P
<superm1> well until you can find where there is an error happening, not really sure what to tell you to reinstall
<jolaren> Digital_Pioneer: I guess I msised his point then.. xtmltvid id?
<Digital_Pioneer> jolaren: I have no idea what it means. :D
<Digital_Pioneer> Yeah, I know. :( :(
<jolaren> It has always "just worked" before
<Digital_Pioneer> Join the club.
<jolaren> Are you havin the same problems lad?
<Digital_Pioneer> No, my gdm is screwed up.
 * Digital_Pioneer throws gdm off a cliff and installs kdm, which just works.
<rhpot1991> jolaren: you need to set up some source, the listings don't just magically get data
<rhpot1991> here in the US we used schedules direct for that, dunno what you would use otherwise
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, I want to set up a system where I have several mythboxes all streaming content from a central server, and be able to control what media is playing on what box from some a laptop. Is that feasible? :D
<rhpot1991> Digital_Pioneer: kinda, you can VNC into each box to do things
<Digital_Pioneer> Eeeeh, dirty... :\
<rhpot1991> you could make the laptop act as a remote control as well
<rhpot1991> and then control the other boxes one by one
<Digital_Pioneer> That would work. How would you make a laptop think it's a remote control?
<jolaren> rhpot1991: ofc
<jolaren> rhpot1991: I have
<jolaren> rhpot1991: Tried the sweden lister then the EIT lister
<jolaren> none gives me anything but UNKNOWN bla bla
<rhpot1991> no idea on that, check in #mythtv-users maybe
<mrand> Digital_Pioneer: there are multiple python, tcl, and other pieces of software which allow you to remotely control a frontend via the telnet port.  Hold on, I'll find the page.
<mrand> Digital_Pioneer:  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Telnet_socket
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Telnet socket - MythTV
<jolaren> Any known issues atm with the Swedish listing?
<tgm4883> mrand, Digital_Pioneer you can do that in mythweb
<tgm4883> there is keyboard input built into mythweb to control the frontends
<mrand> tgm4883: is there still?  I couldn't find it last time I looked.
<Digital_Pioneer> tgm4883: OK, thanks. Will look into it. :)
<mrand> tgm4883: Digital_Pioneer  doh.  It's on the front page of mythweb.  My bookmark takes me past that.
<tgm4883> mrand, Digital_Pioneer http://backendip/mythweb/remote/keys
<Digital_Pioneer> tgm4883: No such server?...
<mrand> Digital_Pioneer: your machine is probably not named backendip
<mrand> at least, mine isn't ;-)
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<mrand> Of course, that is a raw keyboard.  It would be much nicer if there were a remote shaped thingie there with pause, record, etc.  /me adds to the laundry list of things to do someday.
<rhpot1991> I name all my machines backendip
<Digital_Pioneer> Ahhh, yes, no TLD on that hostname is there? :)
<Digital_Pioneer> *facedesk*
<Digital_Pioneer> tgm4883, mrand: OK, so if I install mythweb on the backend, I can control the frontends over the network?...
<Chris_confused> Hi all, did a stupid thing of running the nvidia .run installer.
<Chris_confused> it removed my mythtv install.
<Chris_confused> i've been reading on the forums but no real definit answers on how to get mythtv back. i install autobuilds but still no mythtv
<Chris_confused> can anyone help?
<tgm4883> Digital_Pioneer, yes
<tgm4883> Chris_confused, did you try apt-get install mythtv?
<tgm4883> although it would actually be mythtv-frontend and mythtv-backend I believe
<tgm4883> I would use MCC to get what you want installed
<Digital_Pioneer> tgm4883: And if it says "No frontends allowe remote control" on the remote page?...
<Chris_confused> didn't try the apt-get route. will try that now and get back. i was just scared of removing my db and customized themes etc..
<Chris_confused> cheers lads. that brilliant. wow, it was that a simple.
<tgm4883> Chris_confused, you verified it worked?
<Chris_confused> Seriously thanks a bunch i was sweating here for the last hour or so, though a total re-install.
<Chris_confused> it work great
<tgm4883> Digital_Pioneer, there is probably a setting on the frontend to activate it. I'll have to check though
<Chris_confused> "apt-get install mythtv" was the answer
<Chris_confused> that will teach me to be more careful in future. once again thanks
<mrand> tgm4883, Digital_Pioneer, I believe either in mythtv-setup or the frontend setup, there is an "enable telnet port" type setting.
<rhpot1991> ya you need to enable telnet control
<Digital_Pioneer> rhpot1991: Do you do that on the frontend or backend?
<rhpot1991> frontend I think
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, I told it to enable the telnet port on 6546, but it ignored me. Do I have to restart something?
<Digital_Pioneer> Blasted thing _will not_ open that port... 6547 is open...
<Digital_Pioneer> But it's set to use 6546
<Digital_Pioneer> *Sigh* I can't figure out how to turn the cursed thing on.
<rhpot1991> did you restart the frontend after the change?
<Digital_Pioneer> Yeah
<Digital_Pioneer> Many, _many_ times.
<Digital_Pioneer> Should be able to just run `telnet frontendip 6546` and type help and it should tell me my possible commands, yes?
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Telnet_socket
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Telnet socket - MythTV
<tgm4883> Digital_Pioneer, that page also has some info on other "remotes" you can install to your desktop to control your mytthv
<Digital_Pioneer> tgm4883: That's the page I've been working from, but all those remotes use the telnet interface, no? So unless I get that iface going, it's useless.
<Digital_Pioneer> Anyways, there's always the VNC approach.
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, I'll fight this further later. :\
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-09
<Geoff918> I have successfully set up the local frontend/backend on a system. I am now attempting to get a remote frontend to log-in. I have successfully SSH'd into the machine, but it seems I am not sure what the default MySQL user is--so the end result is that I keep getting booted. What is the default MySQL user for Mythbuntu?
<Geoff918> !help MySQL
<Zinn> !help MySQL For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<superm1> Geoff918, all that information is stored in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> (on the backend)
<superm1> or you can configure a security key for UPNP  in mythtv-setup and have it all autodiscovered
<Geoff918> superm1: okay, I'll check it out real quickly
<Geoff918> is it encrypted as most MySQL passwords are? I might just need to change it on the machine itself because I have tried a few options to log-in and all to no avail
<superm1> Geoff918, it's in clear text on the backend, but only readable by the mythtv group
<Geoff918> okay, so if I change it here....it will carry through?
<superm1> dont change it there
<superm1> that's just where you can fetch the info from
<superm1> on your backend
<Geoff918> okay, I think I got it. Apparently, I missed the most obvious thing on the MCC, MySQL service was not enabled...we'll give it a go...I'll be back if it fails. Thanks superm1
<Geoff918> Well, I'm half-a-step closer. I now have a successful connection to the MySQL server on the remote backend. My local frontend is failing to launch, however. Any ideas on this one?
<Geoff918> "local" -- e.g., remote from server
<superm1> remove the stuff in ~./mythtv on the local frontend and try again now
<Geoff918> delete the contents of the directory, or remove the directory as well?
<Geoff918> okay, well sadly that didn't work. I tried it twice.
<Geoff918> I'm trying an aptitude purge
<superm1> its certainly a  configuration problem still
<superm1> reinstalling binaries probably won't solve it if the conf file problem is local to a home directory
<Geoff918> I can clear the applicable home directories
<superm1> you should work through the problem iteratively
<superm1> 1) Is the IP address set properly in mythtv-setup on the backend in BOTH boxes?
<superm1> 2) Is the MySQL service enabled on the backend?
<superm1> 3) Did you set a security key in mythtv-setup on the backend?
<superm1> If all of the above are true, you should be offered to connect via upnp from a remote frontend
<superm1> and it will fetch the information for you after you enter the security key
<superm1> if that's not working, you can remove the ~/.mythtv directory and try once more on the remote frontend
<Geoff918> MySQL is enabled on the backend--I have gotten a successful connection
<superm1> so check 1 & 3 then
<Geoff918> the backend is saying (on bootup) no uPnP found
<superm1> please check mythtv-setup for the exact things I indicated
<Geoff918> okay, will do...it may take a few
<superm1> there are two boxes in the general section that require setting an IP address
<Geoff918> on the backend they're both set to 192.168.1.2 with default port settings
<superm1> and did you set a security key?
<superm1> 0000 is fine and will allow any connections
<superm1> but blank disables it
<Geoff918> yes, I set 0000
<superm1> so now when the frontend tries to connect, does it find it via upnp, if not, what are the errors?
<Geoff9181> okay, after uninstalling the mythbuntu frontend on the local machine (and reinstalling), I got it to start-up and it said, "No uPnP backends found" which makes sense because I forgot to switch it to the same network. So, it wouldn't be there...
<Geoff9181> okay, after uninstalling the mythbuntu frontend on the local machine (and reinstalling), I got it to start-up and it said, "No uPnP backends found" which makes sense because I forgot to switch it to the same network. So, it wouldn't be there...
<sidney> mythbuntu crashed while doing a scan for channels
<sidney> now when i attempt to logon the computer lose the signal to the monitor
<red_one> i installed mythbuntu from wubi, and it rebooted and is stuck at grub :(
<xbmc> suggestion on a compact linux os to wakeonlan my MBE so I can reboot and start my diskless FE
<xbmc> idea is to have network boot firrst boot preference and if it fail then boot from usb or cd
<xbmc> will a std usb stick do the trick or do i need aspecial one?
<jaume> hello
<jaume> anyone has tested hvr-4000 with ubuntu and mythtv? no channels found in a full scan!
* Daviey changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 9.10 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com ** Please stick around for people to answer your question **
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-10
<greenwom> Anyone able to help with a hauppauge hvr-1950
<greenwom> Still looking for help with the HVR-1950, can't determine where the problem lies....  Should this work out of the box with the 9.10 kernel?  I am at the point where I have added the extracted firmware to /lib/firmware and have tried the developers most recent version.  No red led, no scanning but myth see's the card
<greenwom> one of the firmware files is loaded when a scan is attempted and I get the file number and that it is not a valid input
<greenwom> [  599.080561] cx25840 1-0044: 0x0000 is not a valid video input!
<greenwom> back
<Guest15490> anyone know why diskless client stops at lease of 192.168.1.12 obtained ,lease time 43200
<Guest15490> and if I ctrl alt f1 it has repeated error connection refused
<Guest15490> error connect connection refused
<Guest15490> reboot again and it works....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-11
<mechcozmo> hello, is there a way to run "modprobe ndiswrapper" at startup so mythfrontend loads properly?
<seventoes> what source should i add to apt in mythbuntu to get the nightly updates?
<Jay2k1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.10/release -> Known Issues -> point one "please read the FAQ" - FAQ link broken, is http://www.mythbuntu.org/FAQ, should be http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/faq
<superm1> mrand, ^
<superm1> or tgm4883 ^
<mrand> Fixed.  thanks Jay2k1.
 * Daviey contemplates adding a redicrect incase it's mentioned elsewhere
<mrand> Daviey: woudn't be a bad idea.  I think he had pointed a different occurrence out previously that I also fixed.  If there are two, there are probably more :-)
<Daviey> echo "mythbuntu /FAQ /wiki/faq redirect" >> ~/todo.lst
<Jay2k1> mmh yeah, in the zinn !help faq bit
<mrand> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mrand> !faq
<Zinn> http://www.mythbuntu.org/FAQ
<mrand> !faq
<Zinn> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/FAQ
<mrand> problem?  What problem?  ;^)
<Jay2k1> :)
<Jay2k1> frequently asked question #1: where's that goddamn FAQ? :D
<avihay_tv> well, it doesn't seem like mythbuntu is a fan of symlinks
<tgm4883> avihay_tv, what are you trying to symlink?
<avihay_tv> I'm trying to symlink /var/lib/mythtv to another folder
<avihay_tv> I've copied all the (still empty) subfolders to another location on another partition, and symlinked there but the content that resides there doesn't show in the media browser
<rhpot1991> avihay_tv: videos, recordings, music?
<avihay_tv> videos
<avihay_tv> actually, I wanted everything
<avihay_tv> but videos are the easyest to confirm
<avihay_tv> I gtg, I'll be /away
<rhpot1991> avihay_tv: did you "scan for changes" in the menu?
<jolaren> How do I add more mythweb users?
<fuge> hello
<fuge> i have a pinnacle pctv pro tv card but it can not find any station
<fuge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/393547/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<jolaren> Is it possible to make the flash videos from mythweb more visible?
<rhpot1991> fuge: if its an analog card, analog scanning doesn't work in 0.22
<tgm4883> jolaren, what do you mean?
<fuge> rhpot1991, in 0.22?
<tgm4883> fuge, yep
<fuge> this is a version of anything?
<tgm4883> fuge, what?
<tgm4883> I think it's fixed in 0.23
<tgm4883> 0.23/trunk
<fuge> ok thanks
<jolaren> tgm4883: I mean like
<jolaren> When you connect
<jolaren> so you can choose flash vids directly
<avihay_tv> ok, I'm back to another fight vs the myth
<avihay_tv> to->for
<avihay_tv> ok, so it's not an issue of installatin forgot to install mplayer
<rhpot1991> fuge: most people don't scan and just pull the channels from their data source, so its not really an issue then
<jolaren> and when i'm trying to use .asx streams it says destination doesnt exist
<avihay_tv> well, good to know scaning doesn't work on analog, I was a bit worried even tough it was mentioned in the site
<avihay_tv> Well, could someone look at this log sniplet and tell me if the error isthat it's trying to pull the movie from the backend or not?         http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/Lg2apSaK
<avihay_tv> well, seems like myth is takeing a leak, and I'm stuck holding the streetlamp. I'll resume tomorrow.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-12
<jolaren> How do I add more users to my mythweb?
<gregl> jolaren, Read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythWeb#WhyAnAnchor
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] MythWeb - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<avihay> ok, I'ts time for another round of me vs the mythtv. current status: the video library ignores my settings and only shows the content of /var/lib/mythtv/video, even if I symlink that folder to where my videos are, it registers the folder as empty. and when I try to watch videos or live tv, I get a please wait, and then it goes back to the previous screen
<avihay_tv> and this is the kind of error that appears when I try to watch a video: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ad9rea90
<`mousey> is it possible to host a primary backend with no TV tuner and get a secondary backend to push all the data to the primary backend?
<avihay> darega taskete!
<nwidger> are there any netboot images available for mythbuntu?
<Guest24187> you canb make your own
<Guest24187> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Karmic/Diskless
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] MythTV/Install/Karmic/Diskless - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Guest24187> lol
<Guest24187> my diskless client often cannot connect but not always
<Guest24187> any ideas why
<Guest24187> and the time is wrong as well which means mythtv cannot open
<nwidger> will those directions give me an install image?
<Administrator_> Hi, I;m new to Mythbuntu. Question: If I set up a Mythbuntu server, can I access it with a windows front end?
<avihay> I could use some assistance. current status: the video library ignores my settings and only shows the content of /var/lib/mythtv/video, even if I symlink that folder to where my videos are, it registers the folder as empty. and when I try to watch videos or live tv, I get a please wait, and then it goes back to the previous screen
<rhpot1991> avihay: did you scan for changes?
<avihay> rhpot1991: and how would you go about doing that?
<rhpot1991> hit m
<rhpot1991> and select "scan for changes"
<avihay> rhpot1991: It didn't work
<rhpot1991> avihay: check permissions?
<rhpot1991> !blank | avihay
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about blank
<rhpot1991> !blank% | avihay
<Zinn> avihay: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<rhpot1991> not the same issue, but your permissions should match that
<avihay> I gave it 777 permissions just to be sure
<avihay> I'm also getting kicked back to the menu
<rhpot1991> check your logs for hints
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-13
<ryan_b> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<ryan_b> Hello, I am having a problem with my new HD-PVR.  I can watch live TV for about 15-30 seconds and then the entire system crashes.  Nothing but a hard boot will bring it back.  Same with recorded TV, only no crash.  Recording ends about 30 seconds in and nothin.  HD-PVR also requires a power cycle everytime this happens.
<ryan_b> Interestingly, the system has also crashed while performing an update while vnc'd into the system.  Maybe its an X problem, but I can't find anything in the log to suggest that.
<rhpot1991> ryan_b: well that sounds like a system stability issue then, try running memtest on the system
<rhpot1991> you could try updateting your HD-PVR firmware as well, wont help if its a system issue though
<ryan_b> Tried both already, mem-test ran clean over night and the HD-PVR came with the most up to date (1.5.6.1 I think) firmware.  Also, this is a recently converted system from Knoppmyth, in which I had no stability problems.  I just didn't care for LinHES so I decided to give Mythbuntu a try
<ryan_b> ah well, thanks for the suggestions, it's been a long night, so I guess I'll pick back up later.
<tmkt> hey hey
<tmkt> in lucid what has powersaved become?
<mazda01> anyone else experience slowed down computer (slow moving mouse) when burning a dvd? using brasero burning it only burned at 1.2x and it slows the entire system down. my free ram from 2gb is 356mb. is that why?
<mazda01> sorry, wrong channel!
<tmkt> in lucid what has powersaved become?
<tv_> umm, I'm using an older version of mythtv/mythubuntu. how do I see the myth backend error logs?
<tv_> useing mythTV 0.21
<klucas> I've not used that version but are they not in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log as they are in 0.22?
<avihay_tv> umm, I don't know, but I'll check
<avihay_tv> ya, it's there, thenks
<klucas> no prob
<klucas> :)
<klucas> another trick is to use tail -f /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log while the backend is running will show what it's doing
<avihay_tv> ok, I have a pvr150. I have problems watching live TV. here is the relevent log sniplet: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/wFJtuw6L
<avihay_tv> I'm starting to think I set up the card as the wrong type. used v4L. should I use something else?
<avihay_tv> ok, I'm guessing the mpeg-2 pvr-x50 should have gave me a hint
<avihay_tv> but I even managed to scan for channles
<klucas> well I'm not familar with that card specifically but I set up my PcHDTV HD-5500 as a dvb device
<klucas> and it works like a charm
<klucas> perhaps it would work for you as well as dvb?
<klucas> have you had a look at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_PVR-150 ?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge PVR-150 - MythTV
<tgm4883> i'm headed out the door, but avihay you need to set that up as a pvr-x50
<tgm4883> klucas, it's not a digital card, so no dvb
<avihay_tv> ya, thenks, I can get video signals but they are badly distorted
<avihay_tv> this card worked on the previous mythcomputer without a flaw
<klucas> true tgm4883, not a digital card.  I'm afraid I'm not sure what the issue is.
<avihay_tv> it looks like bad syncing.. I've tryed two video sources (sat reciver and video
<avihay_tv> well, atleast it's better then seeing nothing but not my much
<avihay_tv> bahh, and the tuner isn't exacly working
<avihay_tv> damn, tuner is showing nothing but snow
<Zinn> avihay_tv: Please watch your language.
<hipitihop> what is the standard transcode setup .. I can que a transcode job via mythweb but what format and settings are used and where does the transcoded file end up ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-14
<hipitihop> according to this nuvexport article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346778, it is integrated since MyhtTV 0.21 but although I have 0.22 devvppa enabled, synaptic shows it as not installed and shows version 0.21
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] HOWTO: Auto transcode MYTHTV recorded shows to DVD, XVID or DIVX cutting out the co - Ubuntu Forums
<hipitihop> Zinn, same article I think
<Zinn> Hi hipitihop, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<ball> What kind disk arrangement do people generally use for a basic Mythbuntu box?  RAID 1?  RAID 0?
<ball> RAID 1+0? :-)
<tgm4883> ball, I don't use raid at all
<rhpot1991> same here, I watch things as they record, so if I ever had a down time I'd only lose that weeks worth of recordings
<tgm4883> exactly
<ball> Hmm... I may buy an ATSC tuner then to get started.
<tgm4883> I might eventually set up a no raid system for my movies, but right now even they are on a single drive
<ball> I should probably buy a more powerful computer though.
<ball> ...perhaps one with PCIe, so that I can buy that dual-tuner card.
<tgm4883> ball, dual tuner card?
<ball> tgm4883: yes.  Give me a minute or two and I'll find the model.
<tgm4883> ball, I think a few people here would recommend the HDHomerun
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, is that still the case ^
<ball> tgm4883: How much is that thing?
 * rhpot1991 wasn't paying attnetion
<rhpot1991> ya I'd recommend a HDHR and if you need special cable channels a HDPVR
<ball> Hauppauge 1213 is what I had in mind.
<rhpot1991> 1212 == HDPVR
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, Hauppauge 1213 WinTV-HVR-2250 Dual Hybrid PCI-E TV Tuner Board
<ball> I'm not fussed about cable channels.
<tgm4883> I don't know what the support is like for that
<rhpot1991> I'd go HDHR
<ball> I plan to use this with an antenna.
<rhpot1991> I think that card is one of the hybrids that only works in digital
<rhpot1991> not certain
<ball> rhpot1991: That's fine, everything's digital here now anyway.
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-2250
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-2250 - MythTV
<rhpot1991> IMO you should look at the HDHR though, better specs for close to the same price
<ball> rhpot1991: Does it work well with Mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> plus its an ethernet tuner so you could say throw it up in your attic with an antenna
<rhpot1991> ball: HDHR works very well, several of us developers use it
<rhpot1991> plug it in and it just works
<hipitihop> I have ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/repos/ubuntu enabled and when I try and install libx264-dev I get "unmet dependencies:
<hipitihop>   libx264-dev: Depends: libx264-67 (= 1:0.svn20090621+git364d7d-0ubuntu2) but 1:0.svn20090703-0.0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa1 is to be installed"
<tgm4883> hipitihop, I don't think libx264-dev is in that repo
<tgm4883> in fact, IIRC there is only one package in that PPA....mythbuntu-repos
<ball> I wonder what kind of cpu I'll need
<ball> Would a Core 2 Duo or Phenom II x2 be a sensible choice?
<ball> Ah, looks like I'll want about 2.6 GHz or more
<ball> Hmm...
<ball> Does MythTV benefit from more cores where available?
<ball> (e.g. a three or quad-core chip?)
<tgm4883> ball, you could set it to commflag more
<tgm4883> or use it for transcoding
<ball> tgm4883: I don't know what that means.
<ball> I know what transcoding is.
<ball> ...don't know about commflag though
<tgm4883> you know what commercial skipping is?
<ball> Yes.
<tgm4883> commflag is the job that finds where the commercials are
<ball> I wonder how it knows.
<tgm4883> there are things it tries to detect
<tgm4883> it's pretty good, but not 100%
<ball> What's in the HD Homerun?  Just a couple of TV tuners and a computer board of some sort?
<tgm4883> something like that
<ball> I'll price up a new computer tomorrow.
<ball> Ah what the hell, I'll stay up and do it now.
<Zinn> ball: Please watch your language.
<ripperda> how does one go about debugging ota locking issues?
<ripperda> when I had a single tuner, it worked fine. now that I've added a second, identical tuner, I run into lots of problems locking.
<ripperda> I'm curious what steps there are to debugging this
<hipitihop> tgm4883, sorry, stepped out back now...
<hipitihop> tgm4883, I only guessed that was the ppa causing problems.. the only other is autobuilds, so perhaps that one
<tgm4883> hipitihop, doubt it, i don't think we ship that package at all
<hipitihop> tgm4883, hmm, so what is my error about above ?
<tgm4883> what release are you on?
<hipitihop> you mean myth ? 0.22 with autobuilds enabled
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> I don't mean myth
<tgm4883> I mean ubuntu
<tgm4883> 9.10?
<hipitihop> ah sorry, yes karmic
<tgm4883> looks like those are in universe
<tgm4883> so your problem is somewhere there. Maybe you caught them in an upgrade?
<tgm4883> oh you have other repos enabled with that package
<tgm4883> heh
<hipitihop> just checking which repos are enambled , I'm actually trying to follow this guide to build ffmpeg so tha tI can install nuvexport http://po-ru.com/diary/up-to-date-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<Zinn> [po-ru.com] po-ru.com: Up-to-date ffmpeg on Ubuntu Hardy
<tgm4883> did you enable nvidia-vdpau ppa?
<hipitihop> tgm4883, yes I belive I did at some stage
<tgm4883> yea I believe you did too
<tgm4883> since thats the only place I can find that version of libx264-67
<tgm4883> even lucid has the older version
<hipitihop> standby, just have mcc up to go check repos etc
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> interesting that the nvidia-vdpau ppa says for mythtv users to use autobuilds
<hipitihop> hm, possibly why at somepoint someone here recommended I enable those when I had other conflicts back then
<tgm4883> is libx264-67 already installed?
<tgm4883> I'd open up synaptic, see if you can force libx264-67 to the version that it wants, then try installing libx264-dev
<hipitihop> sorry, lagging behind a little... fyi: http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu is listed but not ticked in my sources so that's probably before I enabled autobuilds.
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu
<hipitihop> yes, libx264-67 is installed
<tgm4883> well either way, your issue isn't with autobuilds
<tgm4883> hipitihop, well there is probably your problem
<tgm4883> I bet the version you have installed is the new version, not the old version
<tgm4883> hipitihop, what is the output of 'dpkg -l libx264-67'
<hipitihop> 1:0.svn2009070
<tgm4883> yep, and there is your problem
<tgm4883> do you know how to fix that?
<hipitihop> no not really as I'm not certain what brought it in and what the implications are ..as I mentioned earlier I'm trying to follow a guide to build latest ffmpeg for nuvexport
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> do you care how it happened?
<tgm4883> cause I can theorize for you if you want
<tgm4883> otherwise, I will just tell you the solution
<hipitihop> I don't particularly care how, and you are welcome to theorise :-) .. only that ocncerns me is that I get ffmpeg and eventauly nuvexport going but I break something else in mythtv
<hipitihop> perhaps I should mention I also have asterisk running on this box :-)
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> I'd open up synaptic, see if you can force libx264-67 to the version that it wants, then try installing libx264-dev
<tgm4883> I don't think asterisk uses libx264
<hipitihop> ok, there is only one other earlier there marked as karmic
<hipitihop> ok, downgrading now
<hipitihop> tgm4883, yup, downgrade and subsequent install of libx2640-dev now worked, well done
<tgm4883> hipitihop, no problem. I'll be here all week. Don't forget to tip your waitresses
<hipitihop> :-) you also don't happen to be expert in nuvexport do you
<tgm4883> hipitihop, nope
<tgm4883> I would use mythexport anyway
<hipitihop> tgm4883, hmm I'm open to whatever is easy and gets my desired result and the current route is failing
<hipitihop> can you briefly explain why ? I don't have an opinion either way.. I would just like to automatically transcode my recordings so that my normal frontend playback stays as is without any loss of quality, but also be able to easily access transcoded copies in a format suitable for ipod/iphone or other pmp's
<hipitihop> doesn't mythexport also need ffmpeg ?
<hipitihop> tgm4883, instead of wasting your time here, do you have a link handy to a guide to get mythexport going on .22 and karmic
<hipitihop> or is this it http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/MythExport
<hipitihop> tgm4883, hmm more conflict.. if I try and install mythepxort I get Depends: libmyth-perl but it is not going to be installed. Brokenpackages
<hipitihop> ok the problem is mythexport depends on libmyth-perl but conflict is libmythtv-perl is already installed.. ..if I try and install libmyth-perl it wants to remove libmythtv-perl mythtv-backend etc, what do I do ?
<superm1> enable -testing
<superm1> it's in mcc on the repos tab
<hipitihop> won't allow me to activate it due to policy kit
<hipitihop> superm1, does that mean I need to run mcc with sudo ? don't normally
<superm1> hipitihop, how are you running it?
<superm1> via ssh?
<hipitihop> superml yes
<superm1> you can't run MCC over SSH anymore
<superm1> so you can instead run dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<superm1> for command line enabling
<hipitihop> superml that seems to be working... are you saying generaly I should run mcc over ssh  anymore ?
<superm1> it generally wont work normally
<superm1> things that need root that is
<superm1> it might w/ sudo, but i wouldn't guarantee that
<ripperda> superm1, is there a howto on debugging ota failure to lock issues?
<ripperda> when I had a single tuner on my backend, it worked fine. but ever since adding a second, identical tuner, I'm getting a lot of lock failures
<ripperda> I'm suspicious of degraded signal, but I'm curious if there's a way to prove/disprove that suspicion
<hipitihop> ok, I have mythexport installed and can access via the broswer interafce .. have also added an on teh go job.. is there anywhere else I need to configure for this to run or how can I tell if the export job is running
<hipitihop> neer mind, seem to have it running now
<hipitihop> the default configuration for mythexport has /var/lib/mythtv but log is suggesting export does not have write permissions there
<russell5> i keep getting these in my backend logs does nayone know anyting about the error   Preview Error: Run() file not local: '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1063_20100218110000.nuv.64'
<Barty> Hi guys, since upgrading from my 8.10 to 9.04 (or 9.10) I can't watch live tv anymore without extreme stuttering. VLC plays /dev/videox fine
<Barty> However, once i've tried to watch live tv using mythtv I can't use VLC to watch anymore, something about a prebuffer
<Barty> Using a Hauppage PVR-500
<Barty> Any ideas would be appreciated!
<jolaren> Hey guys.. I can't see my Hauppage Wintv nova-t 500 remote in teh lirc list
<jolaren> /proc/bus/input/devices
<jolaren> It's not there
<sceo> I just built a new box with new MythBuntu.  At first, it wouldn't find my video files, so I went into video manager, hit "M" and hit scan.  Now it has found some files, but it doesn't recurse into sub-folders.  How can I allow video manager to scan recursively?
<sceo> nm, permissions problem.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-07
<hot_wheelz> hi tgm4883 is  the update server down?...When trying to pull updates from the main server it fails.
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 somthing about a size missmatch
<hot_wheelz> anyone else notice this?
<fgaughan> hi everyone I am at amazon uk just about to purchase a Hauppauge WinTV Nova TD-500 then I spotted a WinTV-NOVA-T-500 whats the different?
<fgaughan> thought id ask here a quick answer then click on buy as I cant bloomin wait :-)
<rhpot1991> fgaughan: ask in #mythtv-users, will get a quicker response there
<fgaughan> ah thank you rhpot1991 :-)
<mrand> bloomin?  I thought it the correct term was bleading.  I obviously don't understand English.
<Gulfstream> would an old DirecTV vox work with a Mythbuntu DVR?
<tgm4883> Gulfstream, I used to have a D11 and an H20 that I used with Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> that was before I went cable
<Gulfstream> tgm4883: cool
<Gulfstream> would a box from the a telephone company work as a DVR as well?
<tgm4883> Gulfstream, box from the telephone company?
<tgm4883> it should, I mean, you're only using it to tune the channel and then you would need a way to record the channel
<Gulfstream> what would be needed?
<tgm4883> the way I did it was
<tgm4883> D11 -> PVR-150
<tgm4883> and used usb/serial to change channels
<tgm4883> I'd do the same for the H20, except since it's HD I would do
<tgm4883> H20 -> HDPVR
<tgm4883> and use usb/serial to change channels
<Gulfstream> so the USB on a receiver would work for changing the channels?
<tgm4883> yea it should, thats what I used
<tgm4883> but it's not just straight USB
<tgm4883> it's like a serial adapter of some sorts
<tgm4883> I haven't done that in years, so it may all have changed
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-08
<pteague> anybody know if there's a way to make the mythtv frontend read-only? i.e. i may have to put my backend out in the living room where roommates can get to it, but i don't want them overwriting my recording schedule or deleting shows i've not yet watched, but i don't have any problems with them watching stuff i've already recorded
<tgm4883> pteague, nope, i've not heard of a way to do that
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: there is not a way to stop people from being able to delete things?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, I don't believe so
<Shadow__X> oh ok. Would be a neat idea although i am not sure how many people would get use out of it. I would much rather have users respect settings than to just go around deleting things
<pteague> i wonder about using a different mysql user for the client on that box &/or making a new group so the "guest" user could read (& use the client), but not write to the /var/lib/mythtv/*/ directories
<pteague> otherwise i'll probably string up a coax cable with my cat 5 tomorrow...  up, over, & wrapped down around the top of the door frame between living room & hallway, down the wall, & under my door... can't have guests tripping over cabling
<tgm4883> pteague, different user wouldn't do much, the deleting would all be done by the backend
<tgm4883> different mysql user though might do something
<Newsome> Hey there experts...this is my first time doing this but I have a mythbuntu question.
<rhpot1991> ask away
<Newsome> I have been happily using muthbuntu for about two years.  I can't get cable and I want satellite for one thing...RFD-TV..I have an old dish and I found the channel and sat and it's a clear channel and DVB-S
<Newsome> Can I tune it in with Mythbuntu if I have the right card>  I am in the US
<Newsome> I was thinking Hauppauge 2200 if I can find one
<Newsome> PS...I am currently watching OTA HD with a HVR-2250
<rhpot1991> Newsome: most sattelites require you to have a stb from the company to decrypt the stream
<rhpot1991> so I'm kinda confused about what you are asking
<Newsome> it's not encrypted
<Newsome> I read about DVB-S support for Myth but it seems to be a European thing...
<Newsome> if the sat is unencrypted and it's DVB-S does it matter if it's US or EUR
<rhpot1991> what sattelite provider?
<Newsome> no provider...FTA satellite is alive and well in the US
<Newsome> Free-to-Aur
<rhpot1991> oh ok
<Newsome> air
<rhpot1991> possible then
<rhpot1991> might want to ask around in #mythtv-users
<rhpot1991> see if you can find someone else already doing that
<rhpot1991> or the mailing list
<rhpot1991> !mailing% | newsome
<Zinn> newsome: The MythTV Users mailing list is located at: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<Newsome> gotcha...thanks...that was my next stop
<Newsome> go the link...thanks.
<rhpot1991> sure, good luck
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-09
<phoniclynx> I have a I have a back end setup and a front end. The back end can see the videos and allows me to view the videos... but the front end doesn't show the videos option in the media library... Is there an option I've accidentally checked or something?
<Shadow__X> phoniclynx: are you saying the backend is a backend/frontend and on there you see your videos but on a different frontned you dont?
<phoniclynx> correct
<phoniclynx> the backend/frontend sees the video options.. but the straight front end dosn't see them.. it used to.. but not any more
<Shadow__X> what do you mean by the video option.
<phoniclynx> Media Library - Watch Videos
<Shadow__X> the option is not in the menu at all? or it is there but the videos are not showing up
<phoniclynx> not in the options menu
<Shadow__X> if thats the case then most likely the frontend does not have that plugin installed
<Shadow__X> i will also note that you want to make sure both the frontend and backend are running the same revision number and are using the same repo
<phoniclynx> congratulations.... 10 cookies to you
<Shadow__X> thanks
<phoniclynx> i don't know how the plugin got turned off tho
<phoniclynx> i turned them all on
<Shadow__X> i am not sure but perhaps in an upgrade it could of happen
<phoniclynx> okay.. here's a curly one
<phoniclynx> it now shows up
<phoniclynx> but won't let u go into it
<Shadow__X> check the logs then
<phoniclynx> dw.. i think i solved it
<phoniclynx> i rebooted it
<phoniclynx> what the hell.. have another 3 cookies
<Zinn> phoniclynx: Please watch your language.
<phoniclynx> lol
<phoniclynx> gotta love bots
<phoniclynx> after all that now its saying there are no video's
<Shadow__X> if thats the case then its either of 2 things. You are not using storage groups and need to mount the share locally or you are using storage groups and they are not setup correctly
<phoniclynx> now my server is going crazy
<Shadow__X> give it some camomile tea
<phoniclynx> haha it needs more than that i think
<phoniclynx> i restarted GDM
<phoniclynx> now mythfrontend just crashes every time it opens.. and then it tries to restart it.. and is in a loop
<Shadow__X> check the logs to see whats going on. You can open it from terminal as well
<phoniclynx> no screen attached
<phoniclynx> i'm havin to SSH to it
<phoniclynx> but i think i found the error
<phoniclynx> somehow the PPA's were set to lucid and not mavrick
<Shadow__X> perhaps that is it
<mycosys> if you need to run x stuff remotely xpra/window switch works well
<phoniclynx> bot nix
<phoniclynx> both nix*
<mycosys> xpra is nix
<mycosys> tho ported
<mycosys> provides the ability to disconnect from the x session without closing the app
<phoniclynx> handy
<mycosys> like screen
<phoniclynx> dl in now
<mycosys> also allows the x app to be on 2 (or more) screens
<phoniclynx> i have no idea how to use it tho
<mycosys> window switch is a fgrontend for it
<mycosys> *frontend
<phoniclynx> i type xpra and it give me a help screen
<phoniclynx> which realy isn't much help
<mycosys> i have only used it via window switch - tho window switch does too much and i should learn its cl
<mycosys> try man xpra i spose
<phoniclynx> nat@NatLinux:/etc/apt$ xpra start mythtv
<phoniclynx> Entering daemon mode; any further errors will be reported to:
<phoniclynx>   /home/nat/.xpra/:mythtv.log
<mycosys> http://winswitch.org/
<mycosys> http://winswitch.org/downloads/debian-repository.html?dist_select=maverick
<Zinn> [winswitch.org] Window Switch - Debian Repository
<phoniclynx> trying to wrap my head around the MAN pages
<phoniclynx> so u have to have xpra on both client and server
<phoniclynx> well the PPA correction fixed it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-11
<qwebirc47379> hi, I'm having problems getting lirc and an irblaster (send only) to work under mythbuntu 10.10.  Right now, when i try an irsend, syslog reports failure to connect to local host.  Any suggestions for what to try/check?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc47379: I'd hit the forums for that
<rhpot1991> !forums | qwebirc47379
<Zinn> qwebirc47379: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<qwebirc47379> ok, thanx
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-12
<newz2000> Hi, I'm giving Natty a try since I had to replace the boot drive in my box… I've got the PVR-150 for my tuner but it's not being listed as an option for a video input
<newz2000> Any suggestions for getting it working? Google's not showing me anything recent
<newz2000> IVTV MPEG-2 encoder card does not seem to be an option under Capture card setup -> Card type
<zuixro> I have two tuner cards in my myth box. Both Hauppauge, one hvr-1600 and one pvr-500. Every time I reboot, it gives the analog tuners different names. Right now video0 and 2 are the 500 and video1 is the 1600. Earlier video0 was the 1600 and video1 and 2 were the 500. Is there a way to force them to stay the same?
<cal_> i somehow messed up gdm and autologin .. is there any way to go back to default with that?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-13
<CyberKnet> my router has no provision to ignore inbound traffic from a certain ip address ... is there a way to tell my myth box to do so?
<CyberKnet> some ip in Bejing is hammering my machine.
<mycosys> yeah - iptables
<mycosys> just set that ip to drop
<CyberKnet> looking into it
<CyberKnet> hmmm....
<CyberKnet> as in - iptables -I INPUT -i eth1 -s "218.30.5.19" -j DROP
<CyberKnet> ?
<qwebirc30608> Greetings, all.  I'm relatively new to linux and brand new to mythbuntu.  All I need is a very simple, compatible, PCI or PCIe-X1 tuner card that will receive ATSC over the air, no cable, no satellite.  Any recommendations?
<mycosys> looks about right cybernet, since ur telling it to insert iirc you need to tell it at what line?
<CyberKnet> no, I've never messed with iptables before...
<CyberKnet> I googled ban iptables and that's what came up.
<CyberKnet> (I subbed in the IP Address)
<Dolph> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mycosys> !iptables
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about iptables
<mycosys> !firewall
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about firewall
<mycosys> there is a firewall control in mcc
<CyberKnet> I installed fail2ban
<CyberKnet> seems to be controlling things nicely now...
<CyberKnet> nice looking package!
<patdk-lap> just don't get hit via ipv6 :)
<qwebirc30608> quit
<Rebecca> hey peoples, im trying to install mythbuntu 10.10 and it is presenting me with a login prompt after i select either install or try.
<Rebecca> is this normal and if so, what login details should I be using?
<Rebecca> If i hit escape then I briefly view the live cd desktop (if i selected try) but very quickly that changes to a blank screen containing just a cursor
<Rebecca> im guessing this isn't normal.. burning a new cd on a different computer..
<Rebecca> still doing the same thing
<Rebecca> hmmmm
<Rebecca> why is it presenting me with a login :/
<rhpot1991> Rebecca: sounds like something is failing and throwing you to the login
<rhpot1991> could try ubuntu as the user
<rhpot1991> and no password
<rhpot1991> Rebecca: #ubuntu may be a better place to ask, as thats a general installer issue
<Rebecca> ok
<Rebecca> hmmm, i think the cause of the problem might be the 'hdd' im using.. which is a ghetto SSD; a 8GB CF drive connected via a CF-IDE adapter. i have used it in the past but looks like the current version of mythtv doesn't like it.. i'll get a real SSD tomorrow and re-try
<mycosys> should be fine rebecca
<mycosys> cf is IDE itself
<Rebecca> i know, but i have noticed when using them in the past that OSs often don't treat them exactly like a regular HDD
<Rebecca> or at least they cause bugs
<mycosys> did you check the cf itself is ok? they have a rather limited life
<mycosys> also - while i am at it - suggest you use 10.04 for a mythserver rebecca
<mycosys> 5 year support is worth it imo ;)
<mycosys> my mythserver is 9.04 - i already need to upgrade as it was eol in october - 10.04 is LTS
<mycosys> almost wish i had stayed with 8.04 tbh
<mycosys> tho being fait i have another machien with the same chipset and video i can use to rebuild and move the hd across, most people dont have that luxury
<mycosys> *fair
 * mycosys idly ponders how many mythtv servers are sli capable
<Koffie> hello everyone
<Koffie> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> mycosys: for what its worth most of the devs here upgrade each release
<nerdful_things> Greetings, is Miro crashing a common problem? My system seems fine otherwise.
<nerdful_things> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-05
<qwebirc53642> I thought I was geting close with my HVR-2250 with Lowsky's fix and then found the last step of wrting to /modprode.d/options.conf will not work as options.conf does not exist. What now?
<Kr0nZ> Hi, is their anyone that can help me get my HVR 2250 card working, dmesg shows my card being detected and firmware installed, but when i try to do mplayer /dev/video0 i just get a blank screen
<Kr0nZ> I decided to go back to 10.10 now my tuner works but no audio over hdmi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-06
<Batshua> My 10.04 install keeps hanging at the "choose timezone" page.  It doesn't matter if I'm online or not.  I've already asked twice at #ubuntu and it appears folks are ignoring me, so I ask you to look favorably upon me.
<Patrickdk> exactly what disk are you installing with?
<Batshua> It's … mythbuntu 10.04 64 bit?
<Batshua> But I have the same problem with the regular ubuntu 10.04 64 bit.
<Batshua> So I know it's not, like, a bad burn.
<Patrickdk> I only have ubuntu 10.04.3 64/32 iso's
<Patrickdk> I know those work fine, cause I test every single version of them
<Batshua> Patrickdk: Where can I get one?
<Batshua> I don't mind making another burn or 3.
<Batshua> As long as I can install long term support 64 bit, I will be happy.
<Patrickdk> what motherboard is it on?
<Batshua> Some kinda Asus
<Batshua> P8Z68-V LX
<Patrickdk> just for fun, try disabling everything you can in the bios
<Patrickdk> like the nic, and anything else
<Batshua> It's on easy mode. Hold on, and I'll reboot her.
<Batshua> This bios is totally different form what my last motherboard had.
<Batshua> Like, bafflingly different.
<Batshua> The dang thing has a GUI.
<Batshua> Like, you can mouse around in it and stuff.  So weird.
<Batshua> Hold on.
<Batshua> Okay, I'm in.
<Batshua> nic?
<Batshua> I don't actually see anything like that, even in advanced mode.
<Patrickdk> you don't have any motherboard nic's or stuff?
<Batshua> Not as far as I can tell?
<Batshua> I looked through everything in advanced settings.
<Batshua> Or at least, as well as I can read.
 * Batshua drops a pin
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-07
<bill6502> superm1: You may want to look at: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Upstart_mythbackend_Configuration, since I see your name in it and the bot here refers to it.
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Upstart mythbackend Configuration - MythTV Official Wiki
<bill6502> I have a program that runs before mythbackend starts and tests the ability to bind and listen to addresses configured in /etc/hosts. Output (of 1 post cold start run) looks like this:
<bill6502> http://pastebin.com/JxCTMtKQ and I believe the IFACE= test doesn't guarantee an address is ready, causing mythbackend to fail. All IPv4 and IPv6 ::1 addresses are OK.
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] IPv4/IPv6 Address Availability Tests - Pastebin.com
<bill6502> Forgot to mention, the tests were done with Network Managed remove  (used /etc/network/interfaces.) And the failures are on my 'test' backend. My 'real' backend always binds/listens A-OK.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-08
<tmkt> hey hey
<tmkt> any luck getting the mythtv+airplay stuff going? tried a couple keys
<tmkt> and the env variable
<tmkt> no luck
<tmkt> Only see an audio device
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-09
<fang0654> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<fang0654> Does the wizard setup of lirc transmitters create a channel change script?
<fang0654> Nevermind, just copied the script from the wiki
<Yammeh> Hi, I don't suppose you guys can provide help with MythBuntu and being able to install my DVB-S2 card?
<rhpot1991> Yammeh: state the card type and see if anyone chimes in
<rhpot1991> you might have better luck finding someone with the same card in #mythtv-users though
<Yammeh> I asked in there, someone pointed me out to #linuxtv
<Yammeh> It's TBS6925
<Yammeh> I've installed it before on ubuntu, but can't work it out this time
<rhpot1991> I'm unfamiliar with the card, so hopefully someone who knows it pops up
<rhpot1991> Yammeh: you might want to try posting in the forums too
<rhpot1991> !forum
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about forum
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Yammeh> Ok, cheers
<Yammeh> Going to try from the linuxtv wiki step by step again
<rhpot1991> Yammeh: good luck, leave this open and check back
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-11
<NashaK> Hello all, could anyone tell me why, after editing ~/mythtv/.lircrc and rebooting, my changes arent recognised by myth?
<NashaK> All has been well previously, remote working fine, but now after making some modifications, newly assigned buttons dont work, and modified buttons dont work
<NashaK> Ironically, all the buttons im having issues with are irexec related
<Naranek> ok, so... do you know any reason why mythbuntu would create ssh keys and a root account to mysql for them?
<Naranek> I think my mythbuntu box was hacked some time ago, because I found this strange account in mysql, and there were some ecdsa-keys I definitely hadn't done myself
<Naranek> so I wiped the system and did a fresh install
<Naranek> but now the keys and the account have appeared again
<Naranek> on the ubuntu forums there is another mythbuntu user with the same problem, so I wouldn't rule out that there's an unpatched vulnerability in mythbuntu
<Naranek> any ideas what to do?
<Naranek> ok, I also have root login enabled in the sshd_config
<Naranek> so I'm definitely hacked
<Naranek> could you have a look if you have strange logins in mysql.
<frankster> audio stopped working with mythtv this morning - was wondering if it is because of the recent mythtv updates this weekend
<frankster> am running oneiric
<frankster> 2012-03-11 11:30:20.445 ALSA, Error: no playback control PCM found on mixer device default
<frankster> 2012-03-11 11:30:20.445 ALSA, Error: Unable to open audio mixer. Volume control disabled
<frankster> I wonder if these log statements are related to the problem
<mrand> frankster: doesn't make sense that an update would cause that.  Google turns up some hints: http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/9416 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647938   Probably more hits if you search the mythtv-users mailing list
<frankster> mrand; yeah you're right - I downgraded the frontend to some version from last year and the sound still doesn't work. I can play sound outside of mythtv
<Seeker`> Naranek: how long between wiping the system and the keys reappearing?
<Naranek> I'm not sure. I just noticed them, but I haven't used the box much
<Naranek> rkhunter found a suspicious /etc/.java directory that was made 15 days after installation, but I'm not sure if it's related to this
<Naranek> I installed the system about three months ago
<tmkt> frankster: did you give the audio auto detecting a shot/
<frankster> tmkt: I haven't had great results from that! in fact I can't tell what it does. Its the option in the frontend general settings page right? is it meant to populate the list beneath it/choose the best one out of the list?
<frankster> I've tried the default option in the list and an ugly alsa path I won't repeat here. I assume that the default option is what was working up until this morning
<Seeker`> Naranek: http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t754763-re-unexplained-files-why.html
<Zinn> [www.velocityreviews.com] Re: Unexplained files - why?
<Naranek> Seeker`: thanks. those were the files I was looking for
<Naranek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11642766 here is another user having the same issue. In the post there is a link to my post after the first breach.
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Unexpected user/host in mySQL - Ubuntu Forums
<likwid-> naranek, i have the .pub key as well as the mysql user, though its from the host kapok
<likwid-> my BE isn't available from the outside.
<likwid-> id guess some package installed it.
<likwid-> which unfortunately doesnt seem to be the case
<likwid-> root@mythtv:/etc/ssh# dpkg -S /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key.pub
<likwid-> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key.pub.
<Naranek> ok
<Naranek> strange
<Naranek> do you mean isn't available from outside as in no services available to the net or airgapped?
<likwid-> correct
<likwid-> its not available from outside
<likwid-> i do not forward any ports on my router to it
<Naranek> ok, but it's still connected to the internet
<Naranek> ?
<Naranek> I had only ssh and web server visible on the outside, and there wasn't anything complex on the web server
<Naranek> so I think it's possible that it's some vulnerability on the basic packages of the mythtv
<likwid-> its connected but the only connections it makes to the outside is updates/schedules direct
<Naranek> do you know of a way to search references to cardamom or kapok in the mythtv sources?
<likwid-> need to find the build bot logs for ubuntu/myth.. couuld search those
<Naranek> I think I'll contact security@ubuntu.com to see if they can help
<likwid-> yea i dont think they are malicious
<tgm4883> Naranek, what are you seeing as the mysql user?
<tgm4883> the one that you believe is suspicious
<tgm4883> Also, when you reinstalled, did you use the same password?
<Naranek> tgm4883: different password and username
<Naranek> user: root
<tgm4883> Naranek, the mysql user you see added is root?
<tgm4883> and you think that is suspicious?
<Naranek> host: cardamom
<tgm4883> what is cardamom?
<Naranek> yes. I haven't created that user and I don't know the host
<Naranek> some spice I think :D
<Naranek> in the earlier installation I found a reference to cardamom in my known_hosts
<Naranek> and some ssh-keys which I haven't made myself
<Naranek> and root login turned on in sshd_config
<tgm4883> well the mysql root user is created on install
<tgm4883> it's the master user for mysql
<tgm4883> The root login for sshd is odd
<Naranek> yes, but it has the host localhost or 127.0.0.1
<Naranek> I don't remember which
<tgm4883> should have both
<tgm4883> I have a third in mine which seems odd, but it isn't cardamom
<tgm4883> researching
<Naranek> likwid- had kapok instead of cardamom
<tgm4883> do you have anything else installed using mysql?
<emacsen> Hi. I installed mythbuntu and it's all working, except I don't think upnp is working. I can't see it with my boxee or vlc on my laptop. Is there something I need to do to enable it, or a way to check it?
<emacsen> !help upnp
<Zinn> !help upnp For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Naranek> tgm4883: nothing else installed using mysql
<Naranek> might I ask what was your extra hostname?
<tgm4883> king
<tgm4883> Naranek, stick around, I might have a better answer for you in a bit.
<Naranek> I will... I'll need to get some sleep soon, but I'll leave the screen on. Thanks!
<emacsen> okay, so enna is the third client not to see a upnp server. so I think it's not on
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-05
<DarthFrog> Hi folks, Brand-new install of Kubuntu Raring 13.04.  I'm trying to set up Myth and get this: http://pastebin.com/uYNuaf04
<DarthFrog> Is this a known issue, perchance?
<superm1> DarthFrog: nope, looks like it's probably an API change that's happened
<superm1> not at all your fault, but we do need to get that fixed
<superm1> can you get a bug filed?
<DarthFrog> Against aptdaemon?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> ubuntu-bug aptdaemon should be sufficient
<superm1> and then add that trace
<DarthFrog> Or mythbuntu-control-centre?
<superm1> against aptdaemon
<superm1> it's an aptdaemon bug from the looks of it
<DarthFrog> OK.
<superm1> oh wait it is filed...
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/1108552
<superm1> the aptdaemon bug manager hasn't commented on it yet though
<DarthFrog> Oh good.  I hate filing bugs, makes me feel like I'm trapped in a maze of twisty passages, all alike.
<DarthFrog> I was looking at that bug in mythbuntu-control-centre, couldn't find it in aptdaemon.
<DarthFrog> I just added a "me, too" comment to the aptdaemon bug report.
<superm1> cool
<DarthFrog> Nuisance.  Removing aptdaemon does nothing, mythbuntu-control-centre still doesn't start.  Same bug, even though aptdaemon has been removed.
<DarthFrog> OK, I managed to work around the control-centre/aptdaemon bug by doing things manually.  Given that mythtv-setup didn't want to run due to database mismatch (I had been running 0.27 previously and Raring installs 0.26), it was ... fun.    Yeah, that's the ticket, fun.  :-)
<superm1> hah i see
<tgm4883> we should have 0.27 builds for raring right?
<tgm4883> yes we do
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, so you should have been able to just install the 0.27 packages and start it
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  Yes, but figing out how to do so was a bit tricky.
<zenu> !help
<zenu> help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<zenu> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<zenu> Does anyone know why a QAM channel would have 98% signal but fail to lock? (works on TVs)
<zenu> !help channel lock
<Zinn> !help channel lock For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<zenu> "error opening jump program file buffer" Does anyone know why this error happens on the guide and when changing channels?
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  I filed a bug report yesterday https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/1108552 about mythbuntu-control-centre not starting in Raring due to problem with aptdaemon.  A dev commented that  " mythubuntu control center uses the ancient python gtk2 bindings.  Are there any plans to go for python3, gtk3 and gobject introspection?  We broke backwards compatibility in aptdaemon. I will try to restore it."
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, yea I saw that
<tgm4883> superm1, ^^
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  To whom should I report that so that mythbuntu-control-centre can be appropriately upgraded?
<superm1> yeah that's me probably
<superm1> i haven't started to look at what it will take
<tgm4883> port it to QT5!
<superm1> hah
<DarthFrog> superm1:  Oh good.  I like it when things are easy. :-)
<DarthFrog> superm1: I'll only comment that the release of Raring is a few weeks away. :-)
<superm1> well that depends on the results of UDS right now...
<superm1> it might not release and just turn into a rolling release
<DarthFrog> Really?  That soon?  I thought any rolling release would be for after 14.04.
<superm1> yeah there's a lot involved with it, but basically it would mean skipping the next two traditional releases
<superm1> in the end the tech board needs to approve it though still
<DarthFrog> I await the wisdom of the elders. :-)
<superm1> DarthFrog: how has raring been for you so far though?  In theory due to the daily QA efforts they've started it's supposed to have been quite stable
<DarthFrog> I've only installed it yesterday so my experience is limited.  Today I encountered an update-initramfs bug that's stopping me from installing Nvidia drivers.
<DarthFrog> But I've gotten Myth working.
<DarthFrog> I run Kubuntu, BTW.
<DarthFrog> Oh,, this could be interesting.  I've just done a dist-upgrade, which installed a new kernel.  The update-initramfs bug bit there, too.
<superm1> ah.  what's the initramfs bug that's happening?
<DarthFrog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmod/+bug/1073062
<superm1> oh yuck, that's  been a round a while and a lot of duplicates too
<DarthFrog> I would think that it's a show-stopper.
<Steve-Goodey> Hi, back in the mists of time Mythbuntu 9.10 Mythtv 0.22 would only allow mytharchive to burn a dvd by renaming /home/steve/.ICEauthority to
<Steve-Goodey> .ICEauthority.old. Fast forward to Mythbuntu 12.04 Mythtv 0.26, clean install combined front/backend it seems the problem is still with me.
<Steve-Goodey> Seems this problem was seen back in 2011. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1666521&page=3.
<Steve-Goodey> Does this sound familiar?
<superm1> doesn't ring a bell with me
<superm1> it's possible there's certainly a bug there that hasn't been raised and fixed though
<Steve-Goodey> OK :-) Hint taken. I'll get some info and get one raisd, thanks,
<Steve-Goodey> raisd > raised
<tgm4883> IIRC, that was an issue with running GUI apps as root improperly
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-07
<bonelifer> haven't tested this yet, due to my MBE recording right now, but was wondering if this shutdown bash script will work for my SBE:  http://phpbbmodders.net/pastebin/view/Sl5gJYQbeX1q/
<tgm4883> bonelifer, why do you need sudo on line 13
<bonelifer> may not, haven't tried it. but I know when I call the shutdown command it requires it even though I've NOPASSWD it in sudoers
<tgm4883> bonelifer, it looks like it would work
<tgm4883> I havn't tested it either though
<bonelifer> ok, I don't know bash, basically flying by the seat of my googe-yahoo fu
<bonelifer> needed this as one time I was scp'ing over a commericial cut/transcoded(mythnuv2mkv) file and it just shutdown. causing the script to delete because it thought the transfer was ccomplete. so I lost several episodes from different shows.
<bonelifer> that and it shutdown when I was about to do an ubuntu update once as well.
<qwebirc57800> hi to everyone!
<qwebirc57800> i would know if my 64 bit pc videoboard ATI Radeon Mobility 7310 (with HDMI) can be used like the Hauppauge HD-PVR
<qwebirc57800> using Mythbuntu 12.04
<qwebirc57800> ATI Radeon Mobility 7310 (with HDMI) can be used like the Hauppauge HD-PVR?
<qwebirc57800> ATI Radeon Mobility 7310 (with HDMI) can be used like the Hauppauge HD-PVR?
<qwebirc79424> I've been having a problem on a couple systems where after a mythtv update my mysql setting in mythcontrolcenter to allow network access gets set back to disable
<qwebirc79424> I'm using xbmc as a frontend and I need to switch it back to enable every time...is there a way to make this stick?
<qwebirc79424> I'm on Mythbuntu 12.10 with mythtv 0.26
<qwebirc79424> 0.26-fixes
<qwebirc79424> And now on one system I don't have X starting because I don't have a monitor connected so I can't start mythbuntucontrolcenter to make the change
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-08
<qwebirc71363> The iso is too big for a cd... is there a trick to burning it to a single cd?
<tgm4883> no
<qwebirc71363> Is it just not meant to be burned to a CD? It's weird that it's only a tiny bit too big.
<tgm4883> well the 64-bit version is 35M too big
<qwebirc71363> Yeah, for a 700M cd.
<qwebirc71363> Okay, thanks.
<qwebirc30716> hello
<qwebirc30716> is there a list of supported hardware somewhere?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-09
<AnthonyUK> I have just done a full reformat because I could'nt rescan the channels, In future does anyone know of a quick command that would fix this or revert mythtv backend to default configuration?
<Patrickdk> heh? I thought scanning channels was removed many many versions ago
<AnthonyUK> bk, I have Mythbuntu 12.04 installed and I have scanned the channels
<AnthonyUK> I do have a problem watching them and recordings as the image is so messed up, I am running frontend on windows so I think I'll do a live boot of mythbuntu frontend on this PC and see if the live tv is still garbled
<AnthonyUK> be back later
<AnthonyUK> bk, I installed a front end onto another pc and it is watching live tv from the backend fine. so my problem is how do i get the frontend to work on the windows pc's in my house
<AnthonyUK> the video is garbled
<AnthonyUK> I think the only way to do this is just dual boot all the computers in my house to have linux
<AnthonyUK> ive tried about 5 different precompiled mythtv's for windows
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-10
<Akriss> AnthonyUK, Just a thought I had for you. maybe try running Mythtv in a virtual machine in windows?
<AnthonyUK> bk
<AnthonyUK> hmm I didn't think of that
<AnthonyUK> I have no clue with virtual machines but its high time i actually learnt them
<AnthonyUK> thanks
<AnthonyUK> Thanks Akriss I'll give it a try
<qwebirc8214> Hi. Just moved over to Mythbuntu 12.04.2 64 bit. I'm setting up from scratch using previously working Lifeview DVB-T tuners. They scan fine with w_scan and scan but not with dvbscan and in mythtv-setup. Any ideas?
<markosu> Have somebody else noticed that mythbuntu log grabber gives message THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api ?
<markosu> I dont know what version I have and how to check it
<tdotr6> Hey Guy's I have spent over 3 days trying this , multi purchase on differnt hardware and googled for the life of me. I have come to the gods of IRC to see maybe If they will avoid me hanging my self if a few hours.
<tdotr6> I have a HVR 1600, and would like to get Analog NTSC Cable to scan, I have the IVTV drivers installed and it works if i run the ivtv-tune command , I just am unable in mythtv to get the channels to scan they all come up LOCKED
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-05
<qwebirc99070> I have an older pc AMD based tat will only boot from CD,  is there a program that can span the ios file to two disks ??
<qwebirc99070> Could you make available a CD ver of the ios ??
<tgm4883> not that I know of
<tgm4883> Can't do that either, I'm not sure it would even be possible
<tgm4883> Can you burn it to a dvd?
<qwebirc99070> yes but the machine won't boot from it
<tgm4883> weird
<tgm4883> how old is this machine?
<qwebirc99070> abit AMD 3400
<Kwisher_wrk> qwebirc99070: check out plop bootloader, it will allow older pc's to boot from usb
<qwebirc99070> It will boot from usb but only floppy, zip,  and a couply others
<qwebirc99070> I haven't tryed usb HD yet but I don't think it's supported
<Kwisher_wrk> qwebirc99070: plop will make it possible to boot from a usb
<Kwisher_wrk> if the pc will boot from a usb natively, what's the problem?
<qwebirc99070> I have the ios on a thumb drive, so I will give it a try
<Kwisher_wrk> you have to create a bootable usb, not just copy the iso to it
<qwebirc99070> it's looking for a floppy drive not the thumb drive
<qwebirc99070> the thumb drive is bootable
<Kwisher_wrk> you usually have to set the boot options in the bios or press a key to bring up a boot menu
<qwebirc99070> I used the pendrive app to make a bootable thumb drive
<qwebirc99070> done that
<Kwisher_wrk> if all else fails, download the plop iso and burn it to cd and boot form it
<qwebirc99070> I'll try it,
<qwebirc99070> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-06
<len> What do I have to enter for the custom command entry in the nomachine client to get a mythbuntu session?
<len> /usr/bin/startxfce4 doesn't work
<len> Preconfigured KDE choice works fine to start KDE session
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-07
<jKlaus> Just saw an article from 2/24/14 that Mythbuntu 14.04 will have 3yr LTS cycle
<jKlaus> perhaps I'll stay with Mythbuntu after all
<tgm4883> jKlaus, what article?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-09
<qwebirc79653> my mythbackend won't start and i'm at a loss on what's wrong it started out being mysql connection issue but after changing the password and bind address i can connect to the database using mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<qwebirc79653> where do i start with debugging
<skd5aner> hey all, got an interesting issue now on my mythbuntu frontend...
<skd5aner> did an apt-get dist-ugprade today... also, manually removed the packaged nvidia drivers and installed from source...
<skd5aner> after reboot, mythfrontend starts to come up, but after about 5 seconds, crashes back and tries to load again
<skd5aner> loops forever
<skd5aner> not seeing anything obvious in the frontend log :/
<skd5aner> runing 12.04.04 with 0.27-fixes (latest)
<skd5aner> also, the first time, it goes in to the preliminary country/langauge setup screen
<skd5aner> hmmm, .xsession-errors is just repeating this:
<skd5aner> QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme.
<skd5aner> libpng error: Read Error
<skd5aner> Handling Segmentation fault
<skd5aner> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<skd5aner> QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme.
<skd5aner> libpng error: Read Error
<skd5aner> Handling Segmentation fault
<skd5aner> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<skd5aner> QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme.
<skd5aner> as an FYI... it was the nvidia driver, 334 has a bug in it
<skd5aner> downgraded to 331, all is fine again
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-02
<fluvvell>  I have a 30" samsung 2550x1600 display which when wrangled to get screen at full resolution, gives sparkly pixels and after a couple of minutes goes black. Clearing to a text terminal, then back to ctrl-alt-F7 brings it back for a while. Its basically modeline stuff which as far as I can tell is correct
<fluvvell> anyone familiar with custom xorg and screen setups for a 2550x1600 screen?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-03
<qwebirc72019> i have converted a backend+frontend setup into frontend only. the shutdown option from frontend exit menu is not working
<qwebirc72019> any suggestions on where to fix it? (made sure frontend user has full sudo no password access)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-07
<Hydr0p0nX> I just noticed all of my (sata 3) drives are connecting at 3gb/s instead of 6
<Hydr0p0nX> controller and disk are all 6gb capable and I've got a variety of cables in use ...
<Hydr0p0nX> anything I can do to force 6gb ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-08
<qwebirc450> Newbie needs some help. I installed Myth, setup my tuners (it found the channels) but when I go to the front end it just flashes "Please wait" and nothing happens. What did I screw up?
<qwebirc450> !help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-03-12
<qwebirc74556> Hello guy's
<qwebirc74556> i have 1 question
<qwebirc74556> mythbuntu have driver for skystar s2 ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-03-11
<qwebirc21733> hello my name is thomas i am from gemany
<qwebirc21733> i am having problems  with kodi 17.0 and mythtv running on ubuntu 16.04 lts i am looking for help setting up over teamviewer ..thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-03-12
<qwebirc96810> Hello, I am not able to download the ISO. Transmission give me "requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker". Any idea od the problem?
<qwebirc96810> It seem it download anyway, but still have the alert message
